#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-06
<vubuntor483> em muốn hỏi một chút về cái notification area ạ :)
<vubuntor483> em dùng thunderrbird, qbittorrent... khi minimize to system tray thì chẳng thấy đâu cả, start lại program cũng ko thấy :(
<vubuntor483> của em là Ubuntu 11.04
<_Tux_> vubuntor483: có cái notification area chưa ?
<vubuntor483> dạ hình như chưa :|
<_Tux_> không có thì add to panel đi
<vubuntor483> :D
<vubuntor483> clik chuột phải cũng ko có gì luôn
 * _Tux_ bò đi
<vubuntor483> dạ?
<vubuntor244> how can i get free cd
<vubuntor244> to install
<vubuntor244> because if i doeload i will pay data fee
<vubuntor244> ko ai trả lời vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: xài tiếng việt đê
 * _Tux_ hem hiểu tiếng Tây
<vubuntor244> có cách nào lấy cái đĩa ubuntu miễn phí ko
<vubuntor244> tải trên mạng về tốn phí dung lượng
<vubuntor244> hello there
<vubuntor244> anybody here?
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: trước thì có
<_Tux_> giờ hết rồi
<vubuntor244> e'c
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: phí internet rẻ bèo
<vubuntor244> xui
<vubuntor244> nhà em xài vnpt
<vubuntor244> 1gb 45k đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: ra quán net
<vubuntor244> ]cái này mấy trăm mb
<_Tux_> 10k là xong
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor244> mình cài song song vừa ubuntu vừa win 7 dc hok
<vubuntor151> e moi cai ubuntu11.04 songsong voi win7 len o D .nhung khi vao ubuntu thi khong thay dulieu tren o D ...cac o khac thi thay ...vao win7 thi van co???
<_Tux_> vubuntor151: vào /hosts
<_Tux_> vubuntor151: vào /host
<vubuntor151> da. cam on may a nhieu! ^^
<vubuntor898> cho e hoi cach cai unikey ten U 11.04 voi'??
<vietred> .w unikey
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for unikey.
<vietred> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/G%C3%B5_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor047> em chao ca nha, co ai gap loi quai quy nay hong giup em voi a
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> dang mua gio, buc minh
 * _Tux_ hố hố
<vubuntor047> C4NoC: na anh buc ha
<vubuntor047> C4NoC:  up anh no o cho nao anh chi em voi, em up anh bi loi
<vubuntor047> :)
<vubuntor047> _Tux_: anh Tux chi em
 * vietred lạy tiếng Việt không dấu
<vietred> anh _Tux_ ơi, em ấy gọi kìa :))
<jcisio> !ask xiaomei
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask xiaomei' not found
<jcisio> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<jcisio> sao ki vay ta
 * xiaomei mat dau mat ibus oi k go TV duoc :(
<C4NoC> ua
<C4NoC> :D
<C4NoC> chet chua
<_Tux_> C4NoC: chết nhá
<_Tux_> =))
<C4NoC> xiaomei: sao lai bi the e
<xiaomei> tu nhien no the a
<C4NoC> xiaomei: em co' ca`i gi` hay ko?
<vietred> !ask | jcisio
<ubot2> jcisio: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<xiaomei> k
<xiaomei> em chup man hinh nhung
<xiaomei> quen k bit post nua :D
<_Tux_> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<jcisio> thanks vietred
<xiaomei> http://imgur.com/b9DRV
<xiaomei> dday a
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<_Tux_> xiaomei: xóa hết đi em
<_Tux_> rồi add lại sau
<_Tux_> thi thoảng GNOME nó hâm hâm ấy mà
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor016> tuwj dung con bi out nua :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor016: dc chua e
<_Tux_> vubuntor016: nó hỏi
<_Tux_> em cứ del bừa đi
<_Tux_> add lại sau
<vubuntor016> thanh panel no mat dau mot so thu anh a
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor016> hoi chieu em del xong k tat dc may
<vubuntor016> h khoi dong lai no lai the nay
<vubuntor016> :(
<C4NoC> vubuntor016: teamviewer di em :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor016: la.i rot ma.ng nua ha e
<_Tux_> C4NoC: http://27.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_llti6zUg661qg8vfbo1_500.jpg
<_Tux_> ơ bỏ mịa
<_Tux_> nhầm channel
<_Tux_> =))
<C4NoC> oops
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> bi't muh
<xiaomei_> cu the nay chac chet qua
<xiaomei_> :(
<C4NoC> xiaomei: sao the ha e
<xiaomei_> sao em cu bi vang ra la sao a:(
<xiaomei_> ok tiếng việt
<C4NoC> :D
<xiaomei_> trời mưa chắc máy bị khùng roài :D
<_Tux_> xiaomei: ra ngoài đi chơi đi em
<_Tux_> ngồi máy tính nhiều chán lắm
<xiaomei_> C4NoC:  được rồi anh ạ
<vubuntor169> alo
<_Tux_> bê lô
<codai2810> xê lô
<vubuntor169> ahh
<vubuntor169> minh muon hoi
<vubuntor169> lam sao de cai dat ubuntu 10.10 tren laptop dc
<vubuntor169> minh cai nhieun lan rui ma ko dc
<vubuntor169> giup minh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor169: hiện tượng
<vubuntor169> no bao loi ko the nao cai duoc
<vubuntor169> ko biet co can pohai chinh j trong bios ko vay ta?
<vubuntor169> cai truc tiep = live cd cung ko dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor169: cho xin cái thông báo chi tiết
<_Tux_> chớ bảo thế thì chịu
<vubuntor169> cho minh xiu nhe
<vubuntor169> ban co email ko?
<vubuntor169> de minh chup man hinh gui qua
<_Tux_> vubuntor169: vứt lên đây cũng được
<_Tux_> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor169> okie
<vubuntor169> alo
<vubuntor169> loi cua minh day ne
<vubuntor169> http://imgur.com/UhxTC
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor169> anh em xem giup minh xiu nhe
<vietred> vubuntor169: bạn thử chạy = quyền admin xem
<vubuntor169> hic hic
<vubuntor169> chay rui ma van ko dc
<vubuntor169> minh cai tren laptop TOSHIBA hay HP deu ko dcx
<vietred> win7 mình chịu :D, chờ các pro vào giúp vậy
<vubuntor169> buon qua
<vubuntor169> huhu
<vubuntor169> ko dc try ubuntu rui'
<vubuntor169> luc truoc minh cai ban 8.10 thi dc
<vubuntor169> now cai 10.10 thi ko dc
<lmq2401> chữ now với chữ nay cùng là 3 chữ mà phải nói tiếng Anh mới chịu!
<lmq2401> vubuntor169: Nó kêu xem log file kìa. xem thử coi có thêm thông tin gì không!
<vubuntor169> :d
<vietred> lmq2401: sao không nói thêm chữ try với chữ thử đi :))
<vubuntor169> minh vao theo duong dan
<vubuntor169> file nay day
<vubuntor169> 04-26 22:38 INFO   root: === wubi 10.10 rev197 === 04-26 22:38 DEBUG  root: Logfile is c:\users\phanhu~1\appdata\local\temp\wubi-10.10-rev197.log 04-26 22:38 DEBUG  root: sys.argv = ['main.pyo', '--exefile="F:\\wubi.exe"'] 04-26 22:38 DEBUG  CommonBackend: data_dir=C:\Users\PHANHU~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pylABD8.tmp\data 04-26 22:38 DEBUG  WindowsBackend: 7z=C:\Users\PHANHU~1\AppData\Local\Temp\pylABD8.tmp\bin\7z.exe 04-26 22:38 
<vubuntor169> doc ko hieu j ca
<lmq2401> vietred: chữ thử là tới 5 cú gõ, có thể bỏ qua cho mấy thằng cực lười!
<vietred> lmq2401: bạn ấy đang viết ko dấu, thu chỉ có 3 chữ mà thôi
<lmq2401> chẳng biết bị cái gì mà anh anh việt việt chả giống ai!
<vietred> thì có thể người ta ở nước ngoài, lâu ko xài tiếng Việt, quên vài từ thì sao :-"
<vubuntor169> truoc het xin loi anh em. minh ko go duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor169> tren tinh than la cung nhau hoc hoi
<vubuntor169> neu giup nhau duoc j thi giup
<vubuntor169> ban LMP2401 ko can phai noi voi nhau kho nghe nhu vay'
 * lmq2401 không rành tiếng anh nên thấy tiếng anh là sợ lắm!
<codai2810> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * vietred nhìn cái icon unikey to đùng mà lắc đầu
<vubuntor169> neu ban LMQ2401  cam thay kho chiu
<vubuntor169> thi xin loi ban vay
<codai2810> vubuntor169: paste cái nội dung file vào kia
 * lmq2401 ai cũng ghét hết, ai thích ghét thêm cũng chả sao
<vubuntor169> @codai2810. minh paste noi dung vao rui
<codai2810> vubuntor169: cài thẳng lên ổ cứng đi bạn
<vubuntor169> link day http://paste.ubuntu.com/619956/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor169> minh cai truc tiep len HDD ma cung ko duoc
<codai2810> vubuntor169: cũng báo thế à?
<codai2810> .g "permission denied" "cannot download the metalink"
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-14068859-installation-ubuntu-9-04-permission-denied
<bksupybot> Title: Installation ubuntu 9.04 permission denied (at www.commentcamarche.net)
<vubuntor169> laptop cua minh bi giong truong hop nay ne http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?p=130772
<bksupybot> Title: Không cài được Ubuntu 10.10 trên laptop toshiba L500 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<codai2810> hmm
<vubuntor169_> codai2810: chị ơi, giúp em cái này với
<codai2810> vubuntor169_: cài thẳng trên ổ cứng cũng ra lỗi tương tự à?
<vubuntor169_> codai2810: em chưa có hỏi mà :D
<codai2810> vubuntor169: cài thẳng trên ổ cứng cũng ra lỗi tương tự à?
 * vubuntor169_ bị chị codai2810 lờ đi
<codai2810> lol
 * vubuntor169_ tủi thân
 * codai2810 lặn, kéo tại sn lmq2401 lên
<codai2810> vubuntor169_: nhìn mặt quen quen, sợ nhắm
<vubuntor169_> codai2810: chị ơi
<codai2810> vubuntor869: khi cài thẳng vào ổ cứng cũng bị lỗi tương tự à?
<codai2810> vubuntor169_: ới
<vubuntor869> uhm bi y chang
<vubuntor169_> thằng nào mà chém gió ghê thế hả chị http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224067_1848605506573_1583769465_1754536_4316316_n.jpg
<vubuntor169_> codai2810: làm thế nào để gõ Tiếng Việt trên Windows ?
<lmq2401> codai2810: dùng Unikey!
<_FirePhoenix_> vubuntor169_ Đây không phải là kênh để chém gió
 * vubuntor169_ anh _FirePhoenix_ đừng dọa em chớ
<vubuntor169_> codai2810: http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227308_1848617586875_1583769465_1754579_4244803_n.jpg
<codai2810> vubuntor169_: sang #vnluser hỏi biết liền
<vubuntor169_> có phải chị đây hem ;))
<vubuntor169_> offline ở đâu đấy
<vubuntor169_> sao em không biết nhở ?
<_FirePhoenix_> >"<
<codai2810> vubuntor169_: tất nhiên là ko phải /me
<_FirePhoenix_> #ubuntu-vn is: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến > Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
 * lmq2401 nghĩ vubuntor nên tập trung vào vấn đề và ngưng chém!
<vubuntor169_> codai2810: thế trông chị thê nào ?
<codai2810> vubuntor169_: kia là phu nhân ẹt min
<vubuntor169_> lmq2401: support người dùng mới offline thì tính sao ?
 * codai2810 có 2 tai, 2 mắt, 1 mũi
<vubuntor169_> _FirePhoenix_: vẫn trong lề đấy chứ anh
 * codai2810 tóc màu đen
<vubuntor169_> codai2810: bỏ cái tóc màu đen đi
<vubuntor169_> là con gì cũng giống
<vubuntor169_> =))
<_FirePhoenix_> Thôi mềnh là mềnh chuồn....
 * vubuntor169_ cười đểu anh trym lửa
<codai2810> vubuntor169_: uh huh
<codai2810> thôi lượn
<codai2810> :-<
<vubuntor169_> codai2810: đêm rồi chị còn lượn đi đâu
<codai2810> vubuntor169_: vô chăn chứ đi đâu
 * lmq2401 thấy mình chưa bao giờ offline nên không có đủ tư cách nói chuyện tiếp với vubuntor169
<codai2810> vubuntor169_: bên #vnluser đang vui, sang đi
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-07
<vubuntor692> co ai giup minh duoc k
<vubuntor692> minh da tai netbean ve rui ma kbik cach cai dat
<vubuntor692> co ai k
<vubuntor692> lam sai de cai dat file .sh do
<C4NoC> sh file.sh
<vubuntor692> dung uj
<vubuntor692> minh mun cai nebean
<vubuntor692> va down ve ban danh cho lunix
<vubuntor692> co file .sh
<vubuntor692> ma k bik cach cai dat sao
<vubuntor692> ban bik chi gium minh voi
<vubuntor692> hix
<vubuntor692> co ai k
<vubuntor692> co ai help minh duoc k????
<vubuntor692> :D
<vubuntor440> co ai k
<vubuntor440> giup minh voi
<vubuntor440> minh da download netbean cho lunix
<vubuntor440> co ten file la .sh
<vubuntor440> ma minh k bik cach cai dat
<vubuntor440> co ai huong dan minh cai duoc k
<CoGaiChamChi> .g cách cài netbeans ubuntu
<bkphenny> CoGaiChamChi: http://blog.laptrinh3c.com/h%C6%B0%E1%BB%9Bng-d%E1%BA%ABn-cai-netbeans-6-9-1-c/
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài NetBeans 6.9.1 (C++) (at blog.laptrinh3c.com)
<CoGaiChamChi> vubuntor440: link trên thử xem
<vubuntor137> có bạn nào giúp mình vấn đề này.
<vubuntor137> tại sao khi mở cái empathy messenger lên rồi đăng nhập
<vubuntor137> xong nó cứ hiện hoài cái cửa sổ unlock login keyring lên
<vubuntor137> tắt mãi nó mới chịu biến mất
<vubuntor137> trung bình phải cancel 4, 5 lần
<vubuntor137> phiền quá
<vubuntor137> có cách nào cho nó tịt hẳn ko nhỉ
<vubuntor137> cám ơm
<vubuntor165> cho mình hỏi gõ tiếng việt trong "GNU TeXmacs Editor" như thế nào?
<vubuntor165> mình dùng U 11.04
<vubuntor173> Cho mình hỏi gõ tiếng việt trong "GNU TeXmacs Editor" như thế nào? Mình dùng Ubuntu 11. ám ơn nha:)
<lmq2401> vubuntor173: dùng ibus-unikey không được hả
<codai2810> vubuntor173: chờ một lát nữa sẽ có người vào chỉ :D
<vubuntor173> không ạ
<vubuntor173> cám ơn
<codai2810> vubuntor173: kìa, hỏi đi :3
<vubuntor173> Cho mình hỏi gõ tiếng việt trong "GNU TeXmacs Editor" như thế nào? Mình dùng Ubuntu 11. Cám ơn nha:)
<vubuntor173> nobawk Æ¡i:)
<codai2810> .g TeXmacs input method
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.texmacs.org/tmweb/manual/webman-config.en.html
<bksupybot> Title: Configuring TeXmacs (FSF GNU project) (at www.texmacs.org)
<vubuntor173> ai đó giúp mình với!
<vubuntor173> cám ơn nha
<nobawk> dùng ibus như bình thường lolz
<nobawk> ko thì C-x C-\
<codai2810> vubuntor173:
<nobawk> cách thứ nhất gõ = ibus như bình thường
<nobawk> cách thứ 2 dùng bộ gõ mặc định của ibus
<nobawk> hết
<vubuntor429> I prefer using Windows  rather than Ubuntu:(
<_Tux_> vubuntor429: ờ tốt
 * _Tux_ vuốt râu tán dương vubuntor429 
<vubuntor546> các bạn cho mình hỏi chút về : chạy file mkv trên vlc sao âm thanh nghe rất bé vậy. many thanks
<_Tux_> vubuntor546: tăng vol lên
<vubuntor546> _Tux_: tăng tối đa rồi vẫn khoong nghe được
<_Tux_> vubuntor546: tăng bằng alsamixer xem nào
<vubuntor546> mình test luôn đây
<vubuntor546> thanks _Tux_  mình làm dc rồi
<vubuntor546> do chÆ°a chinhr max alsamixer
<vubuntor546> many thanks
<maximumko> cho hỏi là quan tri mang bang linux thi thuong quan tri bang cai ji ?
<_Tux_> tay
<_Tux_> =))
<maximumko> ack
<maximumko> y minh la quan tri bang distri nao ak
<_Tux_> maximumko: cái nào chẳng được
<_Tux_> thường thì CentOS, Debian, Ubuntu
<maximumko> neu xai may cai do thi tuong lua minh hay xai phan mem ji
<vietred> _Tux_: hình như VN mình xài CentOS nhiều hả bác?
<maximumko> va cho minh hoi endian la ji lun may bac
<_Tux_> maximumko: iptables
<_Tux_> nói chung có nhiều kiểu
<_Tux_> thường là iptables
<maximumko> va cho minh hoi endian la ji lun may bac
<_Tux_> endian ?
<_Tux_> (nhìn kiểu kiểu từ *tính kết thúc nhỏ*)
<maximumko> minh nhan dc de tai nhu vay ne "Tìm hiểu và triển khai các ứng dụng trên mã nguồn mở Endian"
<maximumko> hem hieu la gi het
<maximumko> search hok ra lun
<_Tux_> Endian là cái gì =))
<_Tux_> .g Endian
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endianness
<bksupybot> Title: Endianness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<maximumko> minh hok hieu
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> maximumko: chắc nhầm sang Debian rồi
<maximumko> cai file word nay cua cô đua
<maximumko> sao nham dc ta
<maximumko> hic
<maximumko> ma tim hoai hok ra cai do la ji
<vubuntor095> ubuntu 11
<vubuntor095> no usb
<vubuntor095> no conect usb
<vubuntor095> mouse usb
<vubuntor095> on ubuntu 11 erro
<vubuntor095> how fix
<vubuntor095> help me
<_Tux_> vubuntor095: tiếng Việt đê
<vubuntor095> uk
<_Tux_> tiếng tây khó hiểu quá
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor095> chuot usb khong nhan
<vubuntor095> tren ubuntu 11
<vubuntor095> lam sao day
<_Tux_> vubuntor095: sao hem nhận
<vubuntor095> co ai khong
<vubuntor095> sua giup loi nay cai
<_Tux_> chưa thấy con nào hem nhận cả
<_Tux_> vubuntor095: lsusb coi nào
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor095> minh cai wubi
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor095> minh cai ban 32 bit
<vubuntor095> 64 bit cung bi loi nhu the
<vubuntor095> no khong nhan duoc chuot usb
<vubuntor095> len mang tim cach fix
<_Tux_> vubuntor095: haizz
<vubuntor095> da nang cap kernel
<vubuntor095> nhung khong dc
<_Tux_> lsusb rồi paste lên cho mình coi !
<vubuntor095> lsusb laf gi
<vubuntor095> ?
<vubuntor095> usb nao cung the ca
<vubuntor095> bi loi hoai
 * lmq2401 được gặp "cao thủ" rồi!
<vubuntor095> khong dai ca nao co cach sua a
<lmq2401> :))
<vubuntor095> ?
<vubuntor095> _Tux_ co cach nao sua khong
<vubuntor095> khong co cach sua ah
<lmq2401> !wait
<ubot2> Factoid 'wait' not found
 * _Tux_ chui vào xó ngooif
<_Tux_> vubuntor095: thôi tiếp tục dùng Windows đi bạn ạ
<_Tux_> ubuntu lởm
<_Tux_> chỉ hoạt động với máy dùng Keyboard PS/2 và chuột PS/2 thôi
<vubuntor170> how to fix
<vubuntor170> chang le
<vubuntor170> latop kkhong co cong ps/2
<vubuntor170> thi khong xai duowc usb ah
<lmq2401> list usb!
<vubuntor170> ubuntu 11 khong nhan usb
<vubuntor170> help help
<vubuntor170> usb nao cung the ca
<lmq2401> thử lệnh list usb chưa
<vubuntor170> transcend
<vubuntor170> thu qua mot so len roi
<vubuntor170> nhungko duoc
<vubuntor170> ban co lenh nao khong
<vubuntor170> cho minh coi thu nao
<vubuntor170> cai wubi khong nhan usb moi ac
<lmq2401> lsusb chỉ là liệt kê cái cổng usb thì phải
<vubuntor522> có ai giúp mình giải quyết vấn đề này nhỉ
<lmq2401> dùng lệnh lsusb thì nó ra cái gì?
<lmq2401> sao không paste lên
<vubuntor170> khong hay thi ca
<vubuntor522> mỗi lần mở empathy messenger là cái unlock login keyring lại xuất hiện, phải cancel mấy lần nó mới biến mất, phiền quá
<vubuntor170> minh go sudo lsusb
<vubuntor170> khong thay phan ung gi
<lmq2401> sudo làm chi?
<vubuntor170> lsusb cung khong co phan ung gi
<vubuntor170> buc that
<vubuntor170> cai may lan ma cu bi 1 loi nay
<_Tux_> vubuntor170: lsusb để xem nó nhận chưa
<_Tux_> chứ có phải để chữa đâu mà kêu không phản ứng gì !
<_Tux_> bảo paste lên thì cứ ậm à ậm ừ rồi giải thích loằng ngoằng
<vubuntor170> paste gi moi duoc chu
<vubuntor170> ?
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor170: lệnh đó nó hiện ra gì thì paste lên
<_Tux_> không chịu nghe người ta nói
<_Tux_> cứ bắn liên tằng tằng
<vubuntor170> no co hien gi dau
<vubuntor170> hien thi noi lam gi
<vubuntor170> manh@ubuntu:~$ lsusb manh@ubuntu:~$ sudo lsusv [sudo] password for manh:  sudo: lsusv: command not found manh@ubuntu:~$ sudo lsusb manh@ubuntu:~$ lsusb manh@ubuntu:~$ ^C manh@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor170> minh go lenh no hien nhu the do
<lmq2401> cái gì mà tùm lum vậy!
<lmq2401> gõ trên terminal!
<vubuntor170> go lsuab
<vubuntor170> khong thay phan ung gi
<_Tux_> lsusb
<_Tux_> ...
 * _Tux_ bực mình vào xó ngồi
<vubuntor170> sau do minh go: sudo lsusb thi no hoi pass
<vubuntor170> go pass thi cung khong thay gi ca
<lmq2401> bạn gõ trong cái gì vậy
<vubuntor170> terminal
<lmq2401> gõ cho chính xác vào lsusb!
<vubuntor170> lsusb dung khong
<vubuntor170> ?
<lmq2401> lsusb tức là list usb đó!
<vubuntor170> roi
<vubuntor170> co thay gi dau
<lmq2401> còn muốn chính xác nữa thì gõ lsu rồi bấm phím Tab
<lmq2401> bạn tắt terminal đi rồi mở lại xem
<vubuntor170> tat di mo lai
<vubuntor170> roi lam gi nua
<lmq2401> rồi gõ vào lsusb
<vubuntor170> sao nua
<vubuntor170> roi
<vubuntor170> no van khong co gi
<vubuntor170> minh cam chuot quang thi co den
<vubuntor170> nhung cam usb thi khong thay den
<vubuntor170> khong ai giup duoc ah
 * lmq2401 chưa cài qua Wubi bao giờ nên không rành!
<vubuntor170> uh
<vubuntor170> chac thu cai lai coi
<vubuntor170> cai vao may luon
<vubuntor170> cam on da giup minh
<vubuntor027> ai giúp mình gõ tiếng viêtj trong Texmacs với
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-08
<lamthaiquoc> chao cac ban!
<lamthaiquoc> minh moi lam quen voi kenh ho tro nay cua ubuntu
<lamthaiquoc> neu co lam gi k dung
<lamthaiquoc> mong moi ng thong cam
<lamthaiquoc> minh muon hoi cac ban mot ti
<lamthaiquoc> minh dang su dung con hp probook 4410s
<lamthaiquoc> cai ubuntu 10.04 tren do
<lamthaiquoc> nhung moi lan khoi dung thi do phan giai cua man hinh lai chuyen thanh 800x600
<lamthaiquoc> fai logout roi login lai moi tro ve do phan giai nhu cu
<lamthaiquoc> moi ng biet cach thi chi  minh voi
<lamthaiquoc> thanks a lot
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> cái này hay vậy
<nobawk> bạn thử vào phần preference chỉnh lại screen resolution xem
<lamthaiquoc> minh chinh thi trong fien lam viec do do phan giai se giu duoc
<lamthaiquoc> nhung khi khoi dong lai thi lai chuyen sang 800x600
<lamthaiquoc> hay do driver man hinh k chuan
<lamthaiquoc> cac ban co driver nao thik hop k
<lamthaiquoc> chi minh voi
<nobawk> card intel hả?
<nobawk> thử làm theo cái này xem
<nobawk> !nomodeset
<ubot2> Xem: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials (at ubuntu-tutorials.com)
<lamthaiquoc> vang, card intel
<lamthaiquoc> de minh doc huong dan
<lamthaiquoc> thanks
<lamthaiquoc> man hinh bay gio co ve on roi
<lamthaiquoc> hihi
<lamthaiquoc> cho minh hoi them cai nay
<lamthaiquoc> tai sao may ngay hom nay minh update kernel len k duoc
<lamthaiquoc> hien tai moi cai lai ubuntu nen kernel hien tai la 2.6.32.x.x.x
<lamthaiquoc> tai sao may ngay hom nay minh update kernel len k duoc 08:58
<lamthaiquoc> hien tai moi cai lai ubuntu nen kernel hien tai la 2.6.32.x.x.x
<vubuntor987> có ai biết trong Ubuntu dùng chương trình gì để thay thế cho Hyper Terminal trong win không?
<stfu> dùng cu hoặc minicom
<vubuntor342> mọi người cho em hỏi có cách nào view folder và file by detail như trên window ko aj :)
<vubuntor983> có ai không
<vubuntor983> giúp mình với
<vubuntor983> có ai không
<vubuntor388> có bạn nào cho mình hỏi cách tắt hẳn cái  unlock login keyring đi khi mình mở empathy messenger không nhỉ
<vubuntor388> lần nào vào nó cũng hiện ra mà phải cancel mấy lần nó mới biến mất, khó chụi quá
<vietred> các bác cho em hỏi tí, làm sao để so sánh 2 số trong lập trình shell?
<vubuntor495> em mới chuyển qua ubuntu được 2 ngày . không biết em mò mẫm thế nào mà bây h` bật cửa sổ của một chuơng trình nào đó lên thì không thể di chuyển cái cửa sổ đó qua chỗ khác đựoc . ai biết thì giúp em với /
<vubuntor494> cho minh hoi khi cai linux tren may ao thi luc chon "version" thi chon cai nao vay ?
<vubuntor494> cho minh hoi khi cai linux tren may ao thi luc chon "version" thi chon cai nao vay ?
<vubuntor494> cho minh hoi khi cai linux tren may ao thi luc chon "version" thi chon cai nao vay ?
<vubuntor450> có anh nào thạo C cho em hỏi cái :D
<vubuntor450> có thể gán giá trị cho 1 biểu thức được ko, ví dụ như a-b = 0 ấy
<vubuntor450> em ngoc1414 đây @@
<vubuntor780> cho mình hỏi sao mình tải ubuntu-10.04.1-vi từ ftp://asianux.vn/Ubuntu10.04_vi/ubuntu-10.04.1-vi.iso không được  nhỉ
<kid__> 10.04.1-vi
<kid__> bản gì vậy ta
<AmIC> vubuntor780: sao ko lên trang chủ của ubuntu mà tải?
<AmIC> Æ¡
<vubuntor780> có bản tiếng việt không?
<kid__> ngôn ngữ chọn trong lúc setup mà
<vubuntor780> 11.04 có tiếng việt không bạn?
<kid__> vubuntor780: có
<vubuntor780> bản việt hóa với chọn ngôn ngữ là tiếng việt khi cài đặt có khác nhau không?
<kid__> vubuntor780:  không hiểu nói gì nhưng mà thống nhất là bạn nên đọc wiki đi:)
<vubuntor780> "bản việt hóa" so với "chọn ngôn ngữ là tiếng việt khi cài đặt" khác nhau như thế nào?
<AmIC> vubuntor780: đọc wiki đi :)
<vubuntor780> bạn cho mình địa chỉ được khồn (wiki về cái này mênh mông lắm)
<AmIC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<AmIC> !wiki
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<AmIC> !bg | vubuntor780
<ubot2> vubuntor780: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor171> may tinh cua minh k tu nhan card sound khi cai ubun tu 9.04 Please help me!
<vubuntor171> may tinh cua minh k tu nhan card sound khi cai ubun tu 9.04 Please help me!
<kid__> sao biết nó không tự nhận card sound?
 * AmIC cũng đang định hỏi câu ý :))
<vubuntor171> vi k thay no keu j
<vubuntor171> em doan the a
<vubuntor171> :)
<vubuntor171> mo 1 file mp3 thi no bao la k ho tro
<vubuntor171> nho` cac' tien` boi' chi giao'
<AmIC> vubuntor171: nếu nó recommend cài cái gì thì cứ nghe theo, ko sợ virus đâu ;))
<vubuntor171> sau khi no' hoi la "co Search khong?" em yes thi` no' bao loi
<vubuntor171> doi em chut
<vubuntor171> em copy cai loi do cho moi nguoi xem
<vubuntor171> The required software to play this file is not installed. You need to install suitable plugins to play media files. Do you want to search for a plugin that supports the selected file?  The search will also include software which is not officially supported.
<kid__> thế khởi động lên có tiếng gì không đã?
<vubuntor171> da k
<vubuntor171> :D
<AmIC> vubuntor171: chọn yes
<AmIC> sau đó nó báo lỗi là gì?
<vubuntor171> no bao la k tim thay cai j do
<vubuntor171> a
<vubuntor171> The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed.
<vubuntor171> va` them cai' nay` nua~
<vubuntor171> em moi bat dau voc UBUNTU
<vubuntor171> chua biet j
<AmIC> .g The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed.
<bkphenny> AmIC: http://blogs.oracle.com/richb/entry/radio_paradise_on_opensolaris
<bksupybot> Title: Radio Paradise on OpenSolaris? (Rich Burridge's Blog) (at blogs.oracle.com)
<AmIC> .g The playback of this movie requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin which is not installed. ubuntu
<bkphenny> AmIC: http://blogs.oracle.com/richb/entry/radio_paradise_on_opensolaris
<bksupybot> Title: Radio Paradise on OpenSolaris? (Rich Burridge's Blog) (at blogs.oracle.com)
<kid__> vubuntor171:  lúc boot vào mà cũng không có âm thanh à?
<vubuntor171> vang
<kid__> xem cái hardware driver có gì hay không?
<vubuntor171> tai may tinh cua em hoi cu~
<kid__> alsamixer nữa?
<kid__> xem có bị mute không?
<vubuntor171> :)
<vubuntor171> cai do thi k mute
<vubuntor171> em go lenh do roi`
<vubuntor171> ngay truoc dung winxp thi` card sound cua no la  Anlalog devices AD1981B
<kid__> thế trong hardware driver có báo gì không?
<vubuntor171> cai do kiem tra = cach nao` a
<vubuntor171> :(
<kid__> dùng 11.04?
<vubuntor171> a` khong bao j a
<vubuntor171> vao phan hardware drivers thi trong' tron
<vubuntor171> hoh
<vubuntor171> cai lai ban 11.04 a
<vubuntor171> em eck co dia~ o day
<AmIC> .g ubuntu việt hóa ubuntu-vn.org
<kid__> chắc không nghe được nhạc online:/
<bkphenny> AmIC: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor171> vang
<vubuntor171> may tinh cua em xach tay tu Japan ve`
<vubuntor171> driver cua no thi hoi la` la
<vubuntor171> va lai no cu nua
<vubuntor171> lieu rang cai ban 11.04 len co fix dc loi nay k
<vubuntor171> nhi
<AmIC> !wubi
<ubot2> Wubi là một ứng dụng trên Windows giúp mọi người có thể cài đặt Ubuntu ngay trong môi trường Windows mà không ảnh hưởng gì đến ổ cứng. Hướng dẫn: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Cài_đặt_Ubuntu_từ_Windows
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu từ Windows – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor323> alô
<vubuntor323> còn ai ko
<vubuntor323> :(
<vubuntor323> cho em hỏi chút
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor323> mình đang xài ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor323> nhưg không hiểu sao
<vubuntor323> nó k có hiệu ứng cửa sổ
<vubuntor323> các thứ
<vubuntor323> mặc dù
<vubuntor323> đã install compiz lên rồi
<lmq2401> vubuntor323: xài card gì?
<vubuntor323> ?
<vubuntor323> NVDIA
<vubuntor323> DVDIA Geforce 7300
<vubuntor323> NVDIAGeforce 7300
<lmq2401> hay là đăng nhâp với giao diện Ubuntu (no effects)
<vubuntor323> không
<vubuntor323> đã đăng nhập
<vubuntor323> lúc đăng nhập
<vubuntor323> em chọn ubuntu
<vubuntor323> không thêm gì cả phía sau chữ ubuntu
<vubuntor323> đã khởi động lại máy 3 lần rồi
<vubuntor323> k có kết quả
<vubuntor323> install thanh dock awn cũng không lên
 * lmq2401 không thể search google!
<lmq2401> tự tìm hiểu hoặc chờ ai đó giúp!
<vubuntor323> :|
<vubuntor323> đang nhờ mấy pro trên này giúp đây =="
 * lmq2401 không phải pro!
<vubuntor323> chậc
<vubuntor323> bác nick đỏ giúp em với :-s
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-09
<vubuntor884> có ai ở đấy ko
<vubuntor884> :|
<vubuntor908> bác nào ơi, sau khi update kernel mới thì đọ phân giả màn hình nó bị thành 800x600 là sao ạ?
 * vubuntor908 mà thôi chạy
<vubuntor432> cho mình hỏi khi mở mấy file .doc có công thức toàn thì nhiều chỗ không đọc được. giờ phải làm như thế nào?
<vubuntor432> "công thức toán"
<lmq2401> dùng Microsoft Office để đọc file doc là tốt nhất!
<The_legend_kille> test
<The_legend_kille> awfgwa
<The_legend_kille> awgwag
<The_legend_kille> awg
<The_legend_kille> awg
<The_legend_kille> awg
<The_legend_kille> wag
<The_legend_kille> wag
<The_legend_kille> aw
<The_legend_kille> gaw
<The_legend_kille> gwa
<vubuntor094> có ai rảnh ko ạ
<vubuntor094> cho em hỏi tọe
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor094> hôm qua em cài fedora từ usb
<vubuntor094> cài nhầm bootloader lên usb rùi
<vubuntor094> bây h cứ phải cắm usb mới boot đc
<vubuntor094> xử lý thế nào ạ
<vubuntor094> :((
<codai28101> vubuntor094: cài lại
<codai28101> :3
<vubuntor094> hic
<vubuntor338> please help, When I finish to setup Ubuntu SVR 11.04 on Cisco Server C200 the second time it have problem, the display is black and can not input keyboard(the first time is OK, I can login by my username/pass)
<vubuntor338> vui long giup minh voi
<hellonearth> có ai dùng Opensuse KDE ko giúp mình cái vụ sound này với
<CoconutCrab> ?
<hellonearth> vẫn nghe được nhạc từ Amarok và xem phim được từ VLC nhưng không có bất kì sound nào ở web browser như Chrome hay FF cả
<CoconutCrab> thế chắc là lỗi của flash?
<hellonearth> mình tìm mãi trên mạng mà vẫn chưa biết cách giải quyết
<hellonearth> ???
<hellonearth> youtube trên Chrome vẫn có hình
<hellonearth> chỉ ko nghe thấy tiếng thôi
<CoconutCrab> thế là lỗi của flash
<hellonearth> làm thế nào để fix lỗi ?
<hellonearth> reinstall lại trong YaST hả ?
<hellonearth> reinstall lại Flash trong YaST hả ?
<hellonearth> mình search trong YaST thì thấy có cài 2 gói flash-player và pullin-flash-player rồi
<CoconutCrab> ừm, nhưng config flash
<CoconutCrab> thá»­ google opensuse flash sound
<CoconutCrab> xem
<hellonearth> uh
<hellonearth> mình fix được lỗi rồi , tạo thêm file .asoundrc ở home folder , thanks cậu nhá
<hellonearth> à , coconut , cậu cũng dùng opensuse à
<CoconutCrab> không, fedora
<hellonearth> kde à
<CoconutCrab> tại youtube dùng html5 video chứ không flash
<CoconutCrab> không thích
<CoconutCrab> nên không biết lỗi trên bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<hellonearth> trong cái KMix của tớ , có 2 device là Manhattan HDMI Audio và Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<hellonearth> tại sao tớ chỉ dùng được có mỗi cái Internal thôi
<hellonearth> còn khi chuyển sang Manhattan thì ko có tiếng gì cả
<hellonearth> tớ ko hiểu cái Manhattan ở đây làm gì ? :D
<hellonearth> với laj cậu dùng KDE thì chỉ giùm tớ cái này với : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=136927
<bksupybot> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: OpenSuse 11.4 (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<CoconutCrab> à, hdmi là cai đầu output từ cổng hdmi thôi
<CoconutCrab> cái kia hả, chắc dùng widget khcas
<hellonearth> cụ thể widget khác là widget gì ?
<CoconutCrab> Network Management?
<CoconutCrab> ồ bạn vừa rồi học ở Đức
<codai2810> ồ thế à
<hellonearth> mình gặp lỗi này khi update software trên opensuse 11.4 kde : http://paste.ubuntu.com/622638/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<hellonearth> hello , ai biết chỉ giúp mình với , cám ơn nhiều : mình gặp lỗi này khi update software trên opensuse 11.4 kde : http://paste.ubuntu.com/622638/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> (nhớ đây là #ubuntu-vn)
<_Tux_> hellonearth: /join #opensuse
<CoconutCrab> cũng được
<CoconutCrab> vào cái yast
<CoconutCrab> chỉnh proxy về null đi
<CoconutCrab> không dùng proxy
<CoconutCrab> ?
<hellonearth> ok
<hellonearth> để mình thử xem
<CoconutCrab> opensuse ở Đức dùng nhiều
<CoconutCrab> nên chắc bạn này dùng opensuse
<hellonearth> uh, mình dùng OpenSuse nhưng ko phải vì nó được dùng nhiều mà vì mình muốn dùng 1 OS mới khác ngoài Ubuntu thôi :D
<CoconutCrab> ừ há
 * _Tux_ nên gọi là OS hay distro nhở ?
<hellonearth> Proxy trong Yast : mình đâu dùng Proxy đâu
<hellonearth> uh thì distro
<hellonearth> Tux nhiều chuyện quá
<hellonearth> kết nối trực tiếp đấy chứ
<CoconutCrab> không dùng hả? vậy thì vào trong #opensuse đi
<hellonearth> nhưng sao vẫn bị
<CoconutCrab> Error message: Couldn't resolve proxy 'HTTP_PROXY'
<hellonearth> uh
<CoconutCrab> nếu đang dùng opensuse thì xem xét được, nhưng giờ thì chịu
<CoconutCrab> he he :D
<hellonearth> uh dù sao cũng thanks vì trả lời
<hellonearth> :D
 * _Tux_ chị chê nhiều chuyện -> bò vào xó
<_Tux_> bị*
<hellonearth> lại tự kỉ rùi
<hellonearth> :))
<hellonearth> =))
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<hellonearth> mà coco này : sao cậu biết được ip của tớ mà nói ở Đức thế ?
<lmq2401> vì chat qua IRC
<_Tux_> hellonearth: tự whois mình thì biết thui :)
<hellonearth> uh há
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: anh coco Æ¡i
<codai2810> :))
<CoconutCrab> ?
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: anh co co đang làm gì đới
<codai2810> hellonearth: <-- con gái à
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> codai2810: gì
<CoconutCrab> ?
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: anh hellonearth là con gái à :D
<CoconutCrab> ai biết
<CoconutCrab> quan tâm thông tin cá nhân người ta làm gì? :-\
<hellonearth> anh hellonearth là con gái à ~~>> không , anh có giới tính rõ ràng nhá
<hellonearth> không có phải là vừa anh vừa là con gái đâu
<hellonearth> :D
<hellonearth> :))
<codai2810> hellonearth: he, thế em mới hỏi
<codai2810> hellonearth: tại anh lịch sự như con gái ý
<CoconutCrab> hermaphrodite
<hellonearth> :D
<hellonearth> mấy khi dùng IRC đâu mà chả lịch sự :D
<hellonearth> người hoặc vật có cả cơ quan sinh dục đực lẫn cái hoặc đặc tính cả đực lẫn cái; người ái nam ái nữ; động vật lưỡng tính
<hellonearth> mới biết từ này hehe
<hellonearth> hermaphrodite
<CoconutCrab> ja
 * lmq2401 lịch sự là phải đầu câu viết hoa, cuối câu có dấu chấm!
<hellonearth> há há
<codai2810> lmq2401: Không lịch sự nhá!
<lmq2401> Sao mà không lịch sự hả chị codai2810?
<codai2810> lmq2401: ko biết
 * codai2810 nghĩ lại xem tại sao lại nói câu trên
 * _Tux_ ngáp ngáp
<lmq2401> câu nào?
<codai2810> thôi đi tập gõ
<CoconutCrab> bốp bốp
<hellonearth> ngán ngẩm nhìn từng dòng chữ trôi
<hellonearth> bên ngoài tiieengs
<hellonearth> bên ngoài tiieengs
<hellonearth> bên ngoài tiếng chuông nhà thờ văng vẳng
<codai2810> hự, gấu bố vĩ đại nobawk  đã thức giấc
<hellonearth> gấu bố vĩ đại nobawk  đã thức giấc ~> ai phiên dịch hộ sang ngôn ngữ tiếng việt kiểu dễ hiểu cho mình với
<codai2810> lol
<codai2810> hellonearth: ko cần hiểu
<hellonearth> lol
<hellonearth> nghĩa nó ngẵn vậy thôi à , có mỗi 3 chữ ko cần hiểu
<hellonearth> :))
<codai2810> hellonearth: yep
<hellonearth> mie. , bên #suse onl đong vãi , mỗi tội có mỗi 1 vấn đề , hỏi mãi chưa giải quyết xong
<CoconutCrab> he eh
<hellonearth> à , coco có dùng Kamoso ko ?
<hellonearth> hahaha , sau khi hỏi xong 1 hồi , bên #suse tương 1 câu : KPK is a KDE thing rồi bảo hỏi thằng :#opensuse-kde , po' tay
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-10
 * _Tux_ đi ngủ thôi
<_Tux_> ban ngày điện áp như sh!t ấy
<_Tux_> chẳng làm được cái chó gì cả
<_Tux_> bá»±c vl
<vubuntor761> alo
<vubuntor761> cho mình hỏi là nếu mình tải file iso từ trang chủ về bung ra và ghi ra đĩa là mình đã có 1 cd cài ubuntu đúng k ạ
<vubuntor761> mong mọi ng giúp đỡ
<C4NoC> bung chi?
<C4NoC> iso thì burn luôn
<vubuntor761> mình dùng nero burn image là oki hả bạn
<vubuntor761> mình tạo usb để cài từ sáng h k đc điên máu quá
<vubuntor761> nên chuyển qua disk
<vubuntor761> ^^
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor761> tiện thể hỏi lun sao mình tạo usb bằng unetbootin rồi mà k đc bạn
<vubuntor761> từ màn hình boot nó xuất hiện hàng chữ syslinux ............. copy .. 19XX...2010........... và im re
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> im lâu ko
<vubuntor761> im 10p
<C4NoC> vubuntor761: cái iso đó check MD5 chưa
<C4NoC> vubuntor761: ko dc thì bấm esc lúc boot
<C4NoC> cho nó hiện menu
<vubuntor761> k có j cả bạn ơi
<C4NoC> rồi chọn acpi=off
<vubuntor761> chỉ 1 hàng chử đó thôi
<vubuntor761> hay mình vào bios tắt acpi hì
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> vào menu boot của ubuntu ấy
<vubuntor936> alo
<vubuntor936> k dc bạn ơi
<vubuntor936> chẳng có j ngoài dòng chữ kia hết
<C4NoC> vubuntor936: thế burn cd đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor936: đọc chỗ checksum nữa
<C4NoC> check cái MD5 xem down về có bị lỗi ko
<vubuntor936> minh k bik md5
<vubuntor936> bạn chỉ dùm vs
<C4NoC> google
<vubuntor936> mình ddang google đây mà chưa đc
<vubuntor936> dùng cái j để ckech bạn
<The_legend_kille> có ai biết setting cái Tor ko
<The_legend_kille> mình setting hoài
<The_legend_kille> mà vẫn báo ko cho Tor
<C4NoC> .w tor archlinux
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for tor archlinux.
<C4NoC> .g tor archlinux
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Tor
<bksupybot> Title: Tor - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<C4NoC> The_legend_kille: đó, vào đó đọc
<The_legend_kille> thank
<The_legend_kille> fake ip
<lmq2401> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-saMXpmp0Ls
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Biggest Difference Between Men and Women (at www.youtube.com)
<hellonearth> moi nguoi oi , co ai o day dung Kamoso ko ?
<hellonearth> ban ChanServ cung dung OpenSuse KDE ha ?
<_Tux_> hellonearth: bạn ChanServ cái gì cũng xài
<_Tux_> tay to nhất ở đây đấy =))
<hellonearth> the ah
<hellonearth> mình dùng chrome , thỉnh thoảng hiện ra thông báo lỗi : Shockwave flash : crashed
<hellonearth> mình search tận trang chủ của adobe thì thấy ko có bản shockwave cho linux
<hellonearth> làm thế nào để khắc phục lỗi trên
<themadclown> chrome tích hợp sẵn flash
<hellonearth> flash thì rõ rồi
<hellonearth> nhưng shockwave flash cơ
<themadclown> đề nghị adobe làm 1 bản :|
<vubuntor737> hello
<vubuntor737> ban oi
<vubuntor737> co ai ko?
<lmq2401> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor737> cho minh hoi lam the nao de chat co wc tren yahoo trong ubuntu vay?
<_Tux_> vubuntor737: dùng Windows
<_Tux_> !faq
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/FAQ
<bksupybot> Title: Những câu hỏi thường gặp – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor737> cai dat file gyachi-1.1.71.tar.gz nay ntn vay ban?
<_Tux_> vubuntor737: kiếm repo có file deb mà cài
<lmq2401> vubuntor737: nó có sẵn bản cho ubuntu sao không tải mà tải file tar.gz làm chi
<vubuntor737> ko cai duoc
<vubuntor737> co file gyachi-dbg_1.2.9-0.1~lucid1_amd64.deb cai lam sao?
<lmq2401> vubuntor737: click vào rồi cài...
<lmq2401> mà có tải đúng bản không?
<vubuntor737> gyachi-dbg_1.2.9-0.1~lucid1_amd64.deb tai kai nay ne'
<vubuntor737> ma co' cai dc dau
<FIrePhoenix|Away> ợ kiếm cái repo add vào rồi apt-get install gyachi-dbg :(
<lmq2401> xài bản ubuntu nào, 32-bit hay 64-bit
<vubuntor737> 11.04 32 bit
<FIrePhoenix|Away> Có thấy chữ amd64 trong gói kia ko >"<
<vubuntor737> thay
<vubuntor737> 64 bit ah?
<lmq2401> tốt nhất là thêm cái kho của nó vào
<lmq2401> ppa:loell
<lmq2401> ppa:loell/ppa
<vubuntor737> gi vay?
<lmq2401> địa chỉ kho của nó, cái đầu là copy thiếu, dùng cái thứ 2 đó
<lmq2401> ppa:loell/ppa
<vubuntor737> da'n vao Ubuntu software center ah>?
<lmq2401> mà hiện tại cái kho này chưa có cho bản 11.04 thì phải
<vubuntor737> lam' tim' loi' con mat ma' van ko thay
<vubuntor737> ah
<vubuntor737> cho hoi kai nay
<vubuntor737> hom bua minh cai kubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor737> cai bang wubi ay
<vubuntor737> cai xong....luc vao mn=an hinh khoi dog cua kubuntu thi no chay duoc may kai ....... roi dung yen luon
<vubuntor737> vao ko duoc
 * _Tux_ mình dùng Windows
<_Tux_> khỏe re
<vubuntor737> ai cha dung windows
<vubuntor737> noi' thua'
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-11
<vubuntor550> co ai cho minh hoi dc ko a ?
<vubuntor550> coai ko ?
<vubuntor550> ko co ai het ha
<nobawk> đi ngủ hết rồi
<vubuntor550> ac
<vubuntor550> con` 1 ten sot' lai. :))
<vubuntor550> hoi cai ne
<vubuntor550> cai` driver wiless linux lam sao
<nobawk> bình thường nó tự nhận
<nobawk> nó ko tự nhận thì lên trang của hãng sản xuất mà cài
<vubuntor657> 1
<vubuntor042> Toi moi dung Ubuntu. trong luc cai dat toi go nham ten nguoi su dung nen gio toi muon thay doi lai ten dang nhap thi phai lam sao?
<vubuntor889> co ban nao o day ko?
<vubuntor889> cho minh hoi xem ban ubuntu minh cai la 32 hay 64 bit nhu nao nhi
<CoconutCrab> uname -a
<CoconutCrab> gõ cái đấy trong terminal
<vubuntor889> UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux la 32bit dung ko nhi?
<famihug> có bác nào dùng Glade làm GUI ko cho em hỏi tí
<vubuntor889> sao minh vao trang adobe no cu bat minh down ban flashplayer 64bit nhi?
<famihug> :q
<vubuntor811> minh` k the~ giam so sang man` hinh` cho may acer 5742 ai giup minh` vs
<vubuntor729> System > Preferences >Power Manager
<vubuntor729> chọn mức độ sáng rồi chọn Make Default
<vubuntor811> van~ k dc ban oi
<vubuntor811> minh` lam tat ca~ moi cach co the~ rồi
<vubuntor811> nhưng vẩn sáng 100%
<vubuntor811> ban ngày k sao ban đêm nhức mắt quá chịu hem nổi
<vubuntor729> không chỉnh như trên được à
<vubuntor811> k có cách nào đc hết ak bạn
<vubuntor811> nên mới lên đây hỏi mà
<vubuntor729> http://disjunkt.com/xbrightness/
<vubuntor729> =>
<vubuntor729> thá»­ coi
<bksupybot> Title: xbrightness (at disjunkt.com)
<vubuntor811> minh k chạy đc bạn ơi
<vubuntor729> không chạy được cái gì?
<vubuntor729> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-your-laptops-brightness-function-keys-operating-properly-in-hardy.html
<bksupybot> Title: Fix your laptops brightness function keys operating properly in Hardy | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<vubuntor729> thử nốt cái này nữa xem
 * vubuntor729 đi tắm
<vubuntor512> helep me
<vubuntor446> chào
<vubuntor446> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor056> e mới xài ubuntu
<vubuntor056> cho e hoi cách cài dat chi tiet
<lmq2401> !wiki
<ubot2> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<lmq2401> .g wiki ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> lmq2401: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu Ubuntu-VN – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor056> hiện tại unbuntu của e hok vao wirless dc
<vubuntor056> cac pro chi gium
<vubuntor056> dang xai unbuntu 10:10
<quynguyen> em mới update ubuntu 11,04 giờ cứ tí xíu là nó tự động log out
<lmq2401> update nó đi
<quynguyen> máy Aspire 4733Z
<quynguyen> mới update xong bị
<quynguyen> trước giờ không bị
<lmq2401> update những thứ mới nhất xem
<quynguyen> e google thấy cũng nhiều người bị
<quynguyen> nhưng không thấy cách giải quyết đâu hết
<quynguyen> Your system is up-to-date
<vubuntor425> khi cai ubuntu co mat giu lieu o o khac o cai win khong
<vubuntor425> khi cai ubuntu co mat giu lieu o o khac o cai win khong
<vubuntor425> vidu em co 3 o la c,d,e. Em cai ubun tu o o c thi du lieu o o d, e co con khong
<vubuntor425> vidu em co 3 o la c,d,e. Em cai ubun tu o o c thi du lieu o o d, e co con khong
<vubuntor425> vidu em co 3 o la c,d,e. Em cai ubun tu o o c thi du lieu o o d, e co con khong
<nobawk> còn
<nobawk> nếu như ko làm gì đó xoá nó
<Kill> hé lu m?i ngu?i
<Kill> :D
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor425: F*ck YOU !!!
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<_Tux_> nobawk: kick thằng kia ra đi
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> vidu em co 3 o la c,d,e. Em cai ubun tu o o c thi du lieu o o d, e co con khong
<vubuntor425> vidu em co 3 o la c,d,e. Em cai ubun tu o o c thi du lieu o o d, e co con khong
<vubuntor425> vidu em co 3 o la c,d,e. Em cai ubun tu o o c thi du lieu o o d, e co con khong
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> vidu em co 3 o la c,d,e. Em cai ubun tu o o c thi du lieu o o d, e co con khong
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<_Tux_> fsck
<vubuntor425> o ubuntu co cai duoc office2003 khong anh
<_Tux_> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: có OP không
<_Tux_> kick cái thằng vubuntor425 ra đi
<_Tux_> nó đang spam phá channel này
<Codai2810> vubuntor425: ko, về windows mà cài
<vubuntor425> cai dit con me may
<vubuntor425> cai dit con me may
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<_Tux_> kid___: lolz
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> 3
<kid___> nhìn phản cảm quá
<kid___> cho nó lên
 * Codai2810 muốn chửi theo thằng kia
<kid___> :/
<Codai2810>   
<Codai2810>   
<Codai2810>   
 * kid___ xoa xoa Codai2810 
<kid___> hít vào thở ra
<kid___> hít vào thở ra
<kid___> :D
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> còn cần thi hành ko?
<Codai2810> nobawk: lúc cần thi hành thì ko thấy mặt đâu
<Codai2810> nobawk: cho em OP em quản cho :-<
<nobawk> ko ko
<nobawk> ko nên cho OP cho các bạn manh động như Codai2810 :P
<_Tux_> nobawk: khéo đến ChanServ cũng bị Codai2810 kick ấy chứ =))
 * Codai2810 ko đc gấu bố vĩ dại tin tưởng :-<
<vubuntor863> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=15975&p=137411#p137411 <~~~ minh da post van de nay o dien dan mong cac pro giai quyet giup(sorry chua kip cai unikey)
<bksupybot> Title: Sau khi cài xong Ubuntu 11 bị thiếu mất một partion - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor431> xin chào mọi người. Tôi muốn đánh cờ tướng online trên trang clubxiangqi.com mà không cách nào cài được plugin java. mong mọi người giúp đỡ
<vubuntor863> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-462121.html <~~~~ vubuntor413 tham khao tai day ban
<bksupybot> Title: How to Install Java Bin file? [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<DOTHANHTAM> chào mọi người
<_Tux_> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<DOTHANHTAM> mọi người ở đây chắc đều dùng ubuntu cả phải ko?
<_Tux_> DOTHANHTAM: không, mình dùng Windows
<nobawk> sao mạng chậm thế này :(
<DOTHANHTAM> vào đây mà sao k thấy mọi người nói gì nhỉ?
<DOTHANHTAM> :(
<_Tux_> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<DOTHANHTAM> hix
<DOTHANHTAM> có ai bít room chat nào k?
<Codai2810> DOTHANHTAM: về cái gì?
<DOTHANHTAM> về cntt + tán gái ấy
<DOTHANHTAM> :)
<_Tux_> DOTHANHTAM: đây
<_Tux_> chỗ này chỉ bàn về ubuntu
<_Tux_> #vnluser
<_Tux_> toàn bàn về gái
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> Codai2810: <- năng nổ nhất này
<_Tux_> leader team soi gái
#ubuntu-vn 2011-06-12
<vubuntor459> may anh cho em hoi la khi em cai ubuntu tu dia thi bi loi cd gi do, roi sau khi restart lai may thi lai bi loi grub: not found, the  thi lam cach nao de khac phuc?
<kid__> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> mà nói chung
<kid__> lỗi thì cài lại  là xong:)
<vubuntor584> Làm thế nào để chat được trên Ubun tu, các bạn giúp với???
<Codai2810> vubuntor584: cài pidgin, hoặc empathy, xchat
<Codai2810> !pidgin
<ubot2> Pidgin là một trình chat nhiều dịch vụ (Multi Protocols Instant Messages) hay nhất trên Linux. Nó có thể dùng để chat Yahoo, G!Talk, MSN, ICQ, AIM, IRC. Đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=552
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn sử dụng Pidgin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor492> Cho mình hỏi là nếu mình làm 1 website có sử dụng joomla,sau đó mình bán cho người khác là hoàn toàn sai trái đúng ko?vì joomla = mã mở => miễn phí
<lmq2401> còn tùy vào giấy phép
<vubuntor492> vậy ở VN ai là người sử  quản lý cái này
<lmq2401> http://forums.congdongcviet.com/showthread.php?t=3032
<vubuntor492> mình mới vào cty,trước công ty có nhờ 1 công ty khác làm website,họ bê gần như y nguyên bản tenli 2,3 gì đó của joomla art rồi bán laị cho phía bên mình với giá là 47tr
<lmq2401> xem thử trường hợp của chương trình này đi
<lmq2401> http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedega
<bksupybot> Title: Cedega – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor492> sao lại có những người mặt dày thế nhỉ,bê thành quả của người khác.chia module báo giá rồi làm như đó là sản phẩm mình làm ra
<vubuntor492> cảm ơn bạn Imq2401 rất nhiều
<vubuntor722> help me
<vubuntor722> giup do voi
<Codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor965> minh su dung ubuntu 11.04  dang bi loi
<vubuntor965> ko the nhan chuot phai len desktop dc
<vubuntor965> nhung chuot phai len cua so nao do thi van ok
<vubuntor965> vay la bi sao cac ban nhi
<Codai2810> .g right-click desktop ubuntu 11.04
<bkphenny> Codai2810: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<Codai2810> vubuntor965: mình chưa gặp lỗi như bạn bao giờ :P
<vubuntor965> ac
<vubuntor965> :-SS
<vubuntor965> voi lai minh chay virtual box
<Codai2810> kid__: ping ping, ra support kìa :)
 * Codai2810 gà con, núp
<vubuntor965> nhung an ctrl thi con tro ra nhung cai vong tron gi do
<vubuntor965> mau xam
<vubuntor965> ket cuc la ko the chuyen doi chuot giua may  ao va ubuntu dc
<hellonearth8X> có ai dùng Kopete giúp mình connect qua proxy với được ko
<vubuntor965> ban nao biet thi giup minh voi
<hellonearth8X> ban nao biet thi giup minh voi ? :D
<vubuntor722> mình cài song song Win7 với Ubuntu 10.04, giờ tháo ubuntu ra khởi động lại thì bị lỗi "No such partition"? mình đã vào Hirent và xóa đi phân vùng cài Ubuntu rồi nhưng vẫn ko khắc phục được. Mong được giúp đỡ!!!
<nobawk> nhét đĩa win vào fix bootloader
<vubuntor722> đã khắc phục dc. Cám ơn bạn. xin chia sẽ chút ít, sau khi xóa phân vùng Ubuntu từ hirent boot nhưng vẫn còn file "grub", phải vào DOS trong hirent và gõ "fdisk / mbr". Sau đó mới nhét đĩa Win vô sửa lỗi
<vubuntor965> ko ai giup dc minh a
<vubuntor965> :((
<vubuntor705> hello
<_Tux_> !hello
<ubot2> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org.)
<vubuntor705> xin các bác pro
<vubuntor705> chỉ giúp em
<vubuntor705> em thử add thêm các kho phân mềm
<vubuntor705> không biết sao bây giờ vô TRung tâm phần mềm có chạy hoài ma không hiện ra list phần mềm nữa
<vubuntor705> làm sao đâu
<sowngold> >4
<sowngold> dung cai nay nhu the nao nhi
<hellonearth> ai biết giúp mình chat kopete qua proxy với ? mình thay đổi proxy mãi mà vẫn không connect kopete được
<kid__> .g kopete proxy
<bkphenny> kid__: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=56229
<bksupybot> Title: Kopete Through Proxy KDE Community Forums (at forum.kde.org)
<Codai2810> kaka
<Codai2810> keke
<vubuntor139> co ai ko minh hoi ti ne
<vubuntor139> @@
<hellonearth8X> chi vậy ?
<hellonearth8X> hỏi thử xem có biết ko
<vubuntor139> minh hoi
<vubuntor139> cai` cai' driver cho may' linux kenel 6.2
<vubuntor139> card mang. intel centrino n 6200 ng
<vubuntor139> driver tim o dau
<hellonearth8X> bạn dùng distro nào vậy ?
<vubuntor139> distro la gi ha ban @@
<vubuntor139> lam sao coi dc distro nao ?
<vubuntor139> minh dang tap xai linux ma muon vao mang bang wiless
<hellonearth8X> distro là cái kiểu như Ubuntu , OpenSuse , Fedora  ... ý
<vubuntor139> kernel 6.2 ko phai 1 distro ha ban ?
<vubuntor139> the lao sao biet dc no distro nao ?
<hellonearth8X> kernel la nhan thui
<BeHocCode> vubuntor139: máy của bạn? và bạn tự cài?
<vubuntor139> minh down ve va cai = live cd
<sowngold> bajn down o dau
<sowngold> gui cai link di
<vubuntor139> day thi phai
<vubuntor139> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<bksupybot> Title: BackTrack Linux - Penetration Testing Distribution (at www.backtrack-linux.org)
<vubuntor139> vay la no distro backtrack ha ban ?
<vubuntor139> ???
<sowngold> dung the
<vubuntor139> thay ca ah @@
<vubuntor139> the minh cai` driver sao ban ?
<sowngold> ban ko nen dung cai nay
<sowngold> noi that do
<BeHocCode> .g backtrack 5 driver
<bkphenny> BeHocCode: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackTrack
<bksupybot> Title: BackTrack - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor139> sao vay ban ?
<vubuntor139> no' cu~ roi ah ?
<sowngold> ko
<sowngold> ma no dung de kiem tra lo hong an ninh thoi
<vubuntor139> the minh nen dung ban? distro nao la tot nhat'
<sowngold> di nhien ubuntu
<BeHocCode> .g các distro linux
<bkphenny> BeHocCode: http://vietbao.vn/Vi-tinh-Vien-thong/Tao-mot-Linux-distro-de-nhu-choi-tro-ghep-hinh/40004097/217/
<bksupybot> Title: Tạo một Linux distro dễ như chơi trò ghép hình (at vietbao.vn)
<BeHocCode> sac
<vubuntor139> :D
<vubuntor139> sao sax
<vubuntor139> the nhung ma tom lai
<vubuntor139> minh van phai kiem cai driver cho backtrack
<vubuntor139> vi minh ko down = 3g dc
<vubuntor139> nha minh xai wiless nen cai` distro khac cung phai down lai @@
<sowngold> oai, ban o dau... toi se gui cho ban 1 dia ubuntu....
<vubuntor139> ban gui cd cho minh luon ah ?
<vubuntor139> that ko ?
<hellonearth> suong the ? duoc nhan dia ubuntu
<sowngold> that...
<sowngold> di nhien toi da down ve may
<vubuntor139> that ko troi` @@
<sowngold> file iso
<sowngold> toi se burn cho ban 1 dia
<vubuntor139> the gui sao ?
<sowngold> gui qua duogn bua dien
<vubuntor139> ah
<sowngold> truoc ubuntu co ho tro chinh sach gui qua duong bua dien tu mi
<sowngold> xong tu ban 10.10 tro di thi ko con chinh sach do nua
<vubuntor139> 911 quoc lo 1A  phuong An Lac quan. binh` tan, tphcm
<sowngold> ok,
<vubuntor139> khi nao ban gui toi ?
<sowngold> cai do toi ko chac, trua mai toi di gui chuyen phat nhanh cho ban
<sowngold> co le tam 5,6 ngay se co ...
<vubuntor139> vang
<vubuntor139> cam on ban
<sowngold> ban biet do, toi o ha noi
<CoconutCrab> ^ từ Anh nha
<BeHocCode> sowngold: ở xa vậy có thể nhờ ai ở tphcm cho tiện
<sowngold> uhm, neu co ai o tp hcm giup duoc thi may qua
<sowngold> vi toi o ha noi
<CoconutCrab> lên forum ấy
<CoconutCrab> trong miền Nam còn đông hơn ngoài này
<sowngold> toi cung ko chac lam, vi ubuntu duoc su dung khap viet nam ma....
<BeHocCode> burn đĩa cũng ko phức tạp lắm mà :)
<sowngold> tren dien dan forum.ubuntu-vn.org cung thay nhieu ban o hcm
<sowngold> burn kha de... chi quan trong ban cho toi cai cau hinh
<sowngold> xem co the cai duoc ubuntu 11.04 ko. vi toi co 10.04, 10.10 va 11.04 32bit thoi
<vubuntor139> cpu core i3
<vubuntor139> ram 4gb
<vubuntor139> card do hoa anti readon hd 5650
<sowngold> okie, thua suc chay...
<sowngold> :-D
<vubuntor139> oh
<vubuntor139> cam on nhieu
<sowngold> toi se gui som nhat cho ban....
<BeHocCode> máy xịn nhỉ
<vubuntor139> oh cam on
<hellonearth> cau hinh gan giong may minh
<hellonearth> :))
<hellonearth> khac moi card do hoa
 * BeHocCode cũng thế
<vubuntor560> xxxxxxxxxxxxx
<xcode> vubuntor139: cần cd à
<xcode> ?
<vubuntor667> có ai online đó ko?
<vubuntor667> muốn đánh cờ tướng mà không cài được java
<BeHocCode> vubuntor667: lên zing
<vubuntor667> ai đó chỉ giùm cách cài java với đi
<vubuntor667> vào trang chủ sun java tải về rồi mà cũng pó tay
<_Tux_> vubuntor667: vào Ubuntu Software Center
<_Tux_> tìm java
<_Tux_> rồi cài
<vubuntor667> câu lệnh để cài đặt như thế nào?
<_Tux_> vubuntor667: dùng chuột mà làm
<_Tux_> lolz
<vubuntor667> đã dùng snap gói cài đặt rồi chịu
<vubuntor667> cái firefox 5.0 này mới quá hay sao
<vubuntor667> mới dùng nên hơi điên
<vubuntor667> chắc format qua xp lun
<_Tux_> vubuntor667: vậy thì vô đây hỏi lam gì
 * _Tux_ tốn công lol
<vubuntor667> ongame cũng ko hoạt động
<vubuntor667> IB tab gì đó ko tương thích fox5.0
<_Tux_> vubuntor667: rồi rồi
<_Tux_> không cần nói nhiều
<vubuntor667> cái Ndivia dùng một lúc hình ảnh lại nhòe ko biết tại sao? phải kd lại mới dc
<vubuntor667> chán quá mai lại qua XP cho lành
<sowngold> _Tux co ve kho tinh nhi
 * _Tux_ già rồi nó thế
<_Tux_> sowngold: Tự kỉ lâu ngày
<_Tux_> nên nó vậy :))
<sowngold> hì
<sowngold> thiếu vitamin R hay sao
<sowngold> rượu
<sowngold> :-D
<sowngold> các em sợ quá chạy mất sạch
<_Tux_> sowngold: mới uống chưa nay mờ
<_Tux_> =))
<sowngold> con gái uống bia ko tốt lắm ...
<_Tux_> sowngold: toàn uống với zai thôi
<_Tux_> hôm nay ngoại lệ
<_Tux_> nên uống không hết độ
<sowngold> oài, bì gài bẫy hờ hờ
<sowngold> vu vơ phán bừa.... ai dè ...
<sowngold> thôi, đi ngủ đã...
<sowngold> g9
<vubuntor617> có bác nào trên mạng ko?
<vubuntor617> mới cài dc ubuntu nên lọ mọ cả đêm
<vubuntor617> copy cái font Lào về mà không biết cài vào như thế nào?
<Lokiheero> à à
<Lokiheero> hình như copy vào ~/.fonts
<Lokiheero> hoặc copy vào /usr/share/fonts/
<vubuntor617> minh dang cai nautilus
<vubuntor617> de xem xem da
<vubuntor617> ubuntu lung tung qua
<Lokiheero> vubuntor617: nà https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<bksupybot> Title: Fonts - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Lokiheero> copy vào đó rồi chạy lệnh này : sudo fc-cache -f -v
<Lokiheero> thế là xong
<vubuntor617> mình đang sống tại Lào và đang cài font copy từ XP qua
<vubuntor617> có vẻ tiến triển hơn rồi
<lmq2401> http://laoubuntu.com/forum/index.php?topic=137.0
<bksupybot> Title: How do i add lao font on ubuntu (at laoubuntu.com)
<vubuntor617> thanhk
<vubuntor617> i cant speak english
<vubuntor617> chạc mâ vietnam
 * lmq2401 can't speak English too
<vubuntor617> ak
<lmq2401> thực ra là biết nói mấy câu như Hello và Bye!
<vubuntor617> khop chay
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-04
<N4zM> dùng Unity 2D sẽ tốn khoảng bao nhiêu mb RAM lúc chạy nền nhỉ?
<N4zM> buổi trưa chắc mọi người ngủ hết rồi :D thôi lúc khác hỏi vậy :)
<n0bawk> ram nhiều thì chạy bừa đi
<n0bawk> riêng mình thì mình ko quen với unity nên toàn dùng đồ ngon, bổ, rẻ
<N4zM> RAM có 512, đang chạy LXDE mà thấy thích cái thanh trên cùng của unity nên thèm thôi :)
<n0bawk> N4zM: ram 512 thì nên quên cái unity đi
<n0bawk> N4zM: cái đó cũng chẳng có gì
<n0bawk> đang mở 1 cửa sổ nhỏ nhỏ
<n0bawk> mà lại phải di lên tận trên cùng để vào cái menu
<n0bawk> tự thấy bất tiện hơn :3
<N4zM> Hi, cảm ơn bạn nhé :D
<n0bawk> cứ xài lxde ngon, bổ, rẻ
<vubuntor403> cho em hoi lam sao de xoa sach windows roi cai ubuntu vay cac a
<Stanley001> vubuntor403: để làm gì thế bạn? muốn xóa window mà còn hỏi câu này thì hơi bị mệt à
<vubuntor403> em ko muon dung windows nua nang may qua may em cu roi nen phan cung no ko tot, va muon duoc dung thu
<Stanley001> vubuntor403: bạn cài ubuntu lần nào chưa?
<vubuntor403> em chua anh a
<luffy|sunshine> :))
<luffy|sunshine> thế mà liều nhỉ?
<Stanley001> @@
<luffy|sunshine> có khi phải cài lại win sớm
<Stanley001> thôi, bạn đọc cái link sau, và chừa lại window đi
<Stanley001> !bbg
<ubot2`> Factoid 'bbg' not found
<Stanley001> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<luffy|sunshine> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor403> hong may ko sao ma :D ko dam lam lieu 1 lan thi sao biet, vay em moi hoi :D
<luffy|sunshine> thì cứ cài dual boot đi
<luffy|sunshine> mà thôi
<luffy|sunshine> đọc cái link trước đi kìa
<luffy|sunshine> muốn xóa windows thì chỉ việc xài mấy cái tool partion manager trong đĩa Hiren Boot là đx
<Stanley001> luffy|sunshine: sn lại đùa rồi :))
<luffy|sunshine> ờ thì bỏ cái liveCD của Ubuntu vô
<luffy|sunshine> xagi Gparted
<luffy|sunshine> :))
<Stanley001> :))
<vubuntor403> em dang doc roi, cam on cac anh nhe
<luffy|sunshine> cứ từ từ đọc
<luffy|sunshine> :))
<vubuntor151> Xin chào! Mình có rắc rối muốn hỏi các ban. Mình mới ghost lại win7 thì bị mất menu khởi động của ubuntu 12.04 và win8. có cách nào lấy lại không?
<n0bawk> có
<n0bawk> !grub2 | vubuntor151
<ubot2`> vubuntor151: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<supybot_zombie> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor151> nhưng bây giờ chỉ vào được win7 thì sử dụng như thế nào a?
<favadi> vubuntor151: bạn đã đọc hết bài hướng dẫn chưa?
<vubuntor151> À vâng. Xin lỗi các bạn. Chưa đọc kĩ. Hì hì.
<n0bawk> vubuntor151: đọc phần khôi phục grub trông link ở trên
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor151
<ubot2`> vubuntor151: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> có gì chưa hiểu thì xem thêm cái này
 * favadi vặn mỏ n0bawk
<vubuntor069> Xin loi. Vua nay minh lam theo bai viet tren trang http://lebinh234.wordpress.com/
<supybot_zombie> Title: LEBINH234 | HỌC, HỌC NỮA, HỌC MÃI (at lebinh234.wordpress.com)
<vubuntor069> Lấy lại menu boot bằng live usb
<vubuntor069> den buoc cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf thi no bao custom@custom:~$ sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf cp: không thể lấy trạng thái (stat) về «/etc/resolv.conf»: Không có tập tin hoặc thư mục như vậy
<vubuntor069> vay phai lam sao
<vubuntor069> Co bac nao khong a?
<vubuntor531> Độ phân giải máy của em ko chỉnh dc 1152*864 dc, mong anh giúp đỡ, card màn hình Intel G31, thanks
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor531: thay màn hình =))
<heroandtn3> hỗ trợ thế mà cũng đòi hỗ trợ
<heroandtn3> kêu gọi dùng Linux/Ubuntu rồi hỗ trợ thì lại thế này
<vubuntor531> hì, có cách chỉnh dùng xrandr http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=18297 mà, nhưng em ko biết chỉnh
<supybot_zombie> Title: Thủ thuật xrandr-chỉnh sửa lại độ phân giải - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> heroandtn3: hơ
<vubuntor531> dạ
<vubuntor531> vì câu lệnh trong đó là độ phân giải khác, em ko thay lại = 1152*864 dc
<Tux|Ubuntu> heroandtn3: ai khuyến khích người ta dùng linux mình không biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình không khuyến khích
<heroandtn3> cứ cho là như vậy đi
<heroandtn3> nhưng đây là kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của Ubuntu-VN
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì làm sao ?
<vubuntor464> giup to cai KMPlayer tren backtrack voi. hu hu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor464: vãi
<Tux|Ubuntu> sn mà sao lại khổ thế kia :))
<luffy|sunshine> sn là gí á Tux :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> luffy|sunshine: thủa bình sinh bình rất chi là phục mấy bạn sn xài *Bách Trách*
<Tux|Ubuntu> cơ mà thấy bạn ấy đã vào #ubuntu-vn thì chớ lại hỏi cài *KMPlayer* (như phần mềm bên Windows á) thì mình sợ quá
<Tux|Ubuntu> nãy h chỉ chui vào xó ngồi run thôi nè
<luffy|sunshine> :))
<luffy|sunshine> nhiều bạn mới xài Linux mà ko hiểu tại sao lại chọn *Bách Trách * *để cài* nhỉ?
<luffy|sunshine> chắc *nghe* Bách Trách cài vô là hách được :))
<vubuntor464> NB ma
<vubuntor464> cung muon thu cac he dieu hanh xem sao
<vubuntor464> UBT co kho phan mem nen cai de
<Tux|Ubuntu> Cũng muốn thử Win8 xem nó thế nào
<vubuntor464> con BT thi mo kho qua
<vubuntor464> :|
<vubuntor464> win 8 loi nhieu lam
<vubuntor464> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor464: tưởng backtrack ubuntu-based ?
<vubuntor464> cung la nhan linux ma
<vubuntor464> cu hoi xem bac nao co kinh nghiem thi chi giao
<vubuntor464> dinh chuyen sang dung ma nguon mo luon nen cai day du chut
<vubuntor464> :D
<vubuntor464> cai MAC vao thay no chay ko on dinh sang UBT, thay UBT giai tri thoi, ko hack dc nen cai tiep BT
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngồi trong góc cười tủm tỉm
<vubuntor464> :D
 * luffy|sunshine tát Tux :))
<vubuntor464> NB ma
<vubuntor464> mong moi ng chi giup
<luffy|sunshine> nb mà hách hiếc chi
<luffy|sunshine> biết mỗi hách liên xô
<vubuntor464> thi dang hoc ma
<vubuntor464> can cong cu
<vubuntor464> thay BT no cung dep dep nen dinh chuyen qua sai luon
<vubuntor464> :D
<vubuntor464> eo...
<luffy|sunshine> biết BT là cái gì ko bồ
<vubuntor464> hack tren win thi cung kha kha roi, muon qua linux thu xem
<vubuntor464> cong cu de test bao mat
<vubuntor464> co qua ga trong the gioi ma nguon mo
<vubuntor464> :D
<vubuntor464> nen moi qua day mong moi nguoi chi day
<vubuntor464> :)
 * Tux|Ubuntu nhấp ngụm chè
<vubuntor464> ma minh hoi cach cai KMPlayer chu co hoi hack dau ma cac bac.... the
<vubuntor464> :)
<vubuntor464> cu dung BT la hacker a?? =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> KMPlayer =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<vubuntor464> ??
<vubuntor464> bac nay tuong ban exe a?
<vubuntor464> :))
<vubuntor464> co ban cho linux day
<Tux|Ubuntu> ;))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor464: tắt máy học bài đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> hack với chả hủng
<vubuntor464> ;))
<vubuntor464> thi dang hoc day
<vubuntor464> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor464: đi sai hướng rồi đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> đừng tự huyễn hoặc mình bằng mấy cái danh hacker vớ vẩn
<vubuntor565> giúp em chỉnh độ phân giải 1152*864 với, Ubuntu ko cho, card G31 intel
<Stanley00> vubuntor565: bạn vui lòng search diễn đàn với từ khóa chỉnh độ phân giải nha
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-05
<vubuntor565> mình ko làm dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor565: ở bước nào, theo hướng dẫn nào
<vubuntor565> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=18297 ví dụ của nó là 1360 768 mà mình là 1152*864
<supybot_zombie> Title: Thủ thuật xrandr-chỉnh sửa lại độ phân giải - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> và... làm được với 1360*768 thì không làm được với 1152*864 à?
<vubuntor565> k biết thay thế nào, thay các số` 1360 thành 1152 và 768 thành 864 trong các câu lệnh thì ko dc, vẫn ra dạng 1360*768
<Stanley00> Card intel thì mình nghĩ không phải khổ đến thế đâu, bạn xem lại mấy cái cổng cắm thử đi
<vubuntor565> ko, mình đã dùng lệnh kiểm tra, nó nhận dc card này, nhưng ko hiều sao nó bảo là unknow màn hình
<Stanley00> à, có sn Tux|Ubuntu vào rồi, bạn hỏi sn ấy đi
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: vubuntor565> giúp em chỉnh độ phân giải 1152*864 với, Ubuntu ko cho, card G31 intel
<Stanley00> sn giúp nhá
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> trước chỉnh Xorg.conf
<Tux|Ubuntu> giờ chả biết còn chỉnh được không nhưng cũng cứ làm thử đã rồi tính tiếp
<vubuntor565> em ko chỉnh theo tài liệu hướng dẫn dc
<vubuntor565> ai rảnh teamview cho em nhé
<Tux|Ubuntu> lười thì mình chịu
<Tux|Ubuntu> hướng dẫn viết như vậy rồi mà còn
<vubuntor565> ?
<vubuntor565> chỉnh xorg.conf
<vubuntor565> terminal nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor565> sau khi chạy lệnh Xorg -configure nó ra Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock 	and start again.   Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support  	 at http://wiki.x.org  for help.    ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<supybot_zombie> Title: X.Org Wiki - Home (at wiki.x.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor565: bạn không đọc kĩ hướng dẫn !!!
<vubuntor565> uk, để mình đọc kĩ lại, thanks
<vubuntor565> uhm, có lẽ mình đã chình dc = xrandr thồi, xin chân thành cảm ơn các bạn trong forum ubuntu-vn.org, chúc các bạn 1 ngảy lảm việc vui vẻ
<vubuntor741> how to fix erro "waiting for pid for 20493 to die" when restarting dns
<C4NoC>  chờ
<vubuntor457> aloo mấy anh cho em hỏi
<vubuntor457> em cài ubuntu trc, giờ em mới cài win 8. em muốn chọn ubuntu làm boot mặc định thì phải làm sao ạ
<vubuntor060> co ai ko, cho minh hoi cach repair boot loader voi??
<favadi> !grub
<ubot2`> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<favadi> !grub2
<supybot_zombie> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<supybot_zombie> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<favadi> vubuntor060: bạn xem bài này chưa?
<vubuntor060> chay cai nay thi co the repair boot ha ban, minh ko biet ve may vu nay, gio may gap minh ko biet phai lam sao...
<vubuntor060> de minh lam thu
<vubuntor060> cac ban cho minh hoi vu nay, gio may minh co 2 o cung, moi o co 2 hdh(ubuntu va xp). Nhung gio chi co  2 hdh  xp trong phan lua chon
<vubuntor060> minh phai lam sao de xuat hien 2 cai ubuntu day???
<vubuntor060> ko ai chi minh sao T_T
<vubuntor235> các bạn hỗ trợ gium mình cách chạy song song 1 hdh ubuntu với 2 hdh win xp dc ko?
<vubuntor235> máy mình có 2 hdd
<vubuntor235> cài xong win xp thì nó chỉ cho chọn 2 cái xp thui, ko cho vào ubuntu nữa
<vubuntor235> please help me, thnks!
<favadi> !wiki
<ubot2`> Factoid 'wiki' not found
<vubuntor740> co phim nao thay cho ESC trong vim khong vay moi nguoi, ngon ut minh ngan qua ^^
<vubuntor402> aloo cho em hỏi làm sao để xóa 1 file trong system
<chungbd> vubuntor402: bạn muốn xóa file nào?
<chungbd> tại sao phải xóa file đó?
<vubuntor882> co phim nao thay cho ESC trong vim khong vay moi nguoi, ngon ut minh ngan qua ^^
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> đi kéo xương đi
<chungbd> lolz
<vubuntor882> >< :3 dau duoc dau
<vubuntor882> đang ở trong chế độ insert mà
<vubuntor882> kéo xương khả thi hơn :3 í
<vubuntor882> ^^
<C4NoC> đi kéo ngón út dài ra
<dnv2006> xin chao, chuc buoi toi vui ve!!!
<vubuntor203> chao cac ban
<vubuntor203> minh dinh chuyen qua ubuntu
<vubuntor203> may minh cau hinh thap
<vubuntor203> cac ban cho minh loi khuyen
<vubuntor203> cach cai tu usb
<vubuntor203> va chia o ntn
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor203
<ubot2`> vubuntor203: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor203> minh doc qua roi
<vubuntor203> kho hieu lam
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> khó hiểu thì hỏi ở đây
<n0bawk> rồi viết lại cái kia để người sau như bạn đọc sẽ dễ hiểu hơn
<vubuntor203> theo minh thi cac ban xay dung 1 clip nhu the se de hieu hon
<vubuntor203> minh doc va nghi ra rang chi can 2 buoc quan trong la co the dung ubuntu
<vubuntor203> thu 1 la cach phan vung o cung
<vubuntor203> thu 2 la cai
<vubuntor203> chi the thoi
<vubuntor203> con nhung phan sau thi hoi cac ban roi
<vubuntor203> minh phan vung giong nhu huong dan
<vubuntor203> o minh chi co 8GB
<vubuntor203> minh de 3GB de dung cho viec khac dinh dang la NTSF
<vubuntor203> 1GB de cho SWAp
<vubuntor203> 4GB de ext2
<vubuntor203> n0bawk
<vubuntor203> minh de hop ly ko
<vubuntor203> cho minh loi khuyen
<vubuntor535> xin chào, cho mình hỏi về ubuntu-tweak trên ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor203> may ong nay kiu qua
<vubuntor535> :d
<vubuntor203> hoi ko them noi 1 cau
<vubuntor535> chắc là tối muộn nên không ai trả lời
<vubuntor535> :d
<vubuntor535> cũng 11h rồi còn gì
<vubuntor203> the toi hoi ong duoc ko
<vubuntor535> no
<vubuntor535> mình vừa lên mà
<vubuntor203> what
<vubuntor203> ko biet moi hoi
<vubuntor535> vâng bác afterlastangel lên
<vubuntor535> :d
<afterlastangel> có chiện gì
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> núp đây
<afterlastangel> bị sốt rồi
<afterlastangel> :((
<vubuntor203> ma may cai ong nay chanhh vai
<afterlastangel> đang sảng
<afterlastangel> :-s
<vubuntor535> bác cho em hỏi cái ubuntu-tweak
<afterlastangel> giờ này ngủ
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> ubuntu-t sao
<vubuntor535> vào phần workspace
<vubuntor535> cài đặt oki hết rồi
<afterlastangel> :::^^:::
<vubuntor535> dùng cũng oki
<vubuntor203> tu than van dong la tot nhat
<afterlastangel> mình đang bị sốt đó :(( chắc giờ phải ngủ đây :((
<vubuntor535> nhưng cứ khởi động lại là các cài đặt không có hiệu lực
<afterlastangel> 38 độ rồi
<vubuntor535> :(
<vubuntor535> khổ thân
<vubuntor203> moi co 0,5
<vubuntor535> :D
<vubuntor535> khổ thôi, lại tìm kiếm vậy
<vubuntor535> nhưng mà tìm kiếm bằng từ khóa nào với cái bệnh của mình nhỉ
<vubuntor535> :D
<vubuntor535> còn mỗi mình trên này
<vubuntor535> thôi cũng quit vậy
<n0bawk> hmm
<vubuntor254> Mình cài Ubuntu 12.04 LTS lên máy Laptop Acer E1 thì ko dùng được Touchpad. Bạn nào biết cách Fix thì giúp đỡ mình với
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-06
<vubuntor439> Máy em cài 64bit sao nhận được 3,7G ram???
<vubuntor439> có ai trả lời dùm ko?
<vubuntor715> chào cả nhà
<vubuntor715> vui lòng chỉ giúp mình cài máy in 1210 trong ubuntu 10.10 nhé
<vubuntor283> alô
<vubuntor283> có ai đó k cho mình hỏi tí :(
<vubuntor283> :|
<quangteospk> oat
<vubuntor283> mình lỡ tay edit file host tùm lum giờ muốn khô phục về như cũ thi làm như nào :(
<vubuntor283> :((
<vubuntor283> có ai không :((
<quangteospk> file host nafo
<quangteospk> host.conf hay hosts
<vubuntor283> file host ý, nằm trong etc
<vubuntor304> cho minh hoi
<n0bawk> hỏi?
<vubuntor304> sao minh mo nhac thi rhythmbox hien len
<vubuntor304> roi yeu cau cai 2 cai j do
<vubuntor304> sao bam vao cai hk dc dzay
<vubuntor304> no de la yeu cau cai dat cac goi khong dang tin cay
<vubuntor304> vay la sao
<vubuntor304> sao hk trl da
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> nó báo cái gì copy nguyên văn lên đây
<vubuntor304> uhm
<vubuntor304> cho chut de chup hinh lai
<vubuntor304> thoi khoi noi lun lam bien chup
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor304
<ubot2`> vubuntor304: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> vubuntor304: mới dùng ubuntu thì đọc cái đó
<n0bawk> cài đặt cho tử tế là dùng phe phé thôi
<n0bawk> chịu khó đọc hướng dẫn
<vubuntor304> menu boot sẽ có thêm một mục cho phép bạn khởi động máy tính như là khởi động từ đĩa Live CD
<vubuntor304> cau do co nghia la sao
<vubuntor304> minh hk hieu
<n0bawk> vubuntor304: nghĩa là như bạn boot vào cd
<vubuntor304> may hk co am thanh lam sao bay gio
<luffy|sunshine> ko support vì ghét ai viết ko dấu và ngôn ngữ teen.
<vubuntor363> cho minh hoi 1 chut
<vubuntor363> phan mem download nao nhanh vay
<vubuntor363> cac ban chi cho minh voi
<n0bawk> downthemall
<vubuntor363> cai do dung cho firefox ha
<luffy|sunshine> add-on ff
<luffy|sunshine> flashget + DTA
<vubuntor148> cho minh xin cau hinh cua ubuntu 12.04 nha may ban
<vubuntor366> chào các bạn
<vubuntor366> cho mình hỏi là
<Tux|Ubuntu> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor366> sao mình đang làm việc trên ubuntu 12.4
<vubuntor366> thì nó hiện ra cái lỗi như sau
<vubuntor366> Sory, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error
<vubuntor148> cho minh xin cau hinh cua ubuntu 12.04 y may ban
<vubuntor366> If you notice further problems ...
<vubuntor366> Giga G31/ E5200/1GB Ram/ 80 GB HDD
<vubuntor366> cấu hình của mình như vậy đó
<vubuntor148> hic
<vubuntor148> hong
<vubuntor366> mình đang làm mấy file
<vubuntor148> minh mun xin cau hinh cua ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor366> chưa kịp save
<vubuntor366> nó thoát ra hết
<vubuntor366> xong rồi hiện ra cái lỗi đó
<vubuntor366> mình up hình cho các bạn xem nha
<vubuntor366> up hình thế nào vậy
<vubuntor366> mình có chụp hình lại
<vubuntor148> ai biet cau hinh cua ubuntu 12.04 cho minh xin y
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor366: nó là chương trình của thông báo lỗi của Ubuntu thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> giúp cho Canonical phát triển dễ hơn
<vubuntor148> cho xin cau hinh ubuntu 12.04 y
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor366: bạn có thể tắt nó đi bằng cách sửa enabled=1 thành enabled=0 trong /etc/default/apport
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor148: cài được hết
<Tux|Ubuntu> bỏ đĩa liveUSB vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> chạy được thì cài được
<Tux|Ubuntu> done
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor148: lần sau thì kiên nhẫn ngồi chờ
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ đừng có kiểu nhắc đi nhắc lại câu hỏi như thế, phản cảm lắm
<vubuntor148> um
<vubuntor148> tai hong thay ai tra loi tuong bi phot lo nen moi nhac lai chu bo
<vubuntor148> lam gi cang the
<Tux|Ubuntu> !sq
<ubot2`> Tham khảo cách đặt câu hỏi thông minh tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3359
<supybot_zombie> Title: Đặt một câu hỏi thông minh như thế nào ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor148> tra loi gium y
<luffy|sunshine> trả lời rồi đó
<luffy|sunshine> bỏ liveCD vô
<luffy|sunshine> chạy được thì cài được khỏi quan tâm cấu hình
<vubuntor148> hic
<vubuntor148> thi ai bit cau hinh cho gium y
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor148: nói rồi mà không chịu đọc nhỉ ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> hay lại cái bài tập nào đó yêu cầu đoạn này
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<luffy|sunshine> ccmnr
<vubuntor148> cho gium y
<luffy|sunshine> bạn có vấn đề về đọc hiểu à
<luffy|sunshine> đã bảo là bỏ LiveCD vô
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Đọc cái đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn nếu tiếp tục hỏi lại một câu như thế nữa
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì mình khuyên mọi người không support trường hợp này nữa
<vubuntor366> Tux|Ubuntu thông báo lỗi đó là lỗi j vậy bạn
<luffy|sunshine> ?
<vubuntor366> Sory, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor366: đọc lại những gì mình viết đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> cứ bắt người ta tua đi tua lại...
<vubuntor366> mình hiếu ý bạn là có thể tắt cái thông báo lỗi đó đi
<vubuntor366> nhưng mình muốn tìm hiểu xem nó là cái lỗi nào
<vubuntor366> nguyên nhân tại sao lại có lỗi đó
<vubuntor366> chứ cứ tắt thông báo lỗi đi
<vubuntor366> thì mình đâu có biết được là nó bị lỗi j
<vubuntor366> http://upanh.com/loi12.4_upanh/v/9ru09q3yckz.htm
<supybot_zombie> Title: Trang chủ - upanh.com (at upanh.com)
<vubuntor366> link mình chụp ảnh được nè
<vubuntor366> bạn vào đó xem là lỗi nào
<luffy|sunshine> bạn đọc thử xem những cái thông báo đó nó nói cái gì
<vubuntor366> mình hiểu là nó thông báo có lỗi nội bộ
<vubuntor366> nhưng lỗi nội bộ là lỗi j
<vubuntor366> nói chung chung thế làm sao mình hiểu được
<vubuntor366> ng không biết j về máy tính cũng hiểu cái dòng thông báo đó
<luffy|sunshine> ProblemType ---> Crash
<luffy|sunshine> lỗi ở ứng dụng nào
<vubuntor366> cách sửa để không bị lỗi này nữa làm thế nào vậy
<vubuntor366> không phải tắt thông báo lỗi đi nha
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor366: bật lại file đó thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> ứng dụng thì crash là thường
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn có đọc thông báo như kia cũng chả giúp được gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó dành cho nhà phát triên
<Tux|Ubuntu> không phải user
<luffy|sunshine> có chỗ send errors đó
<vubuntor366> bật lại file đó tức là thế này đúng k ?
<vubuntor366> bạn có thể tắt nó đi bằng cách sửa enabled=1 thành enabled=0 trong /etc/default/apport
<vubuntor080> alo
<vubuntor080> alo
<n0bawk> ola?
<vubuntor080> hi
<vubuntor080> tuog ko co ai
<vubuntor080> cho hoi xiu
<vubuntor080> moi cai unbu
<vubuntor080> sao no ko nhan usb
<Tux|Ubuntu> tại USB xịn
<Tux|Ubuntu> maybe :))
<vubuntor080> :))
<vubuntor080> o ko chi thiet ha
<vubuntor176> he dieu hanh ubuntu co phai choi webgame van binh thuong phai hong nhi
<n0bawk> vubuntor176: ờ
<n0bawk> đa phần là vậy :))
<vubuntor176> thanks
<vubuntor176> cho minh hoi them 1 cau nua
<vubuntor176> ubuntu co chay duoc file .exe khong vay
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> chi vậy?
<vubuntor176> tai minh chua biet
<vubuntor176> nen hoi vay thoi
<vubuntor176> may ban oi
<vubuntor176> format usb bang cach nao nhi
<C4NoC> mkfs
<C4NoC> mkfs /dev/sdxxx gì đó
<C4NoC> chỉ cho đúng cái usb
<vubuntor176> ngoai cach su dung cau lenh con cach nao nua khong
<n0bawk> sai nó tèo :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor176: dùng gparted
<vubuntor076> dịch dùm mình câu này với, mình dịch mà không sát nghĩ " replacing each string of one or more blanks by a single blank"
<C4NoC> :3
<luffy|sunshine> bài tập à
<vubuntor076> yes
<C4NoC>  tự làm nhá
<luffy|sunshine> thế thì lượn
<vubuntor076> eo
<vubuntor076> dịch đề thôi mà
<vubuntor076> ai nhờ làm đâu nè
<luffy|sunshine> đây ko phải nơi làm bài tập hộ
<vubuntor076> có làm đâuuuuuu
<vubuntor076> ah
<vubuntor076> làm bài tập là viết code chứ
<vubuntor076> đâu là cái đề thôi mà
<luffy|sunshine> câu dễ thế mà ko dịch được thì vote nghỉ học
<vubuntor076> dịch không sát chứ không phải không dịch được nè
<vubuntor076> ơ hèm, tại sao mấy người giỏi cứ khinh khỉ thế nhỉ, ai cũng phải từ gà đi lên chứ nhỉ, lên rồi nhìn người đi sau với ánh mắt.... haiz
<vubuntor076> hẽm thèm
<C4NoC> vì ko chịu học
<C4NoC> :]]
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ơ mịa
<Tux|Ubuntu> đi rồi à
 * Tux|Ubuntu đang định ném đá
<vubuntor238> may ban oi
<vubuntor238> chi minh cach cai unetbootin voi
<vubuntor238> unetbootin ppa cai lam sao
<C4NoC> down file deb về
<vubuntor238> down o dau
<C4NoC> lên trang nó mà down
<C4NoC> có hướng dẫn cài đấy
<vubuntor522> cai xong roi mo len o dau vay ban
<C4NoC> vào menu mà mở
<vubuntor522> minh bam nhu vay sudo apt-get install unetbootin co dung hong
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> cài xong rồi, còn cài lại làm gì?
<C4NoC> sudo unetbootin thôi
<vubuntor522> a dc roi
<vubuntor522> tks
<vubuntor520> whois
<vubuntor520> end
<vubuntor010> minh dang cai ubuntu
<vubuntor010> cai man hinh den
<vubuntor010> may bi dung
<vubuntor010> lam sao bay gio
<C4NoC> ai giúp dc kìa
<C4NoC> mềnh ko xài ubuntu
<vubuntor446> su dung try ubuntu tai sao khong download bang firefox duoc vay cac ban
<luffy|sunshine> try ubuntu ??
<oss> các bác cho em hỏi cách chỉnh về 16 bit màu trên U với?
<oss1> các bác cho em hỏi cách chỉnh về 16 bit màu trên U với?
<oss1> em làm theo trên gg thì ko có file xorg.conf trong máy em @@
<oss1> buzz
<vubuntor129> cac ban cho minh hoi 1 chut nha
<vubuntor129> neu nhu dang tru ubuntu tren 1 chiec usb vay minh co the format chiec usb do hay khong
<vubuntor129> neu nhu dang try ubuntu tren 1 chiec usb vay minh co the format chiec usb do hay khong
<luffy|sunshine> nói cái gì ứ hiểu
<vubuntor129> co nghia la minh boot bang usb
<luffy|sunshine> viết tiếng Việt có dấu
<luffy|sunshine> ko thì thôi
<vubuntor129> va chon "try ubuntu"
<vubuntor129> minh khong viet duoc
<luffy|sunshine> cài add-on gõ tiếng Việt trên brower
<vubuntor352> có nghĩa là mình boot bằng usb
<vubuntor352> và mình chọn tùy chọn try ubuntu
<luffy|sunshine> ừm
<luffy|sunshine> rồi sao
<vubuntor352> vay bây giờ đang try thì có thể formart usb đang dùng để try hay không
<luffy|sunshine> ko
<luffy|sunshine> đang chạy trên cái usb đó format thì lấy cái gì chạy
<vubuntor352> vậy usb đang try thì có chứa dữ liệu được không
<luffy|sunshine> làm vậy để làm gì?
<vubuntor352> mình cũng không bít là mình làm để làm j nhưng làm có được không
<vubuntor352> giống như đang chạy hệ điều hành thì dung lượng sử dụng hệ điều hành với dung lượng còn thừa chưa sử dụng
<vubuntor352> vậy phần còn thừa thì sử dụng chứa dữ liệu được không
<luffy|sunshine> vấn đề này mình ko rõ
<vubuntor352> vậy là hong được hả
<vubuntor352> ??????????
<Tux|Ubuntu> nghe "phi vào tường" vậy :))
<vubuntor352> là sao
<vubuntor352> hong được phải hong
<Tux|Ubuntu> luffy|sunshine: vụ chi đó ?
<vubuntor352> có được hay hong dzay
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor352: được cái gì ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> nói nghe coi ?
<vubuntor352> là
<vubuntor352> try ubuntu bằng usb
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì sao ?
<vubuntor352> thì có thể sử dụng dung lượng mà hệ điều hành chưa dùng đến
<vubuntor352> trên usb để chứa dữ liệu hay k
<Tux|Ubuntu> Được sao không ?
<oss1> ai chỉ em cách chỉnh thành 16 bit màu với
<vubuntor352> được à
<vubuntor352> bằng cách nào
<oss1> em đang hỏi mà @@
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor352: thì copy paste bình thường vào cái USB chứ sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả nhẽ nó đến thế lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> kho*
<n0bawk> :3
<oss1> thấy trên google chỉnh file xorg.conf , nhưng theo đường dẫn thì em ko thấy.
<Tux|Ubuntu> người ta muốn xài 24bit ếu được
<Tux|Ubuntu> nay có người muốn xài 16bit lolz
<oss1> em chơi vl mà :D
<vubuntor352> vl choi tren ubuntu dc ha ban
<oss1> @ vubtuntu352: thì đang thử đây
<vubuntor352> choi dc co j noi minh
<vubuntor352> minh choi voi
<oss1> @vubuntu 352: hiện giờ đang chơi trên máy ảo
<vubuntor352> :|
<oss1> @vubuntu352: cũng ổn nhưng ngại boot máy ảo lắm
 * Tux|Ubuntu nhấp ngụm trà
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi ngủ
<vubuntor352> ban tux oi
<vubuntor352> sao trong home folder no hk có hiện cái usb mà mình đang dùng để try ubuntu vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor352: mount | column -t
<Tux|Ubuntu> tìm cái devices của bạn :D
<vubuntor352> hk có bạn ơi
<vubuntor352> 1 cái là của ổ đĩa hệ thống
<vubuntor352> 1 cái là cái usb thứ 2 mình cắm vào
<vubuntor352> còn 1 cái là đĩa mềm
<vubuntor352> hk có cái dag try
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor352: paste lên coi nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor352> ????
<vubuntor352> paste la sao
<luffy|sunshine> mount | column -t nó ra cái gì thì copy quăng lên đây
<Tux|Ubuntu> cái lệnh kia cứ cái gì
<vubuntor352> paste hk dc
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò vào xó
<vubuntor352>  1  2  3  4  5  6  7  8  9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17  	  /cow              on  /                                            type  overlayfs              (rw) proc              on  /proc                                        type  proc                   (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) sysfs             on  /sys                                         type  sysfs                  (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) udev              on  /dev       
<vubuntor352> :d
<Tux|Ubuntu> F**k
<vubuntor352> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026802/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vô /cdrom
<Tux|Ubuntu> paste gì vô thì paste
<Tux|Ubuntu> thời nào rồi mà xài toàn FAT thế kia
<vubuntor352> fat đâu
<luffy|sunshine> vfat
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả FAT32 thì NTFS chắc
<vubuntor352> cai do usb ma`
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor352> ê
<vubuntor352> vô /cdrom chỗ nào dzay
<luffy|sunshine> mở terminal lên
<luffy|sunshine> gõ cd /cdrom
<luffy|sunshine> giờ muốn ghi cái gì thì cp vô đây
<vubuntor352> bash: cd/cdrom: No such file or directory
<luffy|sunshine> giữa cd và /cdrom có khoảng trắng
<Tux|Ubuntu> luffy|sunshine: ca này đỡ làm sao được
<Tux|Ubuntu> phải mổ thoai
<vubuntor352> bash: file:///media/B839-D848/xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso: No such file or directory
<luffy|sunshine> chán quá
 * luffy|sunshine đi coi Film thôi ^^
<vubuntor352> giup gium y
<vubuntor352> tux Æ¡i
<luffy|sunshine> chả hiểu sao ra cái mớ này " bash: file:///media/B839-D848/xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso: No such file or directory"
<Tux|Ubuntu> luffy|sunshine: chắc paste file iso vào terminal
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor352> ýe
<vubuntor352> yes
<vubuntor352> ta đã làm thế đấy
<vubuntor352> :D
<vubuntor352> chứ paste vào đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor352: vậy thì ta cố gắng tự giải quyết nhá :))
<vubuntor352> hjx
<luffy|sunshine> chắc định bỏ cái xubuntu vô cái usb để boot đc cả U lẫn Xu đây
<vubuntor352> chi gium y
<vubuntor352> please
<vubuntor352> ngoài xu còn lu ku edu nữa
<vubuntor352> :D
<luffy|sunshine> bỏ cái đó vô usb để làm gì
<luffy|sunshine> :|
<luffy|sunshine> cài mạ lên máy luôn cho rồi
<vubuntor352> Q_Q
<vubuntor352> mạ là gì ấy nhỉ
<vubuntor352> hình như từ đó chưa được học
<CoconutCrab> mạ là lúa nón
<CoconutCrab> non*
<CoconutCrab> đem gieo thóc, đợi nó lên rồi cắm lên màn hình
<vubuntor352> trời
<vubuntor352> Q_Q
<luffy|sunshine> http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%E1%BA%A1 =)))
<supybot_zombie> Title: Mạ – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor352> trời
<vubuntor352> Q_Q
<vubuntor352> ban dau can phai lam vay
<vubuntor352> này
<vubuntor352> sao cái file iso copy hk dc dzay
<CoconutCrab> h0k bik
<vubuntor352> cái nút paste nó hk có sáng lên
<vubuntor352> :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> read-only fs rồi ;))
<vubuntor352> bạn ơi
<vubuntor352> file này: "executable (application/x-executable)" làm thế nào để đọc
<vubuntor352> file dạng này: "executable (application/x-executable)" làm thế nào để đọc
<vubuntor352> trả lời giùm y sắp check out rồi
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi google xem check out là cái giề
<vubuntor352> mình check out
<vubuntor352> hjhjh
<vubuntor352> làm sao để đọc vậy
<vubuntor352> làm sao dể đọc vậy
<CoconutCrab> đọc file .exe trên windows như thế nào
<CoconutCrab> thì đọc file đó trên này như vậy
<vubuntor352> hk dc
<vubuntor352> bam vo no hien ra loi
<vubuntor352> giup gium voi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor352: chắc dính virus rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> ;p
<vubuntor352> hk co virus
<vubuntor352> nay
<vubuntor352> sao cái unetbootin cài hk dc vay
<vubuntor352> tren windows cai dc sao ubuntu cai hk dc dzay
<vubuntor352> ai chỉ cách cài giùm với
<Tux|Ubuntu> tải về
<Tux|Ubuntu> chmod +x
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi ./xxx
<vubuntor352> bấm trong terminal do ha
<vubuntor352> fai hk dzay
<vubuntor352> là sao
<vubuntor352> chỉ chi tiết đi
<vubuntor352> bấm tùm lum hk dc gì hết bạn ơi
<Tux|Ubuntu> chốt nhá
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài mịa windows cho lành
<vubuntor352> thì phải chỉ thì mai mốt mới biết chứ
<CoconutCrab> làm cái gì mà lằng nhằng hoài không xong vậy
<vubuntor352> mà mai mốt biết rồi thì sẽ hk hỏi nữa => hk làm phiền nữa
<vubuntor352> xin chỉ giùm đi
<vubuntor352> chi tiết
<CoconutCrab> -> lên diễn đàn hỏi á
<CoconutCrab> ở đây trả lòiw cho những cái 'không chi tiết' thôi
<vubuntor352> thì làm sao để cài unetbootin giúp giùm y
<vubuntor638> cho minh xin bản ubuntu cho netbook
<CoconutCrab> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<vubuntor638> nói chung là các ông giúp tôi với
<vubuntor352> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package unetbootin
<CoconutCrab> dùng bản bt là được
<vubuntor352> dzay là xong chưa
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vào cái software center tìm unetbootin rồi cài
<vubuntor638> cho minh xin bản ubuntu cho netbook
<vubuntor638> mình cài bằng USB mà ko làm đc
<vubuntor638> chảng vào được gì luôn
<CoconutCrab> tạo lại usb xem
<CoconutCrab> bản ubuntu bình thường dùng cho netbook cũng được
<vubuntor638> minh dùng unetbootin
<vubuntor638> với Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.9.0.exe
<vubuntor638> mà cũng ko được
<vubuntor638> hay tại mình chưa phân vùng
<CoconutCrab> không cần
<vubuntor638> mình mới chuyển qua linux thôi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng cái usb phải format dạng fat32
<vubuntor638> mình để Fat32 rồi
<vubuntor638> mình cài cho netbook
<CoconutCrab> vậy dùng unetbootin, chọn image file, trỏ đến cái file iso down về
<CoconutCrab> là tạo được
<vubuntor638> tạo xong chỉ cần cắm vào là được phải hông
<vubuntor638> hôm qua thì vào đc
<vubuntor638> mà hôm nay lại ko đc
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> nhớ chọn boot từ usb trong bios
<vubuntor638> cái netbook chỉ cần cắm USB là nó khởi động mà
<vubuntor638> hay la do USB nhỉ
<vubuntor638> nghi ngờ quá
<vubuntor638> Làm thế nào bây giờ
<vubuntor638> hix
<CoconutCrab> đem cái usb qua máy khác test
<vubuntor638> mà mình chạy đến 5% là dừng lại
<vubuntor638> 2 cái USB đều thế
<vubuntor638> mình định cài bản xubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor638> bạn đợi mình chút
<vubuntor638> để mình cắm USB
<vubuntor638> vào
<vubuntor638> báo lỗi mình ghi cho bạn nhé
<vubuntor638> ok hông
<vubuntor100> này
<vubuntor100> mình đang try ubuntu
<vubuntor638> what?
<vubuntor100> có cài được ứng dụng trong software center hong
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<CoconutCrab> được
<vubuntor100> sao cái unetbootin dau co dc dau
<CoconutCrab> haiz, unetbootin boot từ usb lại đòi ghi lên cái usb đó
<vubuntor100> hk
<vubuntor100> ghi len usb khac
<CoconutCrab> lên windows dùng unetbootin cũng được
<vubuntor712> báo lỗi
<vubuntor712> no init foun try passing init=bootagrg
<vubuntor712> Æ¡
<vubuntor712> cái ông hồi nãy đi đâu rồi
<vubuntor712> CoconutCrab
<vubuntor712> sao mình ko cài đc từ USB cho netbook
<vubuntor712> có ai ko
<vubuntor712> giúp mình với
<vubuntor712> sao mình ko cài đc từ USB cho netbook
<vubuntor712> chơi game hết rồi à
<vubuntor712> mà ko có ai
<vubuntor158> windows bay gio minh dau con nua dau
<vubuntor158> con cach nao de cai unetbootin nua hong
<vubuntor712> dùng Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.0.exe
<vubuntor712> đi
<vubuntor158> universal co de cai tren ubuntu hk
<vubuntor158> co de^~ cai tren try ubuntu hk
<vubuntor158> minh xai try ubuntu hk cai dc unetbootin
<vubuntor712> là chường trình tạo boot cho usb
<vubuntor158> thi bit la tao boot roi
<vubuntor712> nói chung là mình cũng ko sành
<vubuntor712> vì mới chuyển qua thôi
<vubuntor712> nên giờ cũng đang vướng lắm
<vubuntor712> mà mấy cái ông help thì đi đâu ý
<vubuntor158> minh cung moi xai day
<vubuntor712> tui đang bị lỗi mà ko boot đc usb vào cái netbook đây
<vubuntor158> e
<vubuntor158> cai universal usb installer co portable hk
<vubuntor941> co ai biet soha player khong
<n0bawk> mọi người đi ngủ rồi
<vubuntor941> va cai do co cai duoc tren ubuntu khong
<n0bawk> có gì vạn tự google hoặc mai vô nhé
<n0bawk> nếu nó hỗ trợ linux thì chắc cài đc
<vubuntor941> sao ban hong tra loi
<vubuntor941> nhung no khong ho tro co cach nao cai khong
<vubuntor941> http://phim.soha.vn/huong-dan/1/Huong-dan-cai-Soha-Player.html
<supybot_zombie> Title: Hướng dẫn cài Soha Player | phim.soha.vn (at phim.soha.vn)
<n0bawk> cái này có thể ko hỗ trợ linux rồi bạn ạ
<n0bawk> bạn thử dùng wine xem
<n0bawk> nhưng mình ko chắc là xem đc
<vubuntor941> minh co nghe noi ve wine
<vubuntor941> nhung sao minh bam wine trong
<vubuntor941> software center
<vubuntor941> thi lai hong thay nhi
<vubuntor941> ban dau roi
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install wine
<n0bawk> trước khi gõ lệnh đó thì tắt cái software center đi
<n0bawk> thôi đi ngủ
<n0bawk> có gì để mai tính
<n0bawk> 0h23' rồi
<n0bawk> bibi
<vubuntor941> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package wine
<vubuntor941> no hien len nhu vay
<vubuntor941> la xong roi ha
<vubuntor941> sao minh  bam start roi bam wine ma hong thay vay ta
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-07
<vubuntor110> minh vua cai xong xubuntu 11.04 cho netbook
<vubuntor110> xem video lai bi giat nhi
<vubuntor110> xem online
<vubuntor110> ko co ai a
<quangteospk> ?
<vubuntor110> giup minh v oi
<vubuntor110> xem online thi bi giat
<vubuntor110> may minh ko co card
<quangteospk> cài flash chưa
<vubuntor110> flash may vay
<quangteospk> vô software center search
<quangteospk> rồi cài vô
<vubuntor110> cai roi ma ban
<vubuntor110> pugin adobe flash ma
<vubuntor110> nhu the la bi sao nhi
<vubuntor110> may cai xunbuntu 11.04
<vubuntor110> latop ace asp one ZG5
 * Tux|Ubuntu thấy đại sn vào #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor623> dùng phần mềm trên windows dạng .exe chạy trên wine có vi phạm bản quyền ko nhỉ?
<n0bawk> hàng lậu thì có
<vubuntor623> tức là soft bình thường (vd phần mềm free) vẫn có quyền chạy
<vubuntor623> đúng ko ạ
<n0bawk> thôi chạy bừa đi
<n0bawk> bao h CA bắt
<n0bawk> thì nộp phạt thế là xong :))
<n0bawk> hỏi chi cho khổ
<vubuntor623> hì, nếu thế thì em qua U làm gì
<vubuntor623> em ko bao giờ dùng crack
<n0bawk> qua u rồi dùng wine làm gì?
<vubuntor623> chạy soft học english
<vubuntor623> anh biết soft nào học english trên U ko
<n0bawk> lên trang bbc mà học
<vubuntor623> h
<vubuntor623> thanks nhiều
<vubuntor355> xin hỏi cách cài Eeebuntu
<vubuntor355> cài cho netbook
<vubuntor355> chỉ cài bằng USB
<C4NoC> unetbootin
<C4NoC> down về mà cài vào usb
<vubuntor355> cũng đc à bạn
<vubuntor355> có cần chia lại phân vùng ko
<C4NoC> chia phân vùng gì?
<C4NoC> trên hdd à
<vubuntor355> Eeebuntu bản này mới quá
<vubuntor355> không biết dùng có như ubuntu ko
<vubuntor355> vì cơ bản là latop cấu hình yếu
<vubuntor355> ổ cứng SSD
<vubuntor355> nên chỉ dùng được linux thôi
<C4NoC> vubuntor355: cứ xài thử đi
<C4NoC> ko thích thì đổi cái khác
<C4NoC> cài cái gì lên mà chả dc
<vubuntor355> có bác nào có bản custom ko?
<vubuntor355> đã có đủ cho công việc văn phòng
<vubuntor355> càng nhẹ càng tốt
<vubuntor355> mà có tiếng việt càng tốt
<vubuntor355> bởi vì người dùng ko hiểu biết về máy tính
<luffy|sunshine> clear
<vubuntor983> các anh cho em hỏi
<vubuntor983> em tạo file Xorg.conf bằng cách vào recovery mode
<vubuntor983> vào root shell
<vubuntor983> dùng lệnh Xorg -configure
<vubuntor983> và cà X -configure
<vubuntor983> nhưng đều bị lỗi
<vubuntor983> could not create lock file in /tmp/tX0-lock
<vubuntor983> em tìm cả tài liệu tiếng anh thì thấy gõ lệnh đó là ok
<vubuntor983> mà sao em lại phát sinh lỗi đó ạ?
<C4NoC> sudo
<C4NoC> ủa
<C4NoC> root rồi hả
<C4NoC> có /tmp chưa?
<vubuntor983> em đăng nhập acc root trong recovery mode rồi mà
<C4NoC> set 777 vào /tmp đi
<vubuntor983> em thấy có thư mục tmp rồi
<vubuntor983> ok vâng để em thử ạ
<vubuntor983> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor983> em chmod 777 /tmp
<vubuntor983> báo là changing permissions of '/tmp' readonly file sýtem
<vubuntor983> giò làm sao nữa anh
<n0bawk> dại gì chmod 777 /tmp
<vubuntor983> vậy thì có cách nào nữa ko anh
<vubuntor983> như thế này liệu có làm sao ko anh? chmod 777 /tmp  chmod ugo+t /tmp
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> readonly kìa
<C4NoC> bảo sao mà đòi sửa cái gì
<C4NoC> mount lại cái filesystem đê
<vubuntor983> mount lại thế nào ạ @@
<C4NoC> df -h
<C4NoC> coi nó mount sao
<vubuntor983> udev mounted /dev
<Tux|Ubuntu> mount -o remount,rw /
<vubuntor983> xong rồi các anh ah
<vubuntor983> thanks các anh nhiều lắm
<vubuntor983> :)
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor461> alo, nhà mình có ai xài vmware k ? chỉ mình cách install nó với ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor461: ở đây toàn xài windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ có xài vmware đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> có xài cũng xài virtualbox
<Tux|Ubuntu> ;)
<vubuntor461> @@! do thấy cái virtualbox chưa đủ tiện nghi, với xài cái vmware wen rồi :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor461: thiếu cái gì ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> chẳng qua mấy bạn test os
<Tux|Ubuntu> nghe vmware xịn thì cài chứ biết khỉ gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor461> Tux|Ubuntu k bít xài, lười voz
<vubuntor461> =))
<vubuntor563> cho em hoi cài ubuntu vào phân vùng có săn trên window có ảnh hưởng gì đén phân vùng khác ko ạ
<luffy|sunshine> phân vùng có sẵn trên Windowns hay là phân vùng có sẵn Windowns
<vubuntor563> trên window
<luffy|sunshine> thì chia riêng một phân vùng ra
<luffy|sunshine> rồi cài ubuntu lên đó
<luffy|sunshine> ko ảnh hưởng tới các phân vùng khác
<vubuntor563> windows em cài trên ổ C
<luffy|sunshine> còn ổ nào nữa
<vubuntor563> em muốn cài vào ổ D
<luffy|sunshine> ổ D có cái gì trong đó
<vubuntor563> có tài liệu
<luffy|sunshine> cài Ubuntu trên đó thì mất hết dữ liệu
<vubuntor563> nếu em chuyển dữ liệu qua ổ khác thì cài ubuntu như bình thường dc ko anh
<luffy|sunshine> đc
<vubuntor563> hay là phải phân vùng lại hết
<luffy|sunshine> bạn chỉ việc để một phân vùng trống riêng để cài Ubuntu thôi
<luffy|sunshine> khi cài đặt Ubuntu sẽ nhận ổ đó và lúc này bạn chỉ việc định dạng lại phân vùng đó, chia theo hướng dẫn của Ubuntu
<luffy|sunshine> tuy nhiên chỗ này cần lưu ý vì nếu chọn nhầm sang các ổ khác thì nguy cơ bị mất dữ liệu
<luffy|sunshine> bạn đọc qua beginer guide chưa
<luffy|sunshine> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor563> trường hợp của em cài ubuntu bằng ổ đĩa ảo dc ko
<vubuntor563> cám ơn mọi người
<vubuntor353> help
<vubuntor353> minh cai ibus xong
<vubuntor353> ma go chu vao office sao cham the nhi
<vubuntor353> co bi loi gi ko
<vubuntor353> cac bac
<vubuntor353> bi loi gi vy
<vubuntor353> ko co ai ao
<vubuntor005> sao lau lau firefox bi cai loi nay ki vay
<vubuntor005> http://en.zimagez.com/full/745473cafb2e105f329a618ec91320d4607fb4ea2addea0b00f9afca8abf239d27b6557865970ac90cb403989f0bfb8c3e818d1a29ac6f13.php
<vubuntor005> lam sao de khac phuc cai loi do nhi
<vubuntor543> may ban cho minh hoi xubuntu co theme khong vay
<vubuntor713> buzz
<vubuntor403> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor403> tai sao ubuntu lai chia ra nhieu bien the lam gi vay
<vubuntor403> co ai tra loi cau hoi cua minh khong vay
<kid___> phù hợp với mục đích của từng người dùng
<vubuntor403> vay ban cho minh biet muc dich cua tung bien the duoc khong
<kid___> bạn chịu khó đọc guide của từng thằng đi
<vubuntor403> ban noi giup gium minh y
<Tux|Ubuntu> lại bài tập nào à ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor403: nói thật đi
<vubuntor403> thi co 1 bai tap
<vubuntor403> nhung ma giup gium y
<vubuntor403> sap check out roi
<vubuntor403> :D
<vubuntor403> tux oi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor403: bài tập hả
<Tux|Ubuntu> biết ngay mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> tốt thôi
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò đi
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngoái cổ lại
<Tux|Ubuntu> "Còn lâu mới giúp nhá"
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor403> sao ac the
<vubuntor403> giup 1 lan thoi
<vubuntor403> lam tux ai lam the
<Tux|Ubuntu> SV CNTT mà thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì CNTT nước nhà đến lúc chó nào đi lên được
<VHNgoc> :-s
<vubuntor403> thi giup gium 1 lan thoi
<VHNgoc> vubuntor403: thực ra Tux|Ubuntu đang giúp bạn ;-)
<vubuntor403> hic
<vubuntor403> tux dau roi tux
<vubuntor403> vhngoc oi
<vubuntor403> ranh hong
<vubuntor403> giup gium chut y
<Tux|Ubuntu> thời gian ngồi *giúp với* mà đi google chắc xong rồi !
<vubuntor403> e
<vubuntor403> ranh ve torrent hong
<vubuntor403> cho hoi rieng 1 chut
<vubuntor403> sao hong tra loi gi het vay
<Tux|Ubuntu> torrent làm sao
<VHNgoc> Tux|Ubuntu: room này có rules k?
<vubuntor403> 33 of 45 peer co nghia la gi vay
<Tux|Ubuntu> VHNgoc: có
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor403: 33 peer đang connect trong tổng số 45 peer
<VHNgoc> chỗ nào chả thấy
<vubuntor403> vay 33 of 45 peer la toc do nhanh hay cham vay
<kid___> 1 số luật trên giấy
<kid___> 1 số luật bất thành văn
<vubuntor403> nay
<vubuntor403> 33 of 45 peer vay toc do down load la nhanh hay cham the
<vubuntor403> ai tra loi gium xem
<vubuntor403> ngu~ het roi ha?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor403: peer thì liên quan quái gì đến tốc độ
<Tux|Ubuntu> nếu các peer mà keo kiệt
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó chả cho tí nào hết
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn nó hào phóng thì nó cho nhiều vậy thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả nói được điều gì
<vubuntor403> cho la cho gi
<Tux|Ubuntu> dữ liệu ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả nhẽ lại thêm một câu hỏi bài tập =))
<vubuntor403> hk hk hk
<vubuntor403> hoi rieng thoi
<vubuntor403> :D
<vubuntor403> nay
<vubuntor403> vay toc do cua torrent phu thuoc vao cai j
<vubuntor403> ngu~ roi a
<vubuntor853> may ban oi
<vubuntor853> chi minh cach format usb trong xubuntu voi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-08
<vubuntor019> good morning các đồng chí
<vubuntor019> mình mới cài ubuntu hôm qua, bản 12.04 LTS nhưng giờ
<vubuntor019> mình không thể nghe được nhạc
<vubuntor019> mình đã cài adobe flash player
<n0bawk> thử mở 1 file nhạc trong ubuntu xem
<n0bawk> đừng nghe qua web
<Tux|Ubuntu> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<supybot_zombie> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài gói này cái đã
<vubuntor019> mình mở thì chạy được bạn ạ
<vubuntor019> nhưng nghe qua web thì không được
<vubuntor019> vào synaptic thế nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor019> mình chỉ biết cái pm qua software center và terminal apt-get thôi
<vubuntor019> có đồng chí nào rảnh không team vào máy mình help mình vài câu hỏi với
<n0bawk> !no, ure is <reply> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<supybot_zombie> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ubot2> I'll remember that n0bawk
<n0bawk> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<n0bawk> !sc
<ubot2> Factoid 'sc' not found
<n0bawk> !sc is <replay> Software Center (Trung tâm phần mềm) là một ứng dụng mới của ubuntu giúp bạn dễ dàng cài đặt, xoá bỏ phần mền. Xem chi tiết: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.ỏg/indẽ.php/Trung_tâm_phần_mềm
<ubot2> I'll remember that, n0bawk
<n0bawk> !sc
<ubot2> sc is <replay> Software Center (Trung tâm phần mềm) là một ứng dụng mới của ubuntu giúp bạn dễ dàng cài đặt, xoá bỏ phần mền. Xem chi tiết: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.ỏg/indẽ.php/Trung_tâm_phần_mềm
<n0bawk> !no, sc is <reply> Software Center (Trung tâm phần mềm) là một ứng dụng mới của ubuntu giúp bạn dễ dàng cài đặt, xoá bỏ phần mền. Xem chi tiết: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trung_tâm_phần_mềm
<ubot2> I'll remember that n0bawk
<supybot_zombie> Title: Trung tâm phần mềm – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> !sc
<ubot2> Software Center (Trung tâm phần mềm) là một ứng dụng mới của ubuntu giúp bạn dễ dàng cài đặt, xoá bỏ phần mền. Xem chi tiết: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trung_tâm_phần_mềm
<vubuntor067> co phan mem nao chuyen dinh dang video cho dien thoai khong vay may ban
<vubuntor019> trên taskbar của mình có 2 icon keyboard
<vubuntor019> 1 của ibus-unikey
<vubuntor019> và 1 của hệ thống
<vubuntor019> giờ mình muốn để 1 cái của ibus-unikey và tắt cái kia thì làm thế nào
<vubuntor019> ?
<vubuntor019> mình có một thắc mắc nữa là làm sao đưa các icon ra desktop
<n0bawk> vubuntor019: vào phần language
<vubuntor019> thay vì các icon cứ ở thanh panel bên trái màn hình
<vubuntor019> hả các bạn
<vubuntor067> co phan mem nao chuyen dinh dang video cho dien thoai khong
<n0bawk> cái unity mới mình ko dùng nên ko biết
<vubuntor019> nobanwk nói dõ dõ
<n0bawk> vubuntor019: có
<n0bawk> vubuntor067: có
<n0bawk> vubuntor067: dùng ffmpeg
<vubuntor019> hơn giúp mình với
<n0bawk> mới có mấy năm chưa dùng ubuntu :))
<vubuntor019> thôi hướng dẫn bạn đi nào :d
<vubuntor067> ffmpeg la winff do ha ban
<vubuntor067> ???
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả nhớ winff có dùng ffmpeg không
 * Tux|Ubuntu dùng thằng ffmpeg hay avconv
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà bạn nào cứ hay pm mình thế nhở
<Tux|Ubuntu> bực mình vãi
<vubuntor067> chi cach down gium y
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<vubuntor019> bác vubuntor067 cài u mấy thế
<vubuntor067> 12.04
<vubuntor019> ok tớ cũng vậy
<vubuntor019> bạn vào phần software center đó
<vubuntor019> thỏa thích search và cài phần mềm
<vubuntor019> tớ cũng vừa cài ffmpeg
<vubuntor067> Đang mở gói ffmpeg (từ .../ffmpeg_4%3a0.8.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb) ... Đang thiết lập ffmpeg (4:0.8.1-0ubuntu1) ...
<vubuntor067> nhu vay la xong chua nhi
<n0bawk> xong rồi
<vubuntor019> vào installed của software center xem bạn nếu có v màu xanh là ok
<n0bawk> h search xem dùng ffmpeg thế nào :))
<vubuntor019> kaka
<vubuntor019> ai hướng dẫn mình đưa icon ra desktop với
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng dash không sướng hơn à ?
<vubuntor019> kaka cất được 1 cái keyboard rồi
<vubuntor019> trông đỡ ngứa mắt hẳn
<vubuntor067> bay gio lam sao de xai ffmpeg vay
<Tux|Ubuntu> ffmpeg -h
<vubuntor019> nhưng mình muốn dưa ra desktop
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor019: thế thì vào /usr/share/applications
<Tux|Ubuntu> thích cái nào thì copy ra desktop
<vubuntor019> ok để mình thử
<vubuntor019> thanks bạn
<vubuntor067> ffmpeg -h roi lam sao de xai ban
<vubuntor067> minh hk bit thiet do
<vubuntor019> vào /usr/share/application như thế nào bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor067: đọc phần help hiện ra chứ sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g how to convert video with ffmpeg
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8517
<supybot_zombie> Title: Converting Video Formats with FFmpeg | Linux Journal (at www.linuxjournal.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor019: dùng nautilus mà vào chứ sao ?
<vubuntor067> la sao
<vubuntor067> kho hieu qua
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor067: quyết tâm dùng ubuntu nó khổ vậy đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> thôi thì xài winff cho nó dễ chịu
<Tux|Ubuntu> :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor067: không PM nưa
<Tux|Ubuntu> như thế là làm phiền người khác
<vubuntor019> nautilus là cái j vậy bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> bực mình rồi đấy !!!
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor019: là cái file manager mặc định
<vubuntor067> winff convert dinh dang sang dien thoai nhu the nao nhi
<Tux|Ubuntu> éo biết
<vubuntor019> kaka
<vubuntor019> bác tux bực hả
<vubuntor019> hạ hỏa ngay tí đi cafe
<vubuntor019> help cho cộng đồng ngu dân này tý
<vubuntor067> ngay cai cho convert to chon mobile phones
<vubuntor067> roi xuong preset la mp3
<vubuntor067> la sao
<vubuntor067> ai chi gium y
<quangteospk> ?
<vubuntor067> winff
<quangteospk> nói đi
<vubuntor067> mun convert sang dien thoai thi cho convert to chon mobile phones fai hk
<luffy|sunshine> nói cái chi mô zị
<luffy|sunshine> nỏ ko hỉu
<vubuntor067> thi` phan mem winff do
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ơ cái đệt
<Tux|Ubuntu> vẫn còn pm mới bực chớ
<vubuntor067> mun' convert video sang dien thoai thi o~ muc. convert to chon. cai' nao`
<luffy|sunshine> cái này để convert video à
<vubuntor067> chu de convert nhac ha?
<luffy|sunshine> mà liên quan éo gì?
<luffy|sunshine> convert sang cái nào "mà điện thoại" đọc đc
<vubuntor067> mp4 nam cho nao dzay
<luffy|sunshine> http://winff.googlecode.com/files/WinFF1.0.0.en.pdf
<luffy|sunshine> đọc đi cưng
<luffy|sunshine> ;;)
<vubuntor019> ai chỉ làm sao dỡ hết đống icon ở left panel  ra hết desktop giúp mình ko
<vubuntor019> mỗi lân muốn mở là dò dò mịa nó bực hết cả thằng người
<vubuntor019> who?please
<luffy|sunshine> hình như chuột phải
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor019: xài dash ếu xài
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhấn Windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> thích gì gõ lấy không nhanh hơn à
<vubuntor019> à bác tux online roài
<Tux|Ubuntu> Dash giờ nó nhanh rồi có chậm như trước ếu đaau
<vubuntor019> quý nhất bác
<vubuntor019> nhưng các icon của mình nó chui vào cái panel như cái taskbar của win đó bạn nó được dựng sẵn ở cạnh trái màn hình khi mình cài u
<luffy|sunshine> bỏ nó đi chứ zề
<vubuntor019> còn cái vụ dash thì cũng hay
<vubuntor019> vẫn để cho vui nhưng dỡ hết đống icon đó ra desktop bạn ạ
<luffy|sunshine> chuột phải --> unlock from laucher
<vubuntor019> mình cũng đã thử thế nhưg làm sao đưa nó ra desktop vậy bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> Cái kiểu vứt hết ra desktop thì mình chịu
<luffy|sunshine> à
<vubuntor067> :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> bên Windows còn chả dùng cách đó nữa là Ubuntu
<luffy|sunshine> để icon ra desktop kiểu windows á
 * Tux|Ubuntu desktop sạch như chùi
 * luffy|sunshine biết nè
<luffy|sunshine> :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> luffy|sunshine: chịu ở đây là chịu cách làm việc ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> dash nhanh và tiện hơn nhiều
<luffy|sunshine> B1: sudo rm -rf /
<luffy|sunshine> B2: Phân vùng
<luffy|sunshine> B3: Install Windowns
<luffy|sunshine> yeah, finish
<luffy|sunshine> ~(^o^)~
<vubuntor067> nay
<vubuntor067> wine khong the chay format factory ha?
<Tux|Ubuntu> wine =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> format factory cũng là ffmpeg chứ cái ếu gì lol
<vubuntor067> nhung o day ta khong biet xai ffmpeg nhu the nao
<vubuntor067> no rac roi wa
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì thế tốt nhất là xài windows
<vubuntor869> hi all
<luffy|sunshine> yea
<vubuntor869> đổi tên ở đâu vậy bạn
<vubuntor187> doi ten o dau vay ban
<kid___> vubuntor869: /nick tên
<vubuntor869> nick tớ đang dùng đó bạn
<vubuntor869> khi tớ vào thì nó auto àm
<kid___> gõ /nick tên
<vubuntor869> dfsf
<vubuntor869> lám sao ẩn hoặc để auto hide thanh panel bên trái màn hình trong u 12.04 vậy các bạn?
<Stanley00> vubuntor869:trong system setting, appearence
<vubuntor869> ok thanks bạn
<vubuntor869> bạn nào tốt bụng team vào máy mình giải quyết giúp mình vấn đề
<vubuntor869> nghe nhạc trên web với
<Stanley00> bạn gặp vấn đề gì?
<vubuntor869> mình vào các trang nghe nhạc đều không nghe được bạn ạ
<Stanley00> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<supybot_zombie> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> bạn đọc link trên thử đi
<vubuntor869> bạn tmình đọc rồi nhưng chưa làm được bạn ạ :(
<Stanley00> thế bạn làm được tới đâu? lỗi gì?
<vubuntor869> mình mới cài xong cái sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 này thôi
<Stanley00> :-ss
<vubuntor869> :(
<Stanley00> muốn nghe nhạc thì gói bạn cần cài là sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<vubuntor869> mình nghe nhạc được offline còn online thì chịu ko tài nào nghe nổi
<vubuntor869> flash đó mình cài rồi bạn ạ
<Stanley00> vậy thì không lý dó gì là không nghe nhạc được cả
<chungbd> đúng thế
<Stanley00> bạn có thể chụp lại cái hình không
<Stanley00> cái hình lúc lướt web ấy
<vubuntor169> bay gio dang xai ubuntu ma chuyen ve windows thi lam sao nhi
<vubuntor069> chào các bạn
<vubuntor069> có ai biết cài java trên ubuntu 12.04 hướng dẫn tớ với
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor069: đây nè
<vubuntor069> hì
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g wed8up oracle jdk 7
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: No results found for 'wed8up oracle jdk 7'.
<vubuntor069> cài thế nào vậy bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g oracle jdk 7 installer ubuntu ppa
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<supybot_zombie> Title: Oracle Java (JDK) 7 Installer PPA : “WebUpd8” team (at launchpad.net)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vãi Google
<vubuntor069> tớ vừa gg rồi vừa làm theo bài ở quantrimang
<vubuntor069> nhưng sao máy tớ cưs báo
<vubuntor069> unable to lock the administrator directory
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor069: lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> lỗi quá thường xuyên
<Tux|Ubuntu> tắt hết USC, Synaptic, Update Manager đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi chạy apt-get
<vubuntor069> :d
<Tux|Ubuntu> túm lại là một trong các cái thứ đó chạy không thôi
<vubuntor069> ok sếp
<vubuntor069> mình tắt hết rồi sao vẫn bị lối đó bạn ạ
<vubuntor723> sdf
<vubuntor723> mình cài java trên ubuntu 12.04 bị lỗi này
<vubuntor723> dpkg error processing oracle-java7-installer
<vubuntor723> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit errors were encountered
<C4NoC> error gì
<vubuntor723> chờ mình gõ hết nhé
<vubuntor723> nó hơi dài
<vubuntor723> sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz Oracle JDK 7 is NOT installed. dpkg: error processing oracle-java7-installer (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  oracle-java7-installer E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<vubuntor723> đó bạn ơi
<vubuntor723> bạn xem giúp mình với
<C4NoC> vubuntor723: down lại đi
<C4NoC> vubuntor723: sudo apt-get update
<C4NoC> rồi cài lại xem sao
<C4NoC> file down về bị lỗi
<vubuntor723> ừ
<vubuntor723> cám ơn c4noc
<vubuntor723> nhìu nhé
<vubuntor358> hello all
<Mei> all hello
<Mei> :D
<vubuntor358> hì
<vubuntor358> mọi người cho tớ hỏi
<vubuntor358> tớ tải java jdk ở đây
<vubuntor358> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-7u4-downloads-1591156.html
<vubuntor358> về với định dạng tar.gz nhưng về chả biết cài thế nào
<C4NoC> vào software mà cài
<C4NoC> có sẵn rồi
<C4NoC> tự down làm gì
<vubuntor804> mình tải java từ trang chủ
<vubuntor804> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-7u4-downloads-1591156.html
<vubuntor804> nhưng định dạng là tar.gz
<vubuntor804> vậy cài cái đó thế nào mọi người
<vubuntor054> co ai ko?
<vubuntor804> ai trả lời giúp với
<C4NoC> vubuntor804: đã bảo vào software center mà cài
<C4NoC> ko thì google cách cài java ubuntu
<C4NoC> đầy ra đấy
<vubuntor054> nong tinh the
<vubuntor054> nguoi ta ko biet moi hoi chu
<vubuntor054> sinh ra cac ong de lam gi
<vubuntor054> dep doi hinh ubuntu a
<vubuntor054> chẳng qua là các ông biết 1 chút mà tinh vi
<C4NoC> lolz
<vubuntor054> nói còn sai à
<vubuntor054> tưởng chúng mày giỏi lắm à mà vênh
<vubuntor054> ko biết nên người ta mới cần hỗ trợ trực tuyến
<vubuntor054> 10 thằng dùng máy tính thì mấy thằng dung ubuntu
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor054> đây là vì cộng đồng ubuntu việt nam à
<vubuntor054> <vubuntor804> ai trả lời giúp với
<vubuntor054> nghĩ xem
<vubuntor054> thằng này biết dùng ubuntu bao nhiêu 100%
<vubuntor804> thôi nào cứ bình tĩnh nào
<vubuntor804> tớ mới sờ tới ubuntu hôm qua thôi
<vubuntor804> chính thức cài xong tối qua
<C4NoC> ủa, cơ mà người hỏi là bạn vubuntor804
<C4NoC> bạn kia làm gì thế
<CoconutCrab> j #vithon
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: D:
<vubuntor804> vậy ai trả lớp giúp tớ đi
<vubuntor054> nhưng mà mấy ông thái độ nó vừa vừa thôi
<vubuntor804> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk-7u4-downloads-1591156.html
<vubuntor054> ông cài cái gì
<vubuntor804> tớ tải java ở đó
<vubuntor804> cài java bạn ạ
<vubuntor054> dùng ubuntu bao nhiêu
<vubuntor804> mình đang chạy u 12.04 64bit
<vubuntor804> mình đã thử trong USC, synaptic
<vubuntor054> biết phần software center
<vubuntor804> nhưng ko được
<vubuntor054> chÆ°a?
<vubuntor804> đã cài qua terminal
<vubuntor804> cũng ko đc
<vubuntor804> bạn nào tốt tính có thể team vào máy minh giúp mình đc ko
<vubuntor054> tôi đố bạn nhờ đc đấy
<vubuntor054> tự thân vận động thôi
<vubuntor054> software center
<vubuntor054> hầu như có mà
<vubuntor804> ko có bạn ạ
<vubuntor054> chỉ cần gõ từ java
<vubuntor054> thế à
<vubuntor804> uhm :(
<vubuntor054> máy cấu hình cao lắm hay sao mà dùng 64bit
<vubuntor804> ko cao lắm nhưng máy này thích hợp vs os 64 bit bạn ạ
<vubuntor054> tôi cũng ko rõ về ubuntu nhiều
<vubuntor804> hì
<vubuntor804> ừ nhưng ít ra được cái quan điểm thế là đc rồi
<vubuntor804> hỏi từ sáng giờ
<vubuntor804> mình tự mò là chính
<vubuntor804> giờ đến phần này khó quá
<n0bawk> down ubuntu amd64
<n0bawk> về cài vào là dùng thôi
<n0bawk> vubuntor804: down ubuntu amd64 về cài vào rồi dùng, đơn giản thế thôi, dùng như 32-bit :3
<vubuntor804> mình đang chạy ubuntu 64 bit và hỏi đây mà bạn
<vubuntor804> nobawk
<n0bawk> thế còn gì phải hỏi?
<n0bawk> muốn cài jre/jdk
<n0bawk> thì vào software center
<n0bawk> bật third party repo lên
<n0bawk> rồi update lại
<n0bawk> rồi cài vô là xong, ko cần phải down về tự cài
<vubuntor054> n0bawk
<vubuntor054> ông quả là nhiệt tình
<vubuntor054> like
 * n0bawk lặn
<vubuntor054> ông có link download Eeebuntu beta ko
<vubuntor054> bản 4.0
<vubuntor922> abc
<quangteospk> xyz
<dnv2006> Xin chào các bạn, chúc buổi tối thứ sáu vui vẻ!
<vubuntor364> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=19331&start=230 moi' post cau hoi, a e vao` tra loi voi' :D
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Tất cả thảo luận về Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> from nogah https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s480x480/598530_422142067816197_869117832_n.jpg
<Tux|Ubuntu> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/223865_376608182388230_205595754_n.jpg
<Tux|Ubuntu> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/403495_376689882389808_4774684_n.jpg
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ô mịa
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhầm channel lolz
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-09
<vubuntor422> hi cac ban
<vubuntor422> sao minh cai may in canon2900
<vubuntor422> shutdown may
<vubuntor422> restart lai
<vubuntor422> la lai khong in duoc nua vya
<vubuntor422> vay
<n0bawk> vubuntor422: ờ, thế chắc bạn chưa chạy nó như daemon
<n0bawk> vubuntor422: check lại xem add vô cái cups chưa
<vubuntor422> add the nao vay
<n0bawk> check lại xem mấy cái daemon đã chạy chưa
<n0bawk> vào cups xem đã có máy in chưa
<vubuntor651> tren trang chu cua ubuntu thi down ubuntu 10.04.4 lts cho nao vay
<vubuntor651> co ai tra loi khong
<vubuntor976> hi
<n0bawk> ih
<vubuntor976> mình down file IMG về không biết dùng chương trình boot gì để làm nhỉ
<vubuntor976> thanks n0bawk
<vubuntor976> mình down Moblin 2.1 về để cài cho acer aspire one
<n0bawk> vubuntor976: hmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor976: bạn đọc kỹ tài liệu kèm theo
<vubuntor976> đâu bạn ơi
<vubuntor976> giúp mình nhanh được ko ?
<vubuntor976> nói rõ 1 chút đi
<n0bawk> hmm
<n0bawk> cái moblin này chưa die à
<C4CorruptNoc> moblin?
<n0bawk> vubuntor976: bạn down file đó ở đâu?
<vubuntor976> chưa bạn ơi
<C4CorruptNoc> lâu lắm rồi mới nghe lại tên này
<vubuntor976> http://www.download.com.vn/download/get-soft.aspx?myId=13031&myUrl=http%3a%2f%2fmirrors.kernel.org%2fmoblin%2freleases%2ftest%2fimages%2fmoblin-2.1-preview-20090924-001.img
<supybot_zombie`> Title: Intel Moblin 2.1 download page (at www.download.com.vn)
<vubuntor976> hiện là 2.1
<vubuntor976> rồi mà
<vubuntor976> mình đọc nhiều topic
<n0bawk> sao lại down từ bọn này :))
<vubuntor976> ZG5
<vubuntor976> down từ bọn này nhanh hơn
<vubuntor976> các bạn cho mình bản ubuntu nào dùng cho ZG5 được ko
<n0bawk> vubuntor976: burn cái file đó ra cd
<n0bawk> vubuntor976: hoặc cài = usb
<vubuntor976> netbook
<vubuntor976> in ra CD thì ko dùng đc
<vubuntor976> cài bằng USb
<vubuntor976> ok
<vubuntor976> nhưng mình ko tìm đc cái nào tạo file boot IMG cả
<vubuntor976> dùng PM nào?
<vubuntor976> ủa đi đâu rồi ta
<vubuntor976> cho xin link dow đi bạn
<vubuntor120> mọi người cho em hỏi, em login vào pidgin nhưng giao diện của nó trắng xóa, và cứ connecting hoài, là lỗi gì và làm sao để sửa ạ
<CocorruptCrab> là nó chưa connect được
<CocorruptCrab> coi lại mạng
<vubuntor120> mang nao cung vay het a.
<vubuntor120> e đã kiểm tra lại hết rồi nhưng ko đc ak
<CocorruptCrab> đó do mạng thôi
<CocorruptCrab> connecting
<CocorruptCrab> xem thiết lập mạng hay những cái tương tự
<vubuntor120> vâng
<vubuntor462> down theme gnome o dau dzay
<vubuntor178> các bác cho hỏi dùng phần mềm nào để quét virut trong linux, khi cắm usb bị virut vào
<kid__> hơ
<kid__> thế bạn muốn quét virus của window hay của linux?
<vubuntor178> trước tiên là của linux
<CocorruptCrab> ra shift del con vi dút đi
<quangteospk> mount vô
 * kid__ hồi xưa cứ tưởng virus của máy tính nó vô hình lắm cơ=
<quangteospk> thấy file nào lạ lạ
<quangteospk> rm -rf nó luôn
<CocorruptCrab> có
 * CocorruptCrab chưa sờ được vào con vi dút máy tính nào
<vubuntor178> em copy sang máy khác =usb thì có 1 file
<vubuntor178> xóa đi sau đó lại copy từ máy win sang nó vẫn còn mấy file đấy
<CocorruptCrab> máy win nó copy lại ấy mà
<quangteospk> đấy khả năng là vi dút trên windowns nó đã lây tiếp rồi
<quangteospk> vấn đề này là diệt con vi dút trên Winzone á
<vubuntor178> em thấy nó cứ hiện nên
<quangteospk> ví dụ
<vubuntor178> mỗi lần lại phải xóa đi
<quangteospk> mấy cái SYS*** rồi Recybin gì gì đó là ko phải
<vubuntor178> vâng
<vubuntor178> nó còn có vài cái copy j nữa đấy
<quangteospk> kiếm cái pm diệt virut nào trên Windowns mà diệt đi
<quangteospk> còn trên Linux thì bạn ko cần sợ nó lây lan đâu
<vubuntor178> vâng thank các bác
<xdien> hi! mình đang cài libstdc++6.i386 trên ubuntu x64 nhưng bị lỗi
<xdien> libstdc++6-4.6-dev:i386: Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) but 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<xdien>                          Depends: g++-4.6 (= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) but 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<xdien>                          Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) but 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
#ubuntu-vn 2012-06-10
<vubuntor361> các bạn cho mình hỏi ngoài free pascal và larazus thì cỏn soft ide nào hỗ trợ ngôn ngữ pascal không
<vubuntor662> bị quên mật khẩu đăng nhập ubuntu có cách nào lay lai không ?
<vubuntor662> ai biêt giúp mình với.
<vubuntor948> cac ban oi cho minh hoi cach cai bo go tieng viet trong ubuntu 12.05
<zombifier> Cài ibus-unikey
<vubuntor948> minh muon su dung ca bo go tieng viet va tieng nhat thi nen dung bo go nao vay ban?
<zombifier> Dung IBus
<vubuntor948> trong ubuntu minh da chon input la ibus
<vubuntor948> sau do no hien cai ban phim o goc phai man hinh
<zombifier> Rồi bật được không
<vubuntor948> nhung lam sao de go duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor948> minh vao do thi khong thay co setup nao cho tieng viet ca
<vubuntor948> ho bao dung strl+ space nhung cung khong thay go dc
<zombifier> Chuột phải cái icon > Preferences > Input Method > Add
<vubuntor948> minh vao do roi nhung cai nut add den xi
<vubuntor948> ko kich vao dc
<zombifier> À quên, chọn Unikey từ Select Input Method
<zombifier> Sau đó thì add
<vubuntor948> de minh thu lai xem
<zombifier> Trong cái tab Input Method có cài list đó
<zombifier> Chọn Unikey
<vubuntor547> cac ban oi cho minh hoi ve cai bo go tieng viet trong ubuntu 12.05
<vubuntor547> minh da setup chon bo go mac dinh la ibus
<vubuntor547> nhung sau do thay khong duoc
<vubuntor547> minh lai di cai scim vao
<zombifier> Chọn Unikey trong Ibus chưa
<vubuntor547> va dung cau lenh chuyen bo go mac dinh la scim
<vubuntor547> nen bay gio no khong hien cai ban phim o goc phai man hinh nua
<vubuntor547> gio minh phai  lam sao :|
<vubuntor547> gio cai ibus no khong hien ra nua
<vubuntor547> nen minh khong biet lam sao de chon unikey trong ibus nua
<zombifier> Scim không có hiện icon
<zombifier> Bạn phải đổi lại Ibus
<vubuntor547> minh da vao phan seting va doi input mac dinh la ibus roi
<vubuntor547> sau do logout vao laij
<zombifier> Rồi logout và login
<vubuntor547> no van khong hien
<zombifier> Thỉnh thoảng nó không hiện
<vubuntor547> hay la phai restart nhi ?
<vubuntor767> minh khoi dong lai ma no van khong hien cai ban phim
<vubuntor767> hjc
<kid___> vubuntor310: cái này là bệnh cố hữu rồi
<kid___> dùng abp đi
<vubuntor460> sdf
<vubuntor460> co ai ko?
<zombifier> .
<vubuntor693> mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor693> trong ubuntu có công cụ nào cho phép chụp một phần ảnh của màn hình không
<vubuntor693> giống như cái snipping trong win 7 ý
<Tux|Ubuntu> Shutter
<vubuntor693> uhm thank banj
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-03
<vubuntor522> connect
<vubuntor522> hi
<vubuntor383> chao moi nguoi, minh dang cai olsrd tren ubuntu, khi dung lenh make, no bao loi nhu the nay : fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git. Mong moi nguoi giup do, minh la newbie ve ubuntu
<vubuntor204> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor204> hien tai minh dang cai ban nang cap len 12.10
<vubuntor204> nhung trong qua trinh tai con 4 file cuoi cung thi ko tai duoc nua
<vubuntor204> minh da thu lai rat nhieu lan
<vubuntor204> nhung khong duoc
<vubuntor204> moi nguoi giup minh voi
<vubuntor204> hik
<paralytic> hi
<vubuntor204> :(
<vubuntor202> hi all
<_Tux_> all hi
<vubuntor202> làm sao change name vậy mấy anh?
<vubuntor204> @@
<_Tux_>  /nick XXX
<vubuntor204> cho minh hoi
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor204> tai khoan minh la nguoi quan tri
<vubuntor204> minh doi quyen truy cap cua mot file
<vubuntor204> nhung he thong khong cho
<vubuntor204> su sang root cung khong duoc
<vubuntor204> vay lam sao de sua chua tinh trang tren vay
<vubuntor202> nick tianbao
<vubuntor204> nick PassBl
<tianbao> mình hỏi cái, mình có cài iredmail vào ubuntu server
<tianbao> phiên bản 0.8.4
<tianbao> cái pop3 của nó sử dụng là post 995, mình muốn change thêm 110 được kg?
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: không hiểu :))
<_Tux_> tianbao: được
<_Tux_> đọc doc của nó coi
<_Tux_> mấy cái port thì thường chúng nó cho chuyển hết
<tianbao> hihi vậy bạn có biết bài viết nào về vấn đề này kg?
<tianbao> chỉ mình với
<_Tux_> `g iredmail change port
<vubuntor204> minh la nguoi quan tri
<SupyCrab> _Tux_: [FAQ] iRedMail opens which network service ports — iRedMail ...: <http://www.iredmail.org/forum/topic209-iredmail-support-faq-iredmail-opens-which-network-service-ports.html>; FAQ of iRedMail: <http://www.iredmail.org/faq.html>
<vubuntor204> minh muon doi quyen mot file
<vubuntor204> su dung cau lenh chmod 777 lock
<vubuntor204> nhung no thong bao ko du quyen
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: và?
<vubuntor204> apt-get update no bao minh ko du quyen
<_Tux_> đương nhiên
<vubuntor204> nen minh set mod lai cho nhung file no bao ko du quyen mo
<vubuntor204> va duoc bao la khong du quyen
<_Tux_> đương nhiên
<_Tux_> user thường sao có quyền quản trị hệ thống
<_Tux_> xài sudo
<vubuntor204> de minh thu xem hi
<tianbao> hihi hôm nay mình cũng tìm được bài viết này, mà đọc kg hiểu lắm nên kg làm
<tianbao> cho hỏi thêm:
<tianbao> -A INPUT -p tcp -m multiport --dport 110 -j ACCEPT
<tianbao> đánh như vậy là nó mở thêm port 110 rồi phải kg bạn
<_Tux_> tianbao: cái này không phải là change port của iRedMail
<_Tux_> mà là routing
<_Tux_> để các gói tin ở port 110 đi vào port khác
<_Tux_> tianbao: 2 cái đó là khác nhau
<tianbao> à, ý mình là bản thên iredmail thì nó mở sẵn là port 995, mình muốn thêm 1 port 110 nữa
<_Tux_> tianbao: để làm gì?
<tianbao> _Tux_ để cho dễ sử dụng,
<tianbao> chuyện là thế này
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> tianbao: ok
<_Tux_> bạn nói đi
<tianbao> trước đây cty mình sài pop3 exchange, user toàn cài sẵn port 110
<tianbao> nên giờ mình cài iredmail, mình muốn chỉ nhập đúng user và pass
<tianbao> client nó sẽ tự chạy, kg cần phải đi tới client change port
<tianbao> user nhiều quá change hết luôn mệt lắm
<_Tux_> tianbao: thì dùng iptables
<_Tux_> forward tất cả gói tin ở port 110 -> 995
<_Tux_> hoặc change port mặc định của pop3 nếu iredmail cho phép
<tianbao> iptables thì mình kg rành, đây là lần đầu cài server linux mà quất thẳng tới mail server luôn,
 * _Tux_ thấy chả có vấn đề gì
<tianbao> iredmail thì mình kg biết nó có cho change port 110 kg? nên mới hỏi anh em nè
 * _Tux_ toàn làm cái chưa bao giờ làm
<favadi> tianbao: iredmail mình cũng chưa xài bao giờ
<favadi> cơ mà ngó qua trang chủ thì thấy cũng xài postfix ở trong
<favadi> nên chắc cứ làm như bình thường thôi
<vubuntor204> ban _Tux_ oi
<_Tux_> favadi: 995 là pops
<_Tux_> hem phải pop
<_Tux_> right?
<vubuntor204> ban _Tux_ oi
<tianbao> hihi, chính xác là pop3s
<_Tux_> - Port 995 (POP3 over STARTTLS) is enabled by default.
<vubuntor204> minh gap van de rac roi khi cap nhat len 12.10
<_Tux_> tianbao: http://www.iredmail.org/forum/topic3896-iredmail-support-configure-mail-client-with-pop3-995-and-smtp-465-instead-startls.html
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: rắc rối gì?
<vubuntor204> khong ro la bi sao ban co the team qua may minh xem duoc khong
 * _Tux_ hem cài teamviewer
<vubuntor204> minh cho ttrinh tu dong cap nhat chay
<vubuntor204> nhung cuoi cung con 4 tap tin cuoi no ko the tai tiep
<vubuntor204> va roi no tu dong trinh tu cap nhat luon
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: nó sẽ không tự động
<vubuntor204> minh da thu nhieu lan nhung deu bi vay
<_Tux_> mà bạn cho phép nó cập nhật
<vubuntor204> vay minh phai lam sao ban
<_Tux_> nó mới cập nhật
<vubuntor204> minh cho phep ma
<_Tux_> vì thiếu package nó sẽ không bao giờ cập nhật à
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: thế mới nói
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor204> vay phai lam sao ha ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: đổi repo đi
<_Tux_> chọn cái nào up2date tí
<vubuntor204> repo la gi vay ban
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<vubuntor204> minh moi bat dau su dung nen khong biet nhieu
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: chẹp
<_Tux_> đang buồn ngủ
<vubuntor204>  no write permission for file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<vubuntor204> ah
<vubuntor204> minh thu sudo xem
<_Tux_> kể ra không buồn ngủ cũng bật máy ảo lên teamview hộ bạn
<_Tux_> :D
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi
<vubuntor204> Warning: unknown mime-type for "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- using "application/octet-stream" Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<vubuntor204> no bao ko edit duoc ban ah
<vubuntor204> @@
<tianbao> phần mềm để cài vào windows để mình có thể conect qua linux thao tác tên gì vậy các bạn
<_Tux_> tianbao: thao tác trên cái gì
<_Tux_> qua giao thức nào
<_Tux_> thường người ta dùng SSH
<_Tux_> -> putty
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: id với pass là gì nào
<_Tux_> giúp bạn chút vậy
<tianbao> theo tác trên windows 7, connect qua ubuntu server
<vubuntor204> ok
<vubuntor204> de minh dua
<vubuntor204> 769 985 536
<vubuntor204> yxq819
<vubuntor204> ban qua di
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: có hiệu ứng
<_Tux_> thao tác chậm quá
<_Tux_> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor204: đếu làm được
<_Tux_> nó có compiz
<_Tux_> chay cửa sổ lung tung
<_Tux_> qua teamview nó đếu hiện được
<Dynamo> cai gi vay?
<tianbao> ban _Tux_, cái link iredmail của bạn gởi cho mình, đâu nói gì về vấn đề change port hả?
<_Tux_> tianbao: phiền bạn đọc kĩ lại những gì nó nói
<vubuntor511> cho hỏi lỗi : Try(hd0,0) ntfs5: no wubildr là gì
<vubuntor511> tôi cài trên nền win 7
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-04
<_Tux_> không có file wubildr
<vubuntor511> có file wubildr
<vubuntor511> tui cài từ wubi
<vubuntor511> có wubildr và wubildr.mbr trong ổ C lun ( Ổ chứa windown )
<vubuntor511> có ai giúp vs
<vubuntor511> co ai bit loi Try(hd0,0) ntfs5: no wubildr là gì ko
<vubuntor511> cai ubuntu tren win mà bị lỗi này
<vubuntor703> mấy bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor703> sao cái lubuntu của mình nó hong nhận đầu đọc thẻ nhớ vậy
<kid_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<kid_> cái này lỗi máy tình rồi
 * kid_ vote thay chuột
<vubuntor703> lỗi máy tính là sao bạn
<kid_> ý mình là lỗi phần cứng:3
<kid_> :p
<vubuntor703> mình cắm điện thoại android vào thì nó vẫn nhận điện thoại
<vubuntor703> còn gắn thẻ nhớ vào đầu đọc rồi cắm vào thì không nhận gì hết
<kid_> window có vậy không bạn
<vubuntor703> windows vẫn nhận
<kid_> vô lý nhỉ
 * kid_ cắm thẻ nhớ nó vẫn nhận bt
<vubuntor703> mình cắm vào mà hong có gì xảy ra hết
<vubuntor703> mình vừa mới cắm thẻ nhớ lại lần nữa
<vubuntor703> nhưng nó vẫn không nhận
<vubuntor983> mấy bạn giúp mình cái vụ không nhận thẻ nhớ với
<talacu> Ai rành về Cairo Dock giups mình tí được ko?
<talacu> Mình lấy một số cái ra desktop như clock, RSS, notes
<talacu> Làm thế nào để nó cố định ở desktop luôn
<talacu> để khi nhấn showdesktop
<talacu> nó k bị ẩn đi
<vubuntor983> máy mình cắm thẻ nhớ vào đầu đọc và gắn vào ổ usb thì máy tính hong nhận
<vubuntor983> giờ phải làm sao
<_Tux_> thay màn hình
<_Tux_> :v
<h04inh4m> troll level mrtux :))
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-05
<vubuntor528> Cho mình hỏi????
<vubuntor528> for( ;; )
<vubuntor528> sao chỗ này ko while mà for( ;; )???
<h04inh4m> "chỗ này" là chỗ nào?
<vubuntor528> for( ;; )
<vubuntor528> nó cũng là lặp khi đk đúng
<vubuntor528> sao ko dùng while(1
<vubuntor528> while(1)
<h04inh4m> cho trường hợp cụ thể đi bạn
<vubuntor528> http://www.freertos.org/tutorial/solution1.html
<vubuntor528> có vòng lặp for đó bạn.
<h04inh4m> theo tui thì như nhau
<h04inh4m> :D
<Tianbao> hi all
<Tianbao> anh em cho hỏi quản lý internet bằng linux dùng phần mềm gì là ok nhất
<vubuntor187> các bạn cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor187> mình vào trình mc trong linux
<vubuntor187> sau do vao thu muc dan den
<vubuntor187> minh muon xoa mot file đi
<vubuntor187> thì nhấn phím nào
<vubuntor187> ở dưới trình mc để 8 Delete
<vubuntor187> nhưng ko biết cách nào xóa nó cả
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-06
<vubuntor283> 2
<vubuntor283> cho em hoi cach cai ubutu 13.04
<C4NoC> .g how to install ubuntu 13.04
<vubuntor283> khi cai vao thi chi co moi sda1
<vubuntor283> gom tat ca vao
<vubuntor283> nen ko co o dia chua du lieu
<vubuntor283> lam sao de tao vay
<C4NoC> chia thêm partition
<C4NoC> nhét /home, hoặc /data gì vào
<C4NoC> muốn thêm gì chả dc
<vubuntor283> tai em moi hoc nen chua ranh
<vubuntor283> chia tu luc cai dat hay cai dat xong vay
<vubuntor283> em chia la /home
<C4NoC>  thì home đó
<C4NoC> chứa dữ liệu vào đó
<vubuntor283> h em vao roi
<vubuntor283> mo len
<vubuntor283> chi thay moi cai computer
<vubuntor283> cho muc device
<vubuntor283> ngoai ra hok thay o dia nao nua het
<vubuntor283> =.=
<C4NoC> df -h
<C4NoC> thì nó là cái /home chứ chỗ nào
<vubuntor283> ma trong cai computer do hinh nhu la o dia cai he dieu hanh lun thi phai
<vubuntor283> em click vai thu ti newfolder bi an?
<vubuntor703> có ai có thể giúp làm sao cho eclipse tự động sinh code trong ubuntu không
<vubuntor703> nản quá, không biết làm cách nào cả
<vubuntor703> làm ơn giúp với
<_Tux_> vubuntor703: eclipse trong ubuntu với windows khác mịa gì nhau
<_Tux_> vubuntor703: mà sinh code là sinh cái code gì
<C4NoC> _Tux_: là tự động nó code
<C4NoC> chắc thế
<_Tux_> C4NoC: chắc là getter/setter
<_Tux_> chứ còn đống khác
<_Tux_> mà nó sinh ra được
<_Tux_> thì cần coder làm cái cm gì
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-07
<vubuntor636> có anh nào rảnh hỗ trợ e j2me cái với ạ?
<vubuntor715> em dùng backtrack 5 r3. Nhưng nó lại không nhận card wifi. Như vậy là do máy của em không được Backtrack hỗ trợ wifi hả?
<vubuntor715> Em dùng máy Dell 3420 insprison
<vubuntor656> chào mọi người ạ
<vubuntor656> chắc ko có ai ở đây???
<_Tux_> không
<vubuntor656> có mà bảo là ko
<dellos> 2
<Stanley00> !hi | dellos
<ubot2`> dellos: Chào bạn!
<dellos> co ai bit cac add header khong vay
<Stanley00> header?
<dellos> gia du nhu trong file a.c
<dellos> co include #include <c.h>
<dellos> lam ssao luc go gcc -c a.c
<dellos> no bao kong tim thay c.h
<Stanley00> dellos: trước hết, bạn vui lòng gõ tiếng việt trong này được không?
<dellos> tai khong muon su dung thu muc mac dinh cua no
<dellos> chua co vietkey
<Stanley00> dellos: vietkey?  bạn không dùng Ubuntu à?
<dellos> co chu
<dellos> ma dau cho chuyen ngon ngu tieng viet
<h04inh4m> :))
 * Stanley00 hơi bị dị ứng với kiểu này.
<Stanley00> dellos: bạn biết dùng #include "c.h" chứ?
<dellos> biet chu
<dellos> jo lam soa luc complie no nhan c.h
<dellos> trong cuon ebook dang doc no bao
<dellos> gcc -I/myPath/ filename.c
<dellos> ma kong duoc
<dellos> no cu bao kong co
<Stanley00> dellos: thế bạn đã gõ thế nào? Và quan trọng hơn là nó báo * chính xác * những gì
<dellos> gcc -I/~/dellos/MyWorkspace program.c
<dellos> program.c:5:17: fatal error: lib.h: No such file or directory
<Stanley00> thế bạn có biết " -I/~/dellos/MyWorkspace" nghĩa là gì không?
<dellos> minh biet la mac dinh complier se tim header file trong usr/include
<dellos> cai len tren la de no tim them trong duong dan de cho nhung header khai bao trong a.c
<dellos> dai loai la the
<Stanley00> vâng, thế bạn có biết cái đướng dẫn của bạn chỉ tới đâu không?
 * _Tux_ nghe thấy các lập trình viên nói về compiler
 * _Tux_ sợ quá
 * Stanley00 cũng hơi sợ... hix
<dellos> thi toi cho file header chu dau ?
<dellos> de chugn header voi a.c ma
<Stanley00> dellos: hỏi thiệt là sao bạn không dùng #include "c.h" cho nó tiện nhỉ? làm khổ mình chi vậy?
<dellos> tai dang doc huong dan nen no the
<dellos> haha
 * _Tux_ đếu đọc được Tiếng Việt không dấu
<dellos> ma cai <c.h> va "c.h" dai loai la the nao vay
<_Tux_> ignore dellos
<_Tux_> dellos: là search thử đi
<_Tux_> biết liền
<_Tux_> ;)
<Stanley00> _Tux_: có lẽ nên để thêm cái rule chỉ support tiếng việt thôi nhỉ :D
<dellos> rule lang nhang nen co may ten thoi kia
<VHNgoc> :-/
 * Stanley00 cảm thấy không ổn rồi... :-ss
<_Tux_> dellos: đếu care
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> dellos: thôi đi nốt đi
<_Tux_> cho nó ít bớt
 * _Tux_ xua xua dellos 
<_Tux_> đảm bảo bạn dellos mà đi
<_Tux_> sau lại có bài trên tinhte
<_Tux_> hay vn-zoom
 * VHNgoc phê bình _Tux_ và Stanley00 
<_Tux_> là ubuntu-vn thế này thế kia
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> hài vl
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<Stanley00> VHNgoc: chuyện gì chứ? /me đã kiên nhẫn lắm rồi đấy chớ :(
<dellos> public channel ma co ji phai ngai the
<vubuntor427> cho em hỏi vấn đề GPT với các anh ơi
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor427
<ubot2`> vubuntor427: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<dellos> cho nay trao doi khien thuc chu co phai chat chit choi dau ma kho khan the nhi?
<_Tux_> dellos: đây là nơi chát chit
<_Tux_> nên mới khó khăn thế
<_Tux_> dellos: không biết hả
<_Tux_> =))
<dellos> minh hoi kong thich thi kong tra loi the thoi
<dellos> dung kieu nguoi viet nhi
<vubuntor427> em đã chuyển sang dùng GPT, win 7, trên mạng e thấy có 2 phân cùng là EFI và Recovery mà e thấy máy e chỉ có mỗi EFI và mấy phân vùng cái Win và dữ liệu
<vubuntor427> như thế có vấn đề gì ko ạ?
<_Tux_> dellos: chả liên quan đến gì tới người Việt
<_Tux_> hay không phải người Việt
<_Tux_> :v
 * VHNgoc người Việt?
<h04inh4m> lót dép hóng xung đột
 * VHNgoc đẩy _Tux_ đi chỗ khác
<_Tux_> ai dùng máy xịn
<vubuntor427> khi e cài Ubuntu 64bit boot bằng usb thì màn hình hiển thị sọc chéo như ti vi hồi xưa
<VHNgoc> _Tux_: xem JAV típ đi
<_Tux_> có UEFI support vubuntor427 kìa
 * _Tux_ vẫn BIOS và MBR
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: mất điện cmnr
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor427> e kiểm tra manage trên win báo đã sang GPT rồi mà =D
<VHNgoc> \-:
<Stanley00> vubuntor427: thế lúc trước, chưa có GPT thì boot usb đó bình thường à?
 * _Tux_ hóng tin trên tinhte phò rum
<_Tux_> :v
<vubuntor427> vâng, lúc e chưa chuyển UEFI thì cái vẫn bt
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sn mời tên dellos đó đi sớm quá, phải để hắn ở lại xem sự khác biệt khi support chứ nhỉ... =))
<vubuntor427> ảnh đây ạ
<vubuntor427> http://i.upanh.com/rrbpez
<Stanley00> vubuntor427: thế vẫn là bản Ubuntu từ trước đến nay, hay là mới bung ra usb vậy bạn?
<_Tux_> Stanley00: hắn tự đi
<_Tux_> giữ làm sao :D
<vubuntor427> trước kia e dùng bios cài song song win và ubuntu khi boot nhờ GRUB để vào win
<vubuntor427> giờ chuyển sang UEFI e cài win 7 lên trước, ubuntu sau
<_Tux_> thì UEFI cũng vậy thôi mà
<_Tux_> kernel của Ubuntu nó support
<vubuntor427> muốn boot hệ điều hành nào chỉ cần vào menu boot cảu máy (F12)
<_Tux_> vubuntor427: dùng unetbootin tạo cái USB boot
<_Tux_> rồi cài bình thương thôi
<vubuntor427> win cũng bị tương tự a à
<Stanley00> vubuntor427: lúc boot usb, nó có cái mục checksum đó, dùng cái đó checksum coi lúc ghi có lỗi gì không thì tính tiếp
<vubuntor427> khi khởi động mà có update hay làm gì gì mà chạy phần trăm là màn hình bị sọc chéo
<vubuntor427> checksum fail anh à
<vubuntor427> chăc gói down về hỏng rồi
<Stanley00> bạn dùng gì để ghi ra USB vậy?
<Stanley00> cơ mà checksum fail cái file iso, hay là fail khi boot usb
<vubuntor427> e dùng Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.1.2
<vubuntor427> fail khi boot usb ạ
<_Tux_> Unetbootin
<_Tux_> vote Unetbootin
 * h04inh4m vote dd :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor427: bạn nên check sum cái file iso đi, vì mấy trình ghi ra USB này có sửa một số file nên checksum sẽ có một số file fail. nếu check sum file iso OK, thì bạn check lại khi boost USB, xem thử fail file nào rồi tính nhá
<vubuntor427> vâng. đó là vấn đề khi cài ubuntu, nhưng e muốn hỏi về GPT và UEFI ạ
<vubuntor427> hi khởi động mà có update hay làm gì gì mà chạy phần trăm là màn hình bị sọc chéo
<Stanley00> vâng, không vấn đề gì.
<vubuntor427> máy thì vẫn chạy bt, nhưng màn hình bị thế ạ
<vubuntor427> máy e thiêu phân vùng Recovery có sao ko ạ
<Stanley00> đa số là không sao.
<vubuntor427> híc. E là thiểu số mới bị thế chứ =D
<_Tux_> vubuntor427: cái sọc chéo ở màn hình
<vubuntor427> vâng ???
<_Tux_> nó chả liên quan gì tới UEFI GPT hay phân vùng recovery đâu
<_Tux_> nhớ thế là được
<Stanley00> như thế này nhá, GPT chỉ liên quan tới ổ cứng, không liên quan tới màn hình. UEFI thì có lẽ liên quan đôi chút. nhưng /me không nghĩ nó là nguyên nhân đâu
<Stanley00> còn cái update gì đó, /me cũng chả biết nó là cái gì, của uefi hay của window nữa. nên không thể nói gì nhiều.
<vubuntor427> à
<vubuntor427> e có 1 điểm cần lưu ý ạ
<vubuntor427> nếu chuyển sang boot BIOS thì màn sọc biến mất
<vubuntor427> kể cả cài ubuntu thì mà sọc cũng ko có ạ
<vubuntor427> Legary ấy ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor427: thế thì update bios đi, uefi có vấn đề rồi.
<vubuntor427> e ko nhớ rõ tên lắm
<vubuntor427> đây là bản mới nhất mà anh?
<vubuntor427> reinstall à anh?
<Stanley00> vậy thôi đừng dùng. hoặc dùng lại bản bios nguyên bản kèm theo máy lúc mới mua ấy.
<vubuntor427> e muốn dùng công nghệ mới ;))
<Stanley00> "không update bios khi nó không có lỗi" <= lúc nào /me muốn tải bios mới về cũng nhớ tới câu này.
<_Tux_> "kệ mịa nó, chết mua cái mới" <= lúc nào update bios cũng nhớ câu này
<_Tux_> up bios không thiếu bản nào
<_Tux_> desktop flash BIOS như đi chợ
<Stanley00> _Tux_: sn lại trêu em rồi... hic
<_Tux_> tổng thế ra chăc hàng trăm lần
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: nói thật mà
<vubuntor427> vãi mấy bác :v
 * _Tux_ update BIOS, firmware
<_Tux_> nhiệt tình lắm
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor427> "không update bios khi nó không có lỗi" thế giờ có lỗi thì sao anh? hiu hiu
<_Tux_> vubuntor427: chấp nhận đau thương
<Stanley00> "vậy thôi đừng dùng UEFI. hoặc dùng lại bản bios nguyên bản kèm theo máy lúc mới mua ấy."
<_Tux_> có thêm cục gạch công nghệ cao
<_Tux_> =))
 * VHNgoc còn ếu biết BIOS là gì
 * _Tux_ ngưỡng mộ vubuntor427 
 * _Tux_ ngưỡng mộ VHNgoc 
<_Tux_> dùng đồ xịn
<_Tux_> ếu có BIOS luôn
<VHNgoc> 3:
<Stanley00> sn _Tux_ lại troll =))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: vụ update BIOS á
<_Tux_> Stanley00: đừng sợ
<_Tux_> nhiệt tình nên
<_Tux_> lên*
<_Tux_> giờ mainboard nó ngon lắm
<_Tux_> Gigabyte thì DualBIOS
<_Tux_> ASUS thì BIOS Crashfree
<_Tux_> hỏng BIOS
<_Tux_> nó tự gọi trình đấy nên để nạp lại BIOS mà
<_Tux_> UEFI còn xịn nữa
<Stanley00> _Tux_: lúc trước có làm vài lân trên con lap cùi, ứ thấy khác biệt gì, nên éo update nữa =))
<vubuntor427> em thấy uefi hay mà
<_Tux_> Stanley00: khác chứ
<_Tux_> đọc changelog thì biết
<vubuntor427> chạy song song 2 HĐH thích cái nào bấm F12
 * _Tux_ update BIOS để nó fix mấy cái bug liên quan tới BIOS và powermanagement
<vubuntor427> ko cần GRUB hay win boot gì gì đó
<_Tux_> Stanley00: nói chung
<_Tux_> nghĩ đơn giản
<_Tux_> là đếu tự dưng thằng sản xuất
<_Tux_> nó ra BIOS mới
<_Tux_> nếu cái cũ ếu có vấn đề
<Stanley00> ờ, cái vụ changelog này mới vui nè. Máy ASUS, changelog có một dòng duy nhất "support new video cards"... nản luôn
<_Tux_> vubuntor427: quên đi
<_Tux_> kiểu đếu gì
<_Tux_> cũng phải có Bootloader
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: có gì nản
<_Tux_> nó không hữu ích
<_Tux_> chứ đâu có nghĩa rằng nó không dùng được
<Stanley00> ứ thấy có lý do nào để up, thế là éo up =))
<h04inh4m> có ai dùng GPT trên bios system chưa?
<h04inh4m> em không dám thử :)
 * _Tux_ dùng ầm ầm
<_Tux_> cơ mà ếu thấy khác gì
<_Tux_> Windows thì mặc mịa nó
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor427> có nhưng ko hiển thị ra HĐH cần chọn cái nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor427: ờ nói chung là để giải thích cho bạn hiểu
<_Tux_> nó hơi lằng nhằng
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor427: nhưng nên biết
<vubuntor427> e mới biết cái phân vùng Recovery là của WIN :)))
<vubuntor427> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/297800/vi-vn
<_Tux_> GPT với UEFI
<_Tux_> chả liên quan đếu gì tới nhau
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> mà cũng không hẳn
<_Tux_> nhưng nó không quyết định việc kia
<_Tux_> hết điện cmnr
<_Tux_> :(
<h04inh4m> việc kia là việc gì vậy anh _Tux_?
<h04inh4m> GPT đi chung với UEFI nhưng nó tương thích ngược với MBR nên bios vẫn boot được
<h04inh4m> em đọc thấy nó nói vậy
<Stanley00> h04inh4m: mới chôm từ wiki "In a GPT, the first sector of the disk is reserved for a "protective MBR" such that booting a BIOS-based computer from a GPT disk is supported, but the boot loader and O/S must both be GPT aware."
<h04inh4m> em cũng đọc trên wiki của arch :))
<h04inh4m> ủa mà chỉ cần bootloader nó nhận biết gpt để load OS thôi, tại sao OS cần phải nhận biết gpt?
<Stanley00> éc, hồi nãy nhìn nhầm thành *không tương thích ngược*
<h04inh4m> dĩ nhiên nếu không nhận biết được gpt thì không nhận được phân vùng thuộc gpt
<Stanley00> khuya rồi nên mắt mỏi rồi, chắc là phải thăng thôi :(
<h04inh4m> Stanley00: giải đáp thắc mắc ở trên của em với
<Stanley00> h04inh4m: cái nào đâu?
<h04inh4m> tại sao OS cần phải nhận biết gpt? nếu không nhận biết gpt thì vẫn có thể nhận biết được những phân vùng nằm trong mbr reversed sector mà
<Stanley00> h04inh4m:theo wiki thì cái MBR này chứa đúng 1 partition thôi, dùng để bảo vệ cái gpt phía sau, nó đâu có chứa thông tin phân vùng đâu, nên OS không dùng nó được
<Stanley00> h04inh4m: chi tiết xem link này nha http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table#Legacy_MBR_.28LBA_0.29
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-08
<vubuntor735> có pro nào chỉ mình cách cài access 2003 trên ubuntu 13.04 với?????????
<StalkingCrab> xóa ubuntu đi cài win
<h04inh4m> StalkingCrab: +1
<vubuntor735> trời.
<StalkingCrab> trời đất gì, access có chạy trên ubuntu đâu
<StalkingCrab> không dùng win thì dùng cái gì :-\
<vubuntor735> uk. thank nhe. định dọn nhà sang ubuntu mà kiểu này chắc về win lại wwa
<StalkingCrab> cần cái gì thì dùng hệ điều hành nào hỗ trợ cái đó
<StalkingCrab> chứ sao lại đòi ở VN mà muốn có tuyết được
<StalkingCrab> ở VN chỉ có đặc sản tai nạn giao thông với khói mù độc hại thôi :-\
<vubuntor735> ủa. mà cái wine chạy word được mà có cái access là ức chế thui
<StalkingCrab> thôi, cần access thì về win
<StalkingCrab> dùng wine giống kiểu cắm đầu vô ngăn đá tủ lạnh dòm tuyết vậy
<_papasmurf_> :3
<vubuntor735> ví dụ hay ghê
<h04inh4m> đang khuyên chân thành mà bạn vubuntor735 nói thử giễu ngược lại :D
<vubuntor735> đâu có. mình chỉ khen thui. không có ý j #
<vubuntor735> vậy cho mình hỏi ubuntu ra đời cho viêc j chủ yếu vậy
<StalkingCrab> duyệt wed
<StalkingCrab> coi phym
<StalkingCrab> chát chít
<StalkingCrab> hmmm
 * StalkingCrab dùng có mỗi ngần nấy chức năng :-\
<StalkingCrab> à quên, nghe nhạc nữa
<_papasmurf_> coi p0rn hem sợ vi dút
<vubuntor735> eo. thấy cái duyệt web còn có lý. mấy cái coi phim nghe nhạc nó cứ bị giật giật ý
 * StalkingCrab coi phim nghe nhạc thấy bt, tốt
 * h04inh4m coi phim nghe nhạc bình thường
<vubuntor735> mình mở loa lớn là giật
<StalkingCrab> okay
<StalkingCrab> vậy thế chắc không nghe nhạc xem phim được nữa
<StalkingCrab> dùng win vậy
<vubuntor735> eo. nghe mấy bác nói thế làm mịnh hết mún vọc linux lun
<h04inh4m> muốn vọc phải siêng tự tìm hiểu chút bạn :)
 * StalkingCrab cũng đang muốn vọc windows
 * h04inh4m lười nên trình newbie forever
<StalkingCrab> mà không có $ mua
<StalkingCrab> cứ phải dùng ubuntu hoài
<StalkingCrab> :-<
<vubuntor735> win thì tha hồ crack mà
 * StalkingCrab không biết cờ rắc
<StalkingCrab> có sao dùng vậy
<vubuntor735> oh. thế là tốt. anh bill chắc hài lòng lắm
#ubuntu-vn 2013-06-09
<Cua> okay
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-02
<vubuntor737> hi
<oracle95_> hello
* oracle95_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: irc://irc.freenode.net/hvaonline
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<oracle95> a
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-04
<vubuntor529> Cho mình hỏi mình đang có 1 file install.sh nhưng khi mình bấm vào không hiển thị terminal mà vào thẳng dạng text
<Stanley00> hmm... lại là file install.sh :((
<Stanley00> vubuntor529: sao bạn không dùng software center để cài phần mềm cho nó thoải mái vậy?
<vubuntor529> mình không biết - mình mới bắt đầu dùng unbuntu
<vubuntor529> bạn có thể hướng dẫn mình cách làm không?
<Stanley00> " dùng software center để cài phần mềm " <= mình đã hướng dẫn rồi đấy thôi
<vubuntor529> mình tải cái giao diện mac cho ubuntu ý thấy hướng dẫn là chỉ cần double click vào rồi chạy terminal là được nhưng mình làm lại vào text :((
<Stanley00> vubuntor529: bạn dùng ubuntu phiên bản bao nhiêu vậy? \
<vubuntor529> 14.04 LTS
<Stanley00> ok, nó không có supprt vụ đổi theme thành mac nữa đâu, bạn khỏi cài đi cho khỏi hư ubuntu
<vubuntor529> Vậy à ! Cám ớn cậu nhé, nhưng có cách nào khắc phục được cái file .sh này không cậu?
<Stanley00> để làm gì khi bạn sẽ không dùng tới nó nữa?
<vubuntor529> Ừ thế thôi vậy ! cám ơn cậu hì
<vubuntor089> Xin chào ! mình cài wine trên ubuntu 14.04 bị lỗi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-05
<vubuntor179> hi all
<Stanley00> !hi
<Stanley00> !hi vubuntor179
<vubuntor179> mình muốn hỏi mình cài ubuntu mà ko biết cách cài wiless cho laptop
<vubuntor179> mạng Lan thì ok rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor179: thông thường là tự nhận, bạn cho biết loại card wireless và phiên bản ubuntu đang dùng xem.
<vubuntor179> laptop của mình là Dell vostro 1400
<favadi> vubuntor179: gõ lspci | grep -i network vào terminal rồi post kết quả lên đây
<vubuntor179> cảm ơn các bạn! mình sẽ thử cài lại version mới nhất xem sao rồi báo cáo lại
<Stanley00> ???
<n0bawk> vostro thi` chac' lai. phai? cai` firmware vao`
<vubuntor595> co anh nao co the khoi phuc du lieu khong giup em voi
<vubuntor595> khan cap
<Stanley00> thôi, bye bye dữ liệu của bạn đi
<vubuntor595> em dang viet luan van bi ong anh o vien xoa mat
<vubuntor595> ko co cach nao khoi phuc a
<Stanley00> vậy à? dữ liệu bạn để trên phân vùng định dạng gì?
<vubuntor595> no nam tren phan vung fat 32
<vubuntor595> ban co biet tooll nao recover tot ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor595: máy bạn vẫn còn window đúng không?
<vubuntor595> dung van con win dow
<vubuntor595> nhung ong ban minh xoa bang terminal  tren ubuntu khong biet co khoi phuc duoc ko ban
<Stanley00> nguyên tắc đầu tiên là không nên ghi thêm bất cứ gì lên phân vùng đó,
<vubuntor595> uh minh hieu nen ko ghi gi ca  moi vua bi thoi
<vubuntor595> nen dung tool cua win dow hay ubuntu de khoi phuc ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor595: ubuntu thì mình không biết đâu
<Stanley00> window thì mình cũng không dùng lâu rồi
<Stanley00> lúc trước có biết 1 tool hay lắm nhưng giờ search lại không thấy
<Stanley00> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/five-apps/five-free-portable-recovery-tools/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Five free portable recovery tools - TechRepublic ] - www.techrepublic.com
<Stanley00> bạn thử mấy tool trong này xem, portable nên dễ dùng lắm
<Stanley00> cái tool đầu tiên có vẻ ổn đó
<vubuntor595> ok de minh thu cam on ban truoc nhe
#ubuntu-vn 2014-06-06
<OfficeCrab> okay
<OfficeCrab> me nappy mac napy
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-01
<wingadium> sáng đang định edit wiki 1 chút thì ko thấy nút edit đâu :v
<wingadium> anh em lại phân lại quyền à =)))
<vubuntor081> Em hỏi cái nay ko liên quan lắm nhưng vẫn mong mọi người giúp đỡ. Em mới cài Ubuntu 15.04 mà sao mấy cái icons ở unity nó bị nhèo, 1 số icons như chrome, trash, connection, ....
<vubuntor081> bị nhòe, mờ mờ
<vubuntor268> all
<vubuntor268> mình cài đặt lbp6200d trên ubuntu 14.o4 nhưng máy in ko hoạt động
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: Canon?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: rất hên xui
<MrTuxHdb> vô cùng hên xui khi cài máy in Canon
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: cái đó là bug của Unity
<MrTuxHdb> về icon scale
<MrTuxHdb> dist-upgrade đi thì nó sẽ hết
<vubuntor268> nghĩ là sao? mình mới vào nghề chưa rõ lắm
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: nghĩa là update ubuntu đi
<MrTuxHdb> nó sẽ hết
<MrTuxHdb> bugs đấy đã được confirm
<MrTuxHdb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1446081
<vubuntor268> có cái dở là mình ko cài được canon(máy in) lên ubuntu thì phải quay lại widown
<SuperLuserv3> [ Bug #1446081 “Incorrect scaling of launcher icons” : Bugs : unity package : Ubuntu ] - bugs.launchpad.net
<MrTuxHdb> à chết
<MrTuxHdb> nhầm sang vubuntor081
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: máy in của bạn thì phải chịu thôi
<MrTuxHdb> canon viết driver rất tệ cho linux
<MrTuxHdb> không thể làm được gì đâu
<MrTuxHdb> có 2 cách khắc phục
<vubuntor268> cách nào?
<MrTuxHdb> dùng Windows hoặc dùng máy ảo windows
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor268> thế thì thua
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: nhà sản xuất nó củ chuối vậy
<MrTuxHdb> nên mua thì chọn con HP nào mà mua :3
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: sửa đi
<vubuntor268> cơ bản máy in nó rẻ hơn hp
<MrTuxHdb> tại hôm qua nghịch linh tinh
<vubuntor268> sửa bằng cách nào
<MrTuxHdb> tick nhầm cái options
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: máy in thì mình nói rồi, không sửa được đâu. Chỉ còn cách cắm vào máy Windows mà in thôi. Máy khỏe thì cài máy ảo khi nào cần in thì dùng máy ảo mà in
 * wingadium đang hỏi vụ wiki cơ mà
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: thì bảo sửa đi mà :D
<MrTuxHdb> qua tick nhầm cái options =))
<wingadium> h chịu đang ngồi công ty
<wingadium> chặn mẹ nó github rôi
<wingadium> =)))
<wingadium> luồn lách mãi ms vào đc IRC
<MrTuxHdb> tunnel
<MrTuxHdb> tunnel
<vubuntor268> có ai giúp không
<MrTuxHdb> ơ thế nói rồi
<MrTuxHdb> mà cứ như không á
<wingadium> dẫn hộ cái link với /MrTuxHdb
<vubuntor268> mình cài đặt lbp6200d trên ubuntu 14.o4 nhưng máy in ko hoạt động
<vubuntor268> mình cài đặt lbp6200d trên ubuntu 14.o4 nhưng máy in ko hoạt động
<MrTuxHdb> có cần phải copy paste lại nhiều lần thế không?
<trungduca8vn> Tux chui vào Miền Nam rồi à
<vubuntor268> sao khong có ai giúp
<trungduca8vn> giúp cái j bạn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: nói rồi không nghe
<MrTuxHdb> rồi kêu gào không ai giúp
 * MrTuxHdb không đỡ được
<MrTuxHdb> trungduca8vn: vầng anh :D
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/In-%E1%BA%A5n
<SuperLuserv3> [ In ấn · Ubuntu-VN/wiki Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<MrTuxHdb> dẫn wiki không lại bảo mình nói điêu
<trungduca8vn> à mấy dòng home use
<trungduca8vn> canon 2900
<trungduca8vn> còn cả HP 1020
<trungduca8vn> đến Mac OSX còn ngất nhé
<trungduca8vn> :D
<trungduca8vn> bỏ qua đi bạn
<trungduca8vn> không in được đâu
<vubuntor268> khỉ
<trungduca8vn> mình toàn phải gửi skype nhờ trợ lý in hộ cơ
<trungduca8vn> sống chung với lũ quen rồi
<trungduca8vn> cố lên
<vubuntor081> de em thá»­
<vubuntor081> cám ơn anh MrTuxHdb
<vubuntor268> mình cài đặt lbp6200d trên ubuntu 14.o4 nhưng máy in ko hoạt động
<MrTuxHdb> ...
<MrTuxHdb> quá mệt mỏi cho một người không chịu lắng nghe!
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor268: máy đấy không có driver đâu
<CoconutCrab> chịu khó đi
<trungduca8vn> à mà U nó add printer share window samba nó có đòi ID Password không ý nhở
<trungduca8vn> trong trường hợp máy window không để chế độ login
<CoconutCrab> chăc có
<CoconutCrab> hem bít
<CoconutCrab> mua cái máy in postscript cho lành
<CoconutCrab> os nào cũng chạy được hết
<MrTuxHdb> trungduca8vn: nếu mà nó để kiểu share mã hóa cao vẫn bị
<MrTuxHdb> đổi về 56bit chắc là được
<trungduca8vn> giống như MACOS muốn add printer window sống chết cũng phải tạo mới user trên win cho nó login vào
<trungduca8vn> không có không được
<vubuntor922> Nãy em có hỏi cái icons bị nhòe trên Ubuntu 15.04. Em đã thử chạy dist-upgrage nhưng lỗi trên vẫn còn, anh MrTuxHbd giúp em với
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: chọn cái repo update-to-date ấy
<MrTuxHdb> mà thực ra thì theo launchpad nó chưa offical fix
<MrTuxHdb> thì phải chịu
<MrTuxHdb> của mình nó không nhòe quá
<MrTuxHdb> chắc tại mình để icon bé
<wingadium> 3 hôm nay toàn ctr alt f2 làm việc
<MrTuxHdb> size 40
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: bệnh
<wingadium> =))) unity bị lỗi cmnr
<MrTuxHdb> đau mắt lắm
<vubuntor922> tren Ubuntu 14.04 với 14.10 của em ko bị
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor268: thì bug kia của 15.04 mà
<MrTuxHdb> thôi xấu tí vẫn làm việc được
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<wingadium> zsh + ohmyzsh thì đẹp vleu
<trungduca8vn> có ai thử zorin chưa
<vubuntor922> của em 40 cũng bị
<wingadium> nhưng thôi chắc tối về sửa unity, chứ không chầy cối đc
<vubuntor922> 48 thì ko bị
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor922: kệ nó đi
<vubuntor922> mà chỉ vì cai lỗi icons nay mà em phải sài 14.04
<MrTuxHdb> xấu tí cũng có sao mà
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor922> ức chế quá
<MrTuxHdb> vài bữa nó fix
<wingadium> để cao thế, mình toàn để có 28 32 à
<MrTuxHdb> có gì mà xoắn
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: bé vl
<MrTuxHdb> để auto hide mà
<vubuntor922> Em cung mong vậy
<MrTuxHdb> to sợ gì
<vubuntor922> chứ cái lôi này bij tưf hồi beta 2
<wingadium> auto hide lúc mình mở ra mở vào cái windows nó co giãn khó chịu lắm
<vubuntor922> chỉ sợ nó ko sửa
<wingadium> kiểu gì nó chả sửa, report lên bug ấy =)))
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: nà sao?
<vubuntor922> Em chưa hiểu report sao nữa
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor922: người ta report rồi
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<vubuntor922> mấy lần em report mà chả thấy trả lời
<MrTuxHdb> confirmed rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :)
<vubuntor922> hổi trên askubuntu luôn rồi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor922: report lên upstream
<wingadium> nó dàn lại trang ấy
<vubuntor922> chán đời ghê
<MrTuxHdb> chứ lên đây giải quyết được gì :D
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: có đếu đâu?
<vubuntor922> vậy anh em cũng bị hả?
<wingadium> tất nhiên là không vì mấy hôm nay có dùng unity đâu
<vubuntor922> ac
<wingadium> mà thôi tối cài i3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor922: lỗi của upstream mà
<vubuntor922> Em cài nhiều máy lắm rồi, máy nào cũng bị, cài chắc phair 4 tới 5 cái
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng mình thấy bình thường
<MrTuxHdb> để screenshot cho xem
<vubuntor922> Em nhìn sài ko nổi luôn
<vubuntor922> phải sài 14.04 nè
<vubuntor922> ok
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor922: http://i.imgur.com/blgfq3O.png
<MrTuxHdb> nà
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: co giãn gì đâu ta
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor922: lol
<MrTuxHdb> 15.04 nhanh hơn mà
<MrTuxHdb> mình dùng 15.04 thấy máy nó temp thấp hơn 14.04
<wingadium> chắc do cảm nhận
<MrTuxHdb> trÆ°Æ¡c temp ~60
<MrTuxHdb> giờ chỉ 54-55
<wingadium> 42 lol
<MrTuxHdb> dell
<MrTuxHdb> offical dell problem
<wingadium> asus
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<wingadium> asus = máy lạnh everywhere
<wingadium> 60 là bằng temp /me chơi dota 2
<MrTuxHdb> touchpad, keyboard lởm everywhere
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor922> ohm bị vậy đó. để em post tấm hình lên
<MrTuxHdb> Spotify cCPU leak
<MrTuxHdb> của mình lên được cả 100 cơ mà
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<wingadium> ờ nhắc mới đắng, nhờ người đi mua máy hộ, éo test bàn phím, mình về ấn cạch phát bung mẹ nó space
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: đổi được mà :3
<wingadium> ừ
<wingadium> lần đầu đổi ko mất $$
<wingadium> cơ mà 2 tuần ko có máy
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
<MrTuxHdb> đm đổi cái bàn phím hay cái nút
<MrTuxHdb> chỉ 10m chứ mấy
<wingadium> đổi cả ạ, bung hẳn ra nhé
<MrTuxHdb> tụi nó ôm hàng ghê hầy
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: gãy cái nẫy ở phím luôn?
<MrTuxHdb> thím có bạn gái chưa mà khỏe thế =))
<wingadium> nó gẫy cái chân cài vào thanh thép ấy
<wingadium> thì tại nó lởm sẵn rồi mà
<MrTuxHdb> thì cãi nẫy bé bé bằng nhựa mà
 * MrTuxHdb bung cả space, phím o, phím w
<wingadium> đợt đấy tạm nghỉ gái gú nên tay có khỏe hơn
<MrTuxHdb> sau 3 năm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: trước asus có con U80V
<MrTuxHdb> bàn phím ngon
<MrTuxHdb> blacklit keyboard
<MrTuxHdb> phím nhảy sướng
 * wingadium sau 3 năm con máy vẫn còn nguyên bàn phím màn hình các kiểu, nhưng cháy main =)))
<wingadium> acer 5755
<MrTuxHdb> >Acer
<vubuntor922> https://c4.staticflickr.com/8/7751/18142412528_9ae4d29173_b.jpg
<MrTuxHdb> >2015
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor922: kĩ tính thế
<MrTuxHdb> nhìn thế là được rồi
<wingadium> vubuntor922: đẹp mà
<MrTuxHdb> có ngắm cả ngày đâu
<wingadium> có bị sao đâu
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: có mà
<MrTuxHdb> thằng unity nó render hơi lụi cái icon
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<wingadium> cái icon wifi nó bị mờ chứ cái kia bt
<MrTuxHdb> cơ mà đấy wingadium có nhận ra đâu :3
<vubuntor922> có mà mọi nguoi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor922: kĩ tính quá
<vubuntor922> cái 14.04 nhìn icons trong vắt
<vubuntor922> đẹp lắm
<MrTuxHdb> kệ nó đi
<vubuntor183> hi
<MrTuxHdb> làm việc tiếp, chứ xoắn gì icon
<vubuntor922> hic vậy anh em chịu số phận luôn hả
<wingadium> hay là mình nhìn từ 1204 đến giờ nó vậy nên không cảm nhận
<vubuntor183> xin lỗi ACE
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: chắc ít nhìn gái
<MrTuxHdb> nên mắt nó lụi đi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor183> e mới vào linux và muốn sử dụng hệ điều hành này
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor183: rồi
<vubuntor183> ai có tư vấn hoặc hướng dẫn giúp em với
<MrTuxHdb> tư vấn gì :3
<wingadium> đệch, trường 600 nam có 50 nữ nhé, lớp còn chả có đứa nào, nó trốn sang học kinh tế hết
 * MrTuxHdb xòe 3 gói support ra
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor183: bạn mua gói nào
<MrTuxHdb> gói Starter
<MrTuxHdb> gói Đại Bàng
<MrTuxHdb> hay Long Hổ
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> vubuntor183 phải chơi gói bussinese
<trungduca8vn> Đệch
<trungduca8vn> Ultimate nha
<trungduca8vn> :D
<trungduca8vn> hỗ trợ bằng nạp thẻ điện thoại nha
<wingadium> hay là super ultra ultimate
<trungduca8vn> nạp 5 cái có người đến ngủ cùng cầm tay gõ phím
<wingadium> có quẹt thẻ paypal nhé, service nhanh =))))
<trungduca8vn> đùa thôi
<trungduca8vn> em cần hỗ trợ gì mọi người giúp
<trungduca8vn> đừng hỏi bâng quơ như thế
<trungduca8vn> :D
<vubuntor183> khổ ghê
<vubuntor183> cũng ko biết bắt đầu từ đâu....................
<vubuntor017> mình nên sử dụng hệ điều hành Linux nào?
<stk> Arch Linux
<stk> :3
<trungduca8vn> tức là người mới hay người cũ
<wingadium> lại hard core rồi
<trungduca8vn> mới thì dùng Freya - Zorin
<trungduca8vn> hơi mới 1 tý thì Ubuntu
 * MrTuxHdb tát stk 
<trungduca8vn> còn cũ chắc chưa hâm hỏi cái này
<trungduca8vn> :D
<vubuntor017> người mới
<stk> Freya - Zorin là cái nhồn gì thế
<stk> hu hu
<vubuntor017> mới mò vào đây
<trungduca8vn> ờ
<vubuntor017> các bác chỉ giúp cho nhanh
<trungduca8vn> GG để biết thêm chi tiết
 * stk dùng Linux 13-14 năm chưa nghe nói
<MrTuxHdb> stk: đi compile hàng cho cubieboard đi
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<stk> thôi ko quan tâm nó là cái nhồn gì luôn
<trungduca8vn> mịa nó lên đây chơi anh em à
<wingadium> cơ mà đc cái Arch cài sướng, cứ giải nén xong cài syslinux cho nó là xong
<trungduca8vn> :|
<stk> : ))))
<wingadium> =)))
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor017: thật
<vubuntor017> tào lao ghê
<MrTuxHdb> mình cài Windows đã 10 năm
<MrTuxHdb> tốt
<MrTuxHdb> vô cùng
<vubuntor017> đọc còn hơn ngồi đây hóng mấy pác
<MrTuxHdb> giờ Windows 10 rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor017: hỏi xài linux nào thì chả thế
<MrTuxHdb> =)
<wingadium> nói chung thì vẫn phải dual boot
<wingadium> =))
<wingadium> vì phải code cả .Net
<wingadium> bỏ thế ếu nào đc M$
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor017: bạn thích xài linux để làm gì
<MrTuxHdb> để chơi, khoe mẽ?
<MrTuxHdb> hay thích làm hacker
<MrTuxHdb> mũ cối?
 * wingadium cài để xem phim
<vubuntor017> hacker cái cục
<MrTuxHdb> ai biết
<vubuntor017> trả lời tào lao
<vubuntor017> ko mất thời gian
<MrTuxHdb> ở đây nhiều hacker lắm
<MrTuxHdb> vào hỏi cài kali linux như nào
<stk> vubuntor017: cục tính rồi nhé
<MrTuxHdb> mà máy em có mỗi một phân vùng
<MrTuxHdb> toàn hardcore
<wingadium> trường /me có thằng Niger cài kali xong ko biết config vào proxy giảng đường
<vubuntor017> mất thời gian
<stk> vubuntor017: thì quit đi :)
<vubuntor017> ko cần phải nói đâu
<vubuntor017> stupid!
<MrTuxHdb> uầy
<MrTuxHdb> ghê
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> hỏi rõ ràng mục đích rồi, cài làm gì người ta suggest cho
<stk> đó là lí do mình lười vào ubuntu vn
<wingadium> haizz
<stk> nhiều bạn rage
<stk> he he
 * MrTuxHdb bóp trym stk 
<wingadium> ếu biết bản thân cần gì thì thất bại mẹ rồi
<MrTuxHdb> để bạn í out nhanh quá
<MrTuxHdb> cho nó ở lại troll tí
<MrTuxHdb> thái độ như B`
<Dynamo> fsck wingadium
<wingadium> cờ hó Dynamo đã xuất hiện
<Dynamo> đọc lại log sao chả thấy có cái gì thú vị thế
<Dynamo> :/
<Dynamo> thôi đi ra cài lại cái tunnel
 * wingadium nói xấu Dynamo thì có cái gì thú vị
<wingadium> mà Dynamo hôm nọ lên trường làm gì
 * stk chửi chửi Dynamo để chào
 * MrTuxHdb tụt quần Dynamo 
 * Dynamo ôm hôn stk
 * stk rên rỉ
 * Dynamo búng thun MrTuxHdb 
<stk> á, cái room này có log
<stk> :V
<MrTuxHdb> #bệnhhoạn-vn
<wingadium> thì nó ghi log ngay trên mà
<wingadium> =
<wingadium> =)))
<stk> #gaybuntu-vn
<Dynamo> vote ban ubuntulog
<CoconutCrab> no :v
<CoconutCrab> channel này là chính thức của ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> được canonical bless cho
<CoconutCrab> muốn chat nhảm -> #vnluser
<stk> nope
<stk> #gaybuntu-vn
<Dynamo> CoconutCrab: cái notice trước có mà sao giờ mất rồi
<CoconutCrab> giấu hàng :3
<lewtds> trungduca8 là bác nào đấy?
<CoconutCrab> trung đức a8
<CoconutCrab> durr
<lewtds> cái vụ icon trong launcher
<lewtds> chắc là icon scaling để số lẻ rồi
<AlexViean> hôm nay thứ 2, giờ này chắc các tiền bối đang bận đi làm hết rồi -_-
<vubuntor511> mình cài canon lbp 6200 trên ubuntu 14.04 nhưng máy in ko hoạt động được
<vubuntor511> mình cài canon lbp 6200 trên ubuntu 14.04 nhưng máy in ko hoạt động được
<CoconutCrab> máy đó chưa có driver nha bạn
<vubuntor511> tức là chưa có driver trên ubuntu ạ
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<CoconutCrab> nói chung cái lũ canon củ chuối lắm
<vubuntor511> khổ là đã mua về rồi
<vubuntor511> tức là sử dụng lại windows
<vubuntor511> Thật không thể tin được ....củ chuối
<CoconutCrab> :3
<lewtds> vubuntor511: còn đổi được k?
<vubuntor511> http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/printers/laser/i-sensys_lbp6200d.aspx
<SuperLuserv3> [ i-SENSYS LBP6200d - Canon Europe ] - www.canon-europe.com
<lewtds> đây là tài liệu hướng dẫn chính thức, nhưng rất hên xui
<lewtds> nếu cài mà nó k nhận thì chịu thôi
<lewtds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<SuperLuserv3> [ CanonCaptDrv190 - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor511> mình làm mãi rồi
<vubuntor511> nó không nhúc nhích
<lewtds> bạn dùng 64 bit đúng k?
<lewtds> driver này chạy trên 64bit toàn lỗi thôi
<CoconutCrab> lewtds: canon vật vã lắm
<CoconutCrab> có cái chạy có cái chả chạy
<CoconutCrab> mất công vl luôn
<lewtds> mình cũng cài mãi rồi, k chịu nổi
<lewtds> nên h đặt riêng một cái desktop
<lewtds> windows trong nhà
<lewtds> chỉ để in
<lewtds> setup in qua mạng
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> mua thêm cái máy tính nữa cài máy in hử
<CoconutCrab> sau này rút kinh nghiệm
<CoconutCrab> cứ mua máy in postcript về
<CoconutCrab> chạy phe phé luôn
<lewtds> đâu, em có con máy in cũ
<lewtds> à nhầm
<lewtds> desktop cũ
<CoconutCrab> linux mac win gì chạy hết
<CoconutCrab> đúng nghĩa là nhét file postcript vào giấy phọt ra
<lewtds> được cái là cái máy in này setup qua mạng có thể in postscript được
<CoconutCrab> samba sambủng
<lewtds> yup
<lewtds> samba
<CoconutCrab> xerox wtf
<CoconutCrab> ftw*
<CoconutCrab> toshiba too
<lewtds> xerox hả?
<lewtds> chỉ nhớ đợt trước xem thì thấy driver HP khủng nhất
<CoconutCrab> không, con đang nói là toshiba
<CoconutCrab> HP không bằng xerox đâu
<lewtds> nếu sau này mà mua máy in mới thì cứ nhắm xerox huh?
<vubuntor511> clear
<CoconutCrab> lewtds: cứ xem kỹ trước khi mua :3
<CoconutCrab> nhắc thế mới nhớ, còn con brother ở nhà
<CoconutCrab> về sửa sửa cái driver mở 1 tí cho support :3
 * wingadium cài máy in trước gặp con canon đĩa driver chỉ cài được cho vista, 8.1 đứng hình luôn
<wingadium> =)))))
<wingadium> nói chung cài hẳn con máy ảo chỉ để in cũng được
<wingadium> lewtds vụ wiki, phần install software có nên suggest cài mấy phần mềm hỗ trợ kiểu apt-fast không nhỉ, thấy khá hay
<lewtds> (y)
<wingadium> tạm thời todo sẽ có phần đó, install từ *.deb, convert từ *.rpm ms nghĩ ra thế thôi
<lewtds> wingadium: nhưng mà mình nghĩ chỉ cần nhắc đến kiểu gạch đầu dòng mention thôi
<wingadium> ừ kiểu suggest ấy
<MrTuxHdb> mịa
<MrTuxHdb> bảo bạn kia từ sáng rồi
<MrTuxHdb> mà đm
<MrTuxHdb> sáng giờ cứ lặp đi lặp lại 1 câu
<MrTuxHdb> đxrm
 * MrTuxHdb hết kiên nhẫn thể loại đấy
<MrTuxHdb> lần nào vào cũng 2 dòng lặp lại 1 câu hỏi
<MrTuxHdb> mà cả sáng đã trả lời rồi
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: apt-fast bựa lắm
 * MrTuxHdb thấy tốt nhất không nên đưa vào offical docs
<MrTuxHdb> external cái link thôi
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: /me vào trả lời phát okay nín luôn ; )
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: đếu liên quan
<lewtds> haha
<MrTuxHdb> có tin là sáng mai nó lại lên hỏi không
<lewtds> external cái link là sao?
<MrTuxHdb> sáng ngày nó nín đấy
<MrTuxHdb> chiều lại nên
<MrTuxHdb> mà đm thằng máy in này
<MrTuxHdb> hỏi nhiều lần rồi
<MrTuxHdb> lần nào cũng bảo là không được
<MrTuxHdb> phải xài Windows
<MrTuxHdb> mà đm nó vẫn hỏi
<MrTuxHdb> bá»±c v;
<lewtds> uhm, có xem log rồi
<wingadium> thấy ngon mà /me dủng chả thấy sao =))))
<wingadium> hay tại chưa vào case lỗi
<MrTuxHdb> thấy apt-fast chả khác đếu gì apt =))
<MrTuxHdb> chọn được mirror ngon là end game
<lewtds> wingadium: /me in được bằng LBP2900 trên Lin được có 2, 3 lần
<lewtds> sau nó chết hết
<lewtds> mà driver k xử lý edge case
<lewtds> như kiểu
<lewtds> hết giấy
<lewtds> hay kẹt giấy đâu
 * MrTuxHdb chỉ làm cho nó nhúc nhích
<MrTuxHdb> chứ đếu in được
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<wingadium> các đồng ý ứ chọn mirror :v
<wingadium> lại phát sinh ra vấn đề bảo các bé chọn mirror =))))
<wingadium> nói chung thì if update install too slow ->  change mirror và apt-fast
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: kệ các bé đi
<MrTuxHdb> apt-fast nó lưu cache riêng
<MrTuxHdb> cú nhất đoạn đấy
<wingadium> lại quay về kệ các bé thích nhanh tự tìm
<wingadium> =))))
<MrTuxHdb> hướng dẫn nó dùng được đã
<MrTuxHdb> tweak thì tự tìm chứ sao
 * MrTuxHdb làm sao có cảm hứng viết nốt mpv và vlc ta
<lewtds> cái bài mpv bị sâu quá
 * lewtds nghĩ mấy cái đó họ tự tìm hiểu được
<lewtds> chỉ cần show ra vài tính năng hay ho thôi
<lewtds> btw, +1 2001 = )
<lewtds> nhạc hay v~
<lewtds> Also sprach Zarathustra
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: sâu chỗ nào =))
<MrTuxHdb> thấy có mỗi cài đặt mà
<MrTuxHdb> đã có gì đâu mà sâu?
<wingadium> kệ
<wingadium> đêm viết nốt, tối còn đi chơi vs gái :(((
<lewtds> (y)
 * lewtds dòm playboy wingadium 
<lewtds> cắm rễ trên HL mà cũng tán được gái
<wingadium> vấn đề không phải cắm rễ ở đâu mà là mình có muốn hay không
<wingadium> nói thế chứ HL HN 30km gần mà
<wingadium> tí phi về HN mà
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: vậy là tối nay
<lewtds> trời ơi wise words
<MrTuxHdb> đi tìm lại tuổi thơ?
<MrTuxHdb> lại úp mặt vào sông quê
<MrTuxHdb> huehuehue
<wingadium> úp thế ms để đc râu =)))
<lewtds> looooooooooool
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: cẩn thận bị rận râu đấy
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<wingadium> vệ sinh sạch sẽ cháu ngoan bác hồ sao rận đc, anw thỉnh thoảng vẫn có gái sang phòng ngủ nhờ mà
<wingadium> chỉ "ngủ" thôi
<wingadium> à mà lewtds học Ngoại Thương à
<lewtds> soi nhanh v~
 * lewtds tưởng hide trên fb rồi chứ nhỉ /:)
<wingadium> ko để ý lâu rồi, tại thấy hay chém gió vs lão Dynamo
<wingadium> vs lại dùng bogo nên soi tác giả là thằng nào
<wingadium> =))))
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: lewtds ở miền đất đầy nắng và gái
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng nghe bảo chỉ thích hoa có hạt aka MBBG
<wingadium> ngoại thương thì nhiều gái, có mấy bé xinh phết, trc học cùng
<wingadium> -_-
 * lewtds chưa bh tán gái FTU luôn haha
 * wingadium cũng thế mà, anw tình 1 đêm vs các kiểu lại là chuyện khác
<lewtds> mấy bạn cùng trường chơi k hợp
<lewtds> tình một đêm gái FTU cũng ít
<lewtds> mấy bạn trường nghệ thuật dễ hơn
<wingadium> chơi vs MrTuxHdb nhiều =)))
<MrTuxHdb> wingadium: tụi nó ăn mặc hơn thôi
<MrTuxHdb> chứ gái ngoại thương nó xấu thì cứ gọi ma chê quỷ hờn
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<wingadium> trc cũng thích nhỏ bạn bên đấy, cơ mà bạn ấy yêu cầu cao vcd =))))
<CoconutCrab> uh
<CoconutCrab> huh
<lewtds> thật ra cũng có vài bạn thoải mái tình một đêm nhưng lại toàn diện bạn thân...
 * lewtds toàn chơi vs người weird
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: ôi xời
<MrTuxHdb> ăn luôn
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<lewtds> nah, bạn thân biết nhau hết rồi k ăn được đâu = )
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: "mày ơi cho tao sờ tí"
<CoconutCrab> huh
<CoconutCrab> uh
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<lewtds> the thrill is gone
<lewtds> haha
<lewtds> cái bài đấy bựa vồn
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
 * CoconutCrab lò dò bò đi
<stk> lewtds: hmm, tiep can gai truong nghe thuat kieu gi?
<MrTuxHdb> vác trym ra khoe?
<CoconutCrab> cách đó stk có làm được đâu
<stk> :V
<stk> :V
<stk> :V
<lewtds> thế bh phải chơi server mới hả?
<CoconutCrab> có thì dùng luôn
<CoconutCrab> tội gì
<CoconutCrab> trông chiên nghiệp hơn
<MrTuxHdb> server có rồi
 * MrTuxHdb bị ườn
<CoconutCrab> tưởng khanhpt bảo chuyển với cài gì cơ mà/
<MrTuxHdb> db?
<MrTuxHdb> thôi làm mới đập mịa hết đi
<MrTuxHdb> xong thì chuyển dns sang
<CoconutCrab> cái gì mà vote cài ubuntu hay debian ấy
<lewtds> hiện tại đang dùng server của canonical cho hả?
<CoconutCrab> đâu
<CoconutCrab> hàng việt nam chất lượng cao mà
<MrTuxHdb> thì đang có một con debian jessie đây
<CoconutCrab> con đó đã dùng luôn được rồi?
<lewtds> con đấy đang host tất cả mọi thứ của mình hả?
<lewtds> h /me k biết tí gì về setup của #ubuntu-vn
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> hôm trước bảo là thống kê ubuntu-vn đang còn cái gì
<CoconutCrab> để tận dụng mà
<MrTuxHdb> con cũ kệ nó mà
<MrTuxHdb> đây là con mới nguyên
 * MrTuxHdb bò đi nằm
<MrTuxHdb> ếu tập trung được gì cả
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> why :3
<lewtds> huh?
<lewtds> sao phải chơi con mới?
<CoconutCrab> át min cho thì chơi
<CoconutCrab> tội gì
<CoconutCrab> cái ubuntu-vn cũ được SEO tốt
<CoconutCrab> hút khách phết đấy
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-02
 * mk_ vừa edit lại page https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/C%C3%A0i-%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t-ph%E1%BA%A7n-m%E1%BB%81m lewtds
<SuperLuserv3> [ Cài đặt phần mềm · Ubuntu-VN/wiki Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
<lewtds> chạy luôn = )
<lewtds> btw, thanks datnv9
<lewtds> vừa thấy mấy edit
<wingadiumx> treo IRC ở cty
<wingadiumx> không thoát ra
<wingadiumx> giờ, bị đổi tên
<wingadiumx> :((
<SoullessCrab> uh huh
<SoullessCrab> |:
<lewtds> wingadiumx: (y)
<lewtds> thật ra là chưa ưng wording lắm
<lewtds> hôm nào rảnh /me sẽ sửa lại chút
<lewtds> datnv9: wiki có nút preview đấy
<wingadiumx> ờ nói chung thì văn chương có đôi chút lủng củng
<lewtds> btw
<lewtds> sau mấy hôm dùng thử thì
<lewtds> thấy là github wiki khá giới hạn
<lewtds> nên quyết định đổi sang dokuwiki rồi
<lewtds> mọi người cứ edit đi, mấy hôm nữa setup xong sẽ migrate hết sang doku
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-03
<wingadium> Dynamo đang ở đâu đấy
<Dynamo> wingadium: HN thẳng tiến
<lewtds> Dynamo lại on hả?
<lewtds> mấy hôm chả thấy đâu
<wingadium> Dynamo thế giờ làm đâu
<wingadium> hay thất nghiệp
<wingadium> lewtds Dynamo về với gái, gái ko cho onl
<Dynamo> lewtds: thất nghiệp k dám lên room :3
<Dynamo> wingadium: hỏi thì query riêng, trên này có log
<wingadium> Dynamo rồi đó
<Dynamo> lewtds: vẫn chăm chỉ wiki trên github à
<lewtds> k, hai hôm nay chả viết gì
<lewtds> hết quota rồi = )
<lewtds> cuối tuần lại tiếp
<Dynamo> thui viết trên github làm gì, sang wiki riêng đi
<Dynamo> github wiki cùi vãi mía
<lewtds> có rồi đấy
<lewtds> đang chờ MrTuxHdb làm cho nó tử tế tí
<lewtds> wiki github đúng chỉ hợp vs mấy cái mini project
<wingadium> lewtds có edit được theme ko
<lewtds> của doku á?
<lewtds> cái theme chuẩn của nó cũng đẹp mà
<wingadium> uh
<lewtds> dễ đọc
<wingadium> à há, chưa thử cài
<lewtds> nhưng wingadium hỏi là hỏi /me có biết edit theme k á?
<wingadium> nhìn qua main page được cái dễ nhìn
<lewtds> hay là hỏi doku có edit được k?
<wingadium> hỏi doku edit được không
<wingadium> chứ giả sử lewtds không biết thì google đc mà
<lewtds> https://www.dokuwiki.org/template:dokutwitterbootstrap
<Dynamo> tào lao mía lao
<SuperLuserv3> [ template:dokutwitterbootstrap [DokuWiki] ] - www.dokuwiki.org
<lewtds> http://www.inmotionhosting.com/support/edu/dokuwiki/change-dokuwiki-appearance
<SuperLuserv3> [ 103: Changing the DokuWiki Appearance | InMotion Hosting ] - www.inmotionhosting.com
<wingadium> mà /me nghĩ có 1 khung chuẩn thì hay hơn, kiểu lấy tài liệu của ubuntu mình edit và format lại phù hợp với mình
<wingadium> ít nhất là thấy quản lý nội dung trang của nó ổn
<lewtds> có đấy
<lewtds> official ubuntu guide
<lewtds> nhưng /me lại thích content tự viết
<lewtds> có thể nó hợp hơn vs newbie
<lewtds> vs cả tự viết vui hơn :3
<lewtds> creative process
<Dynamo> không nên bám theo tụi Ubuntu, wiki tụi nó viết khó ngửi lắm, nên theo cái kiểu của tụi Arch á
<wingadium> ý là edit lại cho phù hợp mà
<wingadium> kiểu mình lấy tên trang và nội dung thôi
<wingadium> vd có các trang cài đặt, tổng quan
<wingadium> thì mình cũng có trang như vậy
<wingadium> nhưng nội dung mình làm lại theo ý và phù hợp với người dùng
<lewtds> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Desktop Guide ] - help.ubuntu.com
<wingadium> à há, cái guide này có vẻ đầy đủ
<wingadium> ổn đó
<vubuntor916> Cho mình hỏi là hiện tại mình mới cài xong con server chạy Ubuntu 14
<vubuntor916> nhưng làm cách nào để chuyển file vào nó đc vậy?
<vubuntor916> mình connect bằng winscp nhưng không được do tài khoản connect không phải root
<vubuntor916> còn vào putty thì sudo root bình thường
<Dynamo> vubuntor916: xem lại cách thay đổi user ở winscp
<lewtds> Dynamo: chắc là bạn ý muốn up file lên /etc
<lewtds> hoặc /var/www
<lewtds> http://askubuntu.com/questions/208378/how-do-i-copy-files-that-need-root-access-with-scp
<SuperLuserv3> [ server - How do I copy files that need root access with scp? - Ask Ubuntu ] - askubuntu.com
<lewtds> có 2 cách
<vubuntor916> đúng rồi
<lewtds> một là up lên một thư mục tạm
<vubuntor916> mình cần up vào /var/www
<lewtds> sau đó ssh vào và move nó đến đích
<lewtds> hai là sửa permission của destination để người dùng đang ssh có thể ghi được
<vubuntor916> bây giờ mình muốn lấy luôn quyền root để có thể winscp vào luôn cho tiện
<vubuntor916> vậy thì làm cách nào?
<vubuntor916> mình thử một số cách trên mạng nhưng k thành công
<lewtds> ubuntu disable tk root rồi
<lewtds> phải bật nó lên
<lewtds> nhưng nên làm theo cách đổi permission kia kìa
<vubuntor916> tại sao vậy bạn?
<lewtds> các file mà root up lên đều có owner là root hết
<lewtds> nó sẽ dẫn đến một số lỗi khó phát hiện sau này
<vubuntor916> uh
<vubuntor916> cent sao thấy root dễ quá mà cái này khó nhai thật
<vubuntor916> :D
<vubuntor916> để mình làm thử
<lewtds> vs cả
<lewtds> SCP dựa trên SSH
<lewtds> nếu muốn SCP bằng root thì phải cho phép đăng nhập root qua SSH
<lewtds> đây là một bài phân tích vì sao k nên cho root đăng nhập bằng SSH
<lewtds> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/82626/why-is-root-login-via-ssh-so-bad-that-everyone-advises-to-disable-it
<SuperLuserv3> [ security - Why is root login via SSH so bad that everyone advises to disable it? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange ] - unix.stackexchange.com
<MetaCrab> wow
<MetaCrab> root ssh
<MetaCrab> the sysadmin in me is screaming
<vubuntor916> up lên thư mục tạm nghĩa là sẽ phải up thông qua FTP?
<lewtds> scp
<lewtds> scp lên /tmp hoặc home của account bạn dùng để scp
<vubuntor916> uh
<vubuntor916> chờ xíu
<vubuntor916> để mình thử lại
 * MetaCrab scraems 
<stk> winscp
<stk> hahaha
<stk> nghe là thấy mùi của 10 năm outsource
<stk> của putty, của "Sụt Cốt",  "Sục Cốt"
<stk> của PHP, MSSQL, Zend framework, Yill framework, Scribe,......
<lewtds> stk: dude, you're being judgmental
<stk> lewtds: with all due respect, there is something called experience :)
<lewtds> well then use it to lead people onto a better way
<stk> lewtds: agree that it sounds mean
<stk> lewtds: sure,
<MetaCrab> no, that is mean
<MetaCrab> not 'sound'
<MetaCrab> :v
<stk> :V
<stk> okay
<stk> :V
<stk> vubuntor916: bạn nên tuyệt đối tránh SSH vào root
<stk> nếu cty làm kiểu đó thì chịu
<stk> nhưng nên keep in mind là vậy là làm ẩu
<stk> rất rất ẩu
<stk> vubuntor916: và nên hạn chế FTP bất cứ lúc nào có thể
<stk> kể cả SFTP
<stk> về trường hợp của bạn
<stk> tốt nhất là làm như bạn lewtds nói
<stk> cp 1 file vào /tmp hay một directory tạm nào khác
<stk> nhớ chú ý đĩa cứng có đủ ko trước khi copy
<stk> rồ hẵn winscp
 * stk cầm Putty chọi lewtds
<MetaCrab> shut up meaning
<MetaCrab> meanie*
 * MetaCrab lấy đá chọi stk 
 * stk chém bay trym MetaCrab
<vubuntor916> mình up lên rồi
<vubuntor916> nhưng k move bằng winscp đc
<vubuntor916> chắc mình sudo root rồi mov
<vubuntor916> vậy là khỏe nhất
<MetaCrab> uh
<MetaCrab> huh
<vubuntor916> nhưng k biết vậy có bị coi là dùng root để ấy ấy ấy k?
<vubuntor916> :D
<MetaCrab> khong sao
<MetaCrab> ssh vào rồi sudo ên là bt
<vubuntor916> vậy cảm ơn mọi người nhiều
<vubuntor916> tks
<vubuntor916> bye bye cả nhà
<MrTuxHdb> WinSCP
<MrTuxHdb> huyền thoại
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<MrTuxHdb> "anh không có root thì làm sao copy được file lên server"
<MrTuxHdb> 10 năm kinh nghiệm
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<MetaCrab> uh
<MetaCrab> huh
<MrTuxHdb> and he never known about public key =))
<MrTuxHdb> only password for sure
<wingadium> quả ssh root hồi trước gặp quả đắng :(
 * MetaCrab ssh trong vpn
<MetaCrab> vpn vào trước mới ssh được
<MetaCrab> đỡ mệt
<MrTuxHdb> MetaCrab: có cài flash không
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MetaCrab> không?
<MetaCrab> who would want to do that? :v
<MrTuxHdb> có xài Chrome không
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MetaCrab> không nốt
<MetaCrab> :v
<MetaCrab> apparmor nữa
<MetaCrab> :v
<MrTuxHdb> có xài mạng VNPT không?
<MetaCrab> có
<MetaCrab> :v
<MetaCrab> sysadmin cứng?
<MrTuxHdb> :sure:
<MrTuxHdb> MetaCrab: VNPT cài malware trên cache server mà
<MrTuxHdb> :v
 * MrTuxHdb nhìn MetaCrab cong quoe
 * MetaCrab có soi gái đâu mà sợ
<MetaCrab> :3
<MrTuxHdb> 200$/month
<MrTuxHdb> Single CPU
<MrTuxHdb> 8GB RAM
<MrTuxHdb> HK
<MrTuxHdb> đm
<MrTuxHdb> VMware Center đòi 8GB RAM
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<MrTuxHdb> chả nhẽ lại phải order con 16GB
<stk> MrTuxHdb: cái đó là do outsource
<stk> nó phá hỏng con người
<stk> man
<stk> sao chúng ta lắm thứ phá hỏng người Việt thế
<stk> outsource
<stk> online game
<stk> báo lá cải
<stk> smartphone
<stk> xe máy
<stk> máy ảnh
<stk> hahaha
<MrTuxHdb> sao cái đếu gì mình cũng có thế
 * MrTuxHdb nát bét
 * wingadium chả có cái gì =)))
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-04
<vubuntor112> 2 các bác
<vubuntor112> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor112> sao mà cái gtk dialog
<vubuntor112> mình đã detroy nó
<vubuntor112> sao mà nó vẫn chiếm ram vậy
<vubuntor112> gọi nhiều lần thì nó lại càng tăng ram lên
<vubuntor112> cú này em thấy ảo
<vubuntor112> ko biết có phải là lỗi hay ko nên trình mấy bác
<vubuntor112> cùng một button đó mà em bấm rồi tắt nhiều lần
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor112: bấm tắt cái gtk dialog không có nghĩa là bạn đã *kill* process đó
<vubuntor112> vậy phải làm sao để tắt nó hả bác
<vubuntor112> nó là thuộc vào children của cái parent
<vubuntor112> nhưng mà em thấy cái đó hơi mâu thuẫn đó . đã dialog thì khi đã detroy rồi thì phải tắt luôn chứ
<vubuntor112> thậm chí em del biến cũng vẫn còn
<vubuntor112> chả hiểu sao
<vubuntor112> em làm trên python
<vubuntor112> còn trên c++ hay c em ko biết có bị giống vậy ko
 * SunshineCrab quắp vubuntor992 bay đi 
<vubuntor992> bên này h chả có khách nhỉ :3
<SunshineCrab> đầy ra á
<vubuntor992> chắc có ng tìm SunshineCrab thui :p
<vubuntor061> Hi có ai online không nhỉ ?
<MrTuxHdb> không
<MrTuxHdb> giờ ăn cơm
<MrTuxHdb> đi mx hết rồi
<vubuntor061> không mà trả lời mới ghê :)
<vubuntor061> có ai trong group dùng metasploit không ?
<MrTuxHdb> ôi đệt
<MrTuxHdb> sao dạo này lắm hacker thế
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor061: /j #metasploit
<vubuntor061> ai đâu mà giám mơ đến hacker bác ạ :)
<SunshineCrab> sploded
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor061: hỏi đi
<MrTuxHdb> support ngoài giờ
<MrTuxHdb> +1$/câu hỏi
<vubuntor061> ok chuyển khoản visa hay paypal đây ? =)))
<MrTuxHdb> paypal đi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> bitcoin cũng được
<vubuntor061> hihi thôi hỏi nè :)
<vubuntor061> mình tạo powerselll bằng social engineering set payload lhost bằng ip của route không phải public ip có được không ?
<vubuntor061> mình thử và hình như lỗi là Bind .... gì gì đó rồi chuyển qua listen 0.0.0.0:4444 tức là ta không thể "hack" được :)
<SunshineCrab> wut
<vubuntor061> mất tiêu =)))
<favadi> what?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor061: được
<MrTuxHdb> ip nào chả được
<MrTuxHdb> tất nhiên là victim của bạn có bị dính hay không là chuyện khác
<vubuntor061> không firewall không antivirus
<vubuntor061> mà hình như con powershell đó bypass anti và firewall được mà ?
<MrTuxHdb> powershell nào
<MrTuxHdb> chứ giờ bind vào ip nào là chuyện của bạn
<MrTuxHdb> kiểu bind 127.0.0.1
<MrTuxHdb> thì ma nó connect đến à =))
<vubuntor061> tức là mình hiểu nó tự chuyển lhsot sang một ip khác vd: 192.168.1.1 => 0.0.0.0
<vubuntor061> mặc dù lúc trước đó chưa sử dụng ip đó để làm listen, tức là chưa có cổng nào được sử dụng cả ?
 * MrTuxHdb đếu hiểu vubuntor061 đang nói gì
<MrTuxHdb> port thì liên quan gì đến bind?
<vubuntor061> powershell trong công cụ social engineer ấy !
<MrTuxHdb> thì làm sao?
<vubuntor061> VD: tạo xong set lhsot 192.168.1.1 set lport:443
<vubuntor061> exploit rồi nó tự động chuyển sang 0.0.0.0:443 ? tức là không thành công ?
<MrTuxHdb> vãi hacker
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> 0.0.0.0 = all ipv4
<MrTuxHdb> 3 câu hỏi
<MrTuxHdb> vị chi là 3x(5+1) = 18$
<MrTuxHdb> tính rẻ 15$ cho lần đầu
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor061> =))) mình dùng 2 máy để test và khi đến đoạn đấy điều không thành công ?
<MrTuxHdb> chả liên quan
<vubuntor061> chả hiểu nỗi thôi pp nợ 15$ đó đi nha
<vubuntor061> cám ơn vì đã giúp
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor061: lởm lắm
<MrTuxHdb> nợ nần đếu gì
<MrTuxHdb> tiền tươi thóc thật ra
<vubuntor773> alo
<vubuntor773> cho mình hỏi lỗi khi cài
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-05
<wingadium> cái wiki ubuntu tù quá
<KokoKrebs> :3
<KokoKrebs> cái nào?
<wingadium> nhầm cái wiki đang edit trên github đó
<KokoKrebs> bạn gặp những vấn đề gì nhỉ?
<wingadium> à mình đang edit cái wiki của ubuntu-vn ấy
<KokoKrebs> yup, nhưng những vấn đề bạn gặp là gì?
<wingadium> là nó không tự generate TOC như wikipedia =))
<KokoKrebs> uh huh
<KokoKrebs> lewtds: seeeeee?
 * wingadium nghĩ lewtds nên port dần sang dokuwiki là vừa
<KokoKrebs> :3
<KokoKrebs> okay
<KokoKrebs> đã và đang thực hiện
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-06
<CoconutCrab> wingadium: có doku rồi
<CoconutCrab> nhưng chưa public thôi
<wingadium> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> để gửi sớm cho
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> căn bản nà doku -> reg cần email -> chưa send được confirmation email :3
<MrTuxHdb> email còn phải set reverse DNS nữa
<MrTuxHdb> domain map vào
<MrTuxHdb> ip blacklist thì cũng thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> replay qua gmail thì dùng tài khoản nào?
<CoconutCrab> giờ cái email của ubuntu-vn vẫn dùng gapps nhỉ
<lewtds> wingadium: bảo MrTuxHdb lập cho cái tk dùng tạm
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> nó có tèo không?
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: không
<MrTuxHdb> dùng thừ thời free
<MrTuxHdb> nên vẫn có 50 account mà
<lewtds> dùng luôn smtp của mrtux@gmail.com gì đấy = )
<CoconutCrab> thế thì làm cái script bắn sang kia nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> thế thì đi lôi cái hòm mail đó ra xem thế nào
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: xài mrtux@ubuntu-vn.org luôn
<MrTuxHdb> sợ gì
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<wingadium> lol
<CoconutCrab> vẫn còn cái hòm ubuntu-vn
<CoconutCrab> okay, lôi ra
<CoconutCrab> 1 năm nay chưa có spam
<CoconutCrab> :3
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: cái gapps ubuntu-vn
<MrTuxHdb> hình như Trúc nó quản lý
<MrTuxHdb> hay khanhpt ấy
<CoconutCrab> Trúc
<MrTuxHdb> mặc định không biết đã map sang gmail chưa
<MrTuxHdb> đang để ở gmail email
<MrTuxHdb> nameserver là canonical
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu-vn.org.          21599 IN NS ns1.canonical.com.
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu-vn.org.          21599 IN NS ns2.canonical.com.
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu-vn.org.          21599 IN NS ns3.canonical.com.
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor905> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor905> cho hoi co ai biet cach bao mat tren ubuntu desktop k
<MrTuxHdb> định nghĩa "bảo mật"?
<vubuntor905> anti ddos
<vubuntor905> hacking
<MrTuxHdb> DDOS không *anti* được
<CoconutCrab> ddos đỡ kiểu gì được
<vubuntor905> :D ddos do bang phan cung :D
<vubuntor905> block ip country khong can thiet
<vubuntor905> :P
<CoconutCrab> đỡ bằng phần cứng hử
<MrTuxHdb> *hacking* = ???
<vubuntor905> firewall
<CoconutCrab> nó nốc cho 20 gb/s
<CoconutCrab> đỡ bằng răng?
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: bèo
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> okay, nhân 100 lần lên đi
<MrTuxHdb> Radware đỡ được hết
<CoconutCrab> bw bị bóp hết rồi
<CoconutCrab> thì user thường cũng khỏi vào?
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: DDOS lớn nhất lịch sử mới có hơn 100Gbps thôi
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<CoconutCrab> CPU thì chả lo
<vubuntor905> :D noi vay sao nhieu website co bao gio thay bi ddos down dau
<vubuntor905> :D
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: thì nghèo
<MrTuxHdb> có thế thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: đường có 3m
<MrTuxHdb> mang ô tô tải vào
<MrTuxHdb> thêm cả container
<MrTuxHdb> đỡ bằng mắt
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor905> tom lai moi nguoi co huong dan hay sach nao de minh su dung desktop ubuntu giam toi thieu bi tan cong khong?
<lewtds> desktop thì lo gì?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: giờ đếu ai tấn công kiểu kia nữa đâu
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu security hardening
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCrab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: nó dụ bạn xem ảnh lộ hàng
<CoconutCrab> ^ kìa
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: bạn click cái
<MrTuxHdb> xong
<vubuntor905> thanks de minh xem
<lewtds> btw, bạn nên gõ tiếng Việt có dấu
<lewtds> https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki/G%C3%B5-ti%E1%BA%BFng-Vi%E1%BB%87t
<MrTuxHdb> trym cò lên hết server
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<SuperLuserv3> [ Gõ tiếng Việt · Ubuntu-VN/wiki Wiki · GitHub ] - github.com
 * MrTuxHdb thấy vubuntor905 chắc lại đang đồ án?
<MrTuxHdb> à
<MrTuxHdb> mà tháng 6 rồi
<MrTuxHdb> chắc hết đồ án rồi
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<vubuntor905> bà con cho hỏi tại sao bên vn tụi mình không có cái kiểu tạo tuts hướng dẫn nhĩ?
<CoconutCrab> tạo đầy ra
<CoconutCrab> thiếu gì đâu
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor905> cũ không ah bạn ơi
<CoconutCrab> thì ít người dùng
<vubuntor905> ubuntu ver mới nhiều cái thay đổi
<CoconutCrab> người ta viết xong không cập nhật thôi
<CoconutCrab> ví dụ bạn đang nghiên cứu cái security này
<vubuntor905> dân lơ tơ mơ mới vào thì chỉ có bó tay
<CoconutCrab> nghiên cứu xong bạn có viết hay bổ sung viết tài liệu không?
<lewtds> hội này đang build cái wiki vừa ném link cho bạn đấy
<vubuntor905> có chứ
<MrTuxHdb> người bình thường cần gì món sờ cu đấy
<vubuntor905> thanks lewtd
<MrTuxHdb> mà làm sờ cu thì ref tiếng anh cho rồi
<lewtds> yup
<lewtds> cái đó đọc tiếng Việt thì sao cập nhật được
<vubuntor905> hihi tv vẫn tốt hơn
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<vubuntor905> vn mình mù av mà
<CoconutCrab> nhưng gõ được tiếng việt đã
<CoconutCrab> giờ ubuntu vẫn có gõ được tiếng việt đâu
<vubuntor905> có mà
<vubuntor905> ủa bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor905> ufw và iptables là 1 mà ta
<MrTuxHdb> không
<CoconutCrab> cái cơ chế của nó là netfilter
<MrTuxHdb> không phải là 1
<vubuntor905> ufw chạy dựa vào iptabes
<CoconutCrab> iptables là cái nằm trên
<vubuntor905> ah
<lewtds> ufw là user-friendly interface cho iptables
<CoconutCrab> ufw là 1 cái giúp iptables dễ dùng hơn
<vubuntor905> uh nhưng mà nó lại không work như mong muốn
<vubuntor905> vd nha
<lewtds> ntn?
<CoconutCrab> thì dùng iptables thôi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: ví dụ đi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<vubuntor905> chặn ip nước ngoài ma nó vào ầm ầm
<MrTuxHdb> sai
<lewtds> chắc rule chưa được apply
<MrTuxHdb> vì đơn giản là bạn chặn không hết được ip
<vubuntor905> chặn bằng iptables thì lại ok
<CoconutCrab> làm cho cty à?
<MrTuxHdb> thứ 2 là rules có thể chưa đúng thứ tự
<CoconutCrab> oh
<CoconutCrab> strange
<vubuntor905> uh có lẽ bạn nói đúng
<lewtds> thôi /me dựa cột nghe MrTuxHdb
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: countryblock
<MrTuxHdb> nó cũng chỉ tương đối thôi
<vubuntor905> uh
<MrTuxHdb> thằng Maxmind pro
<MrTuxHdb> may ra còn có tí chính xác
<MrTuxHdb> còn free ip country block
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất là chỉ allow trong nước
<MrTuxHdb> mơ hồ lắm
<CoconutCrab> còn lại thằng nước ngoài deny hết
<MrTuxHdb> server của mình DC ở HK
<MrTuxHdb> nhưng Ip toàn SG
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<vubuntor905> =]]
<vubuntor905> thấy tụi nó build firewall pfsense cũng ok lắm
<MrTuxHdb> pfsense là FreeBSD
<vubuntor905> nhưng nghe đâu Snor bị hacked =))
<MrTuxHdb> ếu phải Linux
<MrTuxHdb> pfsense chạy pf
<MrTuxHdb> không phải netfilter
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor905: nghiên cứu cái này vì công việc?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: Snor =?
<vubuntor905> uh bạn có bí kiếp nào hông share với
<CoconutCrab> hông, hỏi anh gờ gờ thôi
<vubuntor905> snor free ver mà chứ đâu pay ver đâu
<MrTuxHdb> snor là cái gì?
<MrTuxHdb> snort?
<MrTuxHdb> đm
<vubuntor905> =]]
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: sysad kiểu đếu gì thế
<MrTuxHdb> không phân biệt được snort với snor à
<vubuntor905> viết lẹ quá mất chữ
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: lẹ 2 lần?
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<vubuntor905> ủa bạn Ubuntu ra ver 15 rồi
<MrTuxHdb> snort là engine thôi
<vubuntor905> sao ra hoài vậy
<MrTuxHdb> bộ rules của nó mới quan trọng
<CoconutCrab> mắn thì đẻ nhiều
<MrTuxHdb> chứ engine chỉ có khác nhau về performance
<vubuntor905> uh huh
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: bạn bảo snort bị hacked?
<MrTuxHdb> hack như nào
<MrTuxHdb> chém gió cho vui à/
<vubuntor905> uh vừa bị tháng 2 vừa rồi
<vubuntor905> bạn vao Youtube
<MrTuxHdb> snort là IDS
<vubuntor905> có đăng
<MrTuxHdb> nó chỉ cảnh báo
<MrTuxHdb> đâu có block gì?
<MrTuxHdb> muốn có IPS thì nó phải kết hợp với pfsense
<vubuntor905> ý là không có gì tuyệt đối
<MrTuxHdb> chưa kể
<MrTuxHdb> snort là nó ở mức network
<vubuntor905> học hoài chẳng thấy khôn
<MrTuxHdb> không phải ở mức hosts
<MrTuxHdb> nên nó chặn threat ở mức khác nhau
<MrTuxHdb> chứ giờ web bạn thủng
<MrTuxHdb> đổ tại pfsense làm bạn bị hack
<MrTuxHdb> nực cười!
<vubuntor905> uh bạn MrTuxHdb có vẻ hiểu sâu sắc
<CoconutCrab> 'có vẻ' :3
<lewtds> MrTuxHdb: calm down :3
<vubuntor905> =]]
<lewtds> let's all work together to find the common truth
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor905: nếu bạn vào đây nói đùa cho vui
<vubuntor905> that's right :)
<MrTuxHdb> thì đừng thảo luận nghiên túc
<CoconutCrab> :3
<MrTuxHdb> còn thảo luận nghiêm túc thì đừng đùa
<MrTuxHdb> nghe thốn lắm
<CoconutCrab> thôi cứ nhẹ nhàng
<CoconutCrab> có gì đâu
<CoconutCrab> người ta cũng chả có ác ý gì
<vubuntor905> a đù nói rất đàng hoàng đấy chứ
<vubuntor905> tại không hiểu nên hỏi thôi
<vubuntor905> anyway thanks mọi ng đã chia sẽ
<vubuntor905> :D
<vubuntor905> 9day
<vubuntor905> bye
<MrTuxHdb> 21:54 < vubuntor905> thấy tụi nó build firewall pfsense cũng ok lắm
<MrTuxHdb> 21:55 < vubuntor905> nhưng nghe đâu Snor bị hacked =))
<MrTuxHdb> vl thanh niên
<CoconutCrab> người ta chưa biết thôi mà
<lewtds> yup
<MrTuxHdb> Snor
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<lewtds> hiểu lầm, mới đọc sơ sơ,...
<MrTuxHdb> đm nó chứ nói bị hacked như thể hiểu lắm ấy
<lewtds> mình có thể point hắn tới tài liệu cụ thể hơn
<MrTuxHdb> không có base
<MrTuxHdb> point nó cũng thế
<MrTuxHdb> 21:51 < vubuntor905> chặn ip nước ngoài ma nó vào ầm ầm
<MrTuxHdb> ^
<CoconutCrab> thì nói để người ta có hướng mà phát triển thôi
<CoconutCrab> mà đọc tiếp*
 * wingadium vẫn không hiểu vụ doku là như thế nào :( lewtds MrTuxHdb
<lewtds> dokuwiki là một cái wiki cài trên máy chủ của mình
<lewtds> nhưng MrTuxHdb chưa setup xong nên chưa tự đăng ký tài khoản được
<wingadium> à à
<wingadium> rồi
<wingadium> tạm thời cứ edit trên wiki github đã, lúc nào doku xong thì sang đó làm
<CoconutCrab> yup yup :3
<wingadium> bao giờ xong báo /me biết nhé
<CoconutCrab> xong rồi mà
<CoconutCrab> :3
<penguins> chào mọi người ạ. Em đang dùng bản Ubuntu-14.10 và gặp phải 1 số vấn đề khi tắt máy.
<penguins> Mỗi khi e dùng ubuntu trên 4,5 tiếng liên tiếp thì lúc tắt máy sẽ bị treo, k tắt được, phải dùng nút nguồn để tắt
<penguins> Em muốn hỏi là bị thế thì có thể do những nguyên nhân gì và cách khắc phục như thế nào ạ.
<penguins> Em cám ơn mọi người :)
#ubuntu-vn 2015-06-07
<CoconutCrab> vào sớm vậy ma trả lời được à
<crziter> mọi người cho mình hỏi
<CoconutCrab> là?
<crziter> mình đang có sshd chạy trên port 22 rồi
<crziter> giờ mình muốn forward kết nối ở cổng 443 qua cổng 22
<crziter> thì phải cấu hình iptables như thế nào nhỉ
<CoconutCrab>  chịu :3 chưa làm bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-port-redirection-with-iptables/
 * crziter bị chặn IRC ở công ty
<SuperLuserv3> [ Linux iptables: Port Redirection Example ] - www.cyberciti.biz
<CoconutCrab> thế thì làm cái ssh chui tunnel
<CoconutCrab> thêm cái route riêng sang irc nữa
<crziter> CoconutCrab: nhưng mạng ở cty chặn luôn port 22, chỉ có 80 & 443 chạy được thôi
<CoconutCrab> thì cho thằng kia nó listen port 443
<crziter> vậy nên mình mới tính chuyển cổng 443 ~> 22 mà khỏi phải cấu hình lại ssh
<CoconutCrab> làm openvpn đi
<CoconutCrab> :3
 * crziter chưa tìm hiểu về vpn, để tìm hiểu thử coi
<CoconutCrab> còn iptable thì coi link kia coi
<crziter> ok, thanks CoconutCrab
<lewtds> đếch hiểu chặn 22 out thì có tác dụng gì :-?
<CoconutCrab> no tunneling? :3
<MrTuxHdb> lewtds: không phải chặn port 22
<MrTuxHdb> mà là chặn tất cả các dịch vụ trừ web
<lewtds> à okay
<MrTuxHdb> các công ty lớn nó làm thế là chuyện bình thường
<lewtds> chứ chặn mỗi 22 thì vô nghĩa vl = )
<CoconutCrab> thực ra chả cần chặn
<MrTuxHdb> yup
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<CoconutCrab> cứ hiệu quả công việc 4` thì đấm
<CoconutCrab> mà thằng nào torrent thì cắt dim
<lewtds> mà chặn cũng chả làm được gì :-?
<MrTuxHdb> cắt hết
<MrTuxHdb> cắt hết
<lewtds> thằng dịch vụ ngoài chỉ cần listen trên 80 là được mà
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<CoconutCrab> ý là tunnel qua 80
<CoconutCrab> nói chung chặn cũng chả chặn hết được
<CoconutCrab> nó chui qua 443
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: hiệu quả công việc không liên quan tới policy hehe
<CoconutCrab> https
<MrTuxHdb> thì đấy
<CoconutCrab> DPI cũng chả biết nó đang làm gì
<MrTuxHdb> cách ra ngoài chơi là tunnel qua 80/443 hehe
<MrTuxHdb> DNS nữa
<MrTuxHdb> thường DNS không bị chặn
<CoconutCrab> như cty của ông chairuou làm cũng đúng
<CoconutCrab> tao chả chặn gì
<CoconutCrab> nhưng bắt được 3 lần thì out
<MrTuxHdb> alo
<MrTuxHdb> CoconutCrab: vấn đề là có những chỗ chỉ 1 lần là chết rồi
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<MrTuxHdb> chặn cho nó lành
<MrTuxHdb> hehe
<CoconutCrab> chỗ nào 1 lần là chết thì quít
<CoconutCrab> nhéo làm :v
 * MrTuxHdb đuối đuổi CoconutCrab 
<vubuntor790> mình cài wget không biết sao đến đoạn sodu make install thì ra lỗi này: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: error adding symbols: Bad value collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status make[1]: *** [wget] Error 1 make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/raven/Desktop/wget-1.5.3/src' make: *** [install.bin] Error 2
<vubuntor790> là sao ?
<CoconutCrab> make install mà sao lại ra cái đó nhỉ :3
<Raven97> raven@Darkness:~/Desktop/wget-1.5.3$ sudo make install [sudo] password for raven:  cd src && make CC='gcc' CPPFLAGS='' DEFS='-DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DSYSTEM_WGETRC=\"/usr/local/etc/wgetrc\" -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/locale\"' CFLAGS='-O2 -Wall -Wno-implicit' LDFLAGS='' LIBS='' prefix='/usr/local' exec_prefix='/usr/local' bindir='/usr/local/bin' infodir='/usr/local/info' mandir='/usr/local/man' manext='1' install.bin make[1]: Enter
<Raven97> nguyên văn đấy :(
<Raven97> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/raven/Desktop/wget-1.5.3/src' gcc -O2 -Wall -Wno-implicit  -o wget  cmpt.o connect.o fnmatch.o ftp.o ftp-basic.o ftp-ls.o ftp-opie.o getopt.o headers.o host.o html.o http.o init.o log.o main.o md5.o netrc.o rbuf.o recur.o retr.o url.o utils.o version.o  /usr/bin/ld: h_errno: TLS definition in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 section .tbss mismatches non-TLS reference in ftp.o /lib/x86_64-linux-g
<CoconutCrab> bạn định làm gì vậy?
<Raven97> mình cài cái wget
<CoconutCrab> wget có sẵn cần gì phải cài ?
<Raven97> search có thấy đâu @.@
<CoconutCrab> gõ thử wget xem
<Raven97> ko có thiệt mà ToT
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu nào chả có cài sẵn
<lewtds> luôn ưu tiên cài từ kho phần mềm trước khi compile từ mã nguồn
<lewtds> nếu k chỉ tốn thời gian thôi
<Raven97> search trong start thì ko thấy
<CoconutCrab> gõ trong terminal ấy
<Raven97> mà apt-get thì nói có sẵn
<lewtds> wget k hiện trong Dash đâu
<CoconutCrab> gõ trong terminal
<CoconutCrab> durr
<Raven97> đã hiểu :D
<lewtds> CoconutCrab: có khi phải viết thêm vào wiki
<Raven97> thanks 2 bác ko chê tui gà
<lewtds> là một số app chỉ chạy trong terminal
<CoconutCrab> lewtds: er no
<CoconutCrab> người đã đọc đến wiki thì chắc họ biết sẵn cái đấy rồi
<lewtds> chả biết được
<lewtds> vs cả chắc thêm mấy cái trick
<lewtds> kiểu dpkg -L firefox | grep bin
<Raven97> tui thấy như ông coconut nói ko chính xác lắm
<Raven97> gà thì mới đi đọc wiki
<Raven97> mà kêu ai biết đọc wiki thì biết rồi viết thêm chi
<Raven97> @.@
<CoconutCrab> biết đọc đến wiki và đọc 'hết' thì chắc cũng biết được lệnh nằm đâu rồi
<Raven97> phát biểu của gà, trái tai đừng gạch tui
<lewtds> yup, wiki của mình là hướng beginner mà
<MrTuxHdb> cài đặt wget
<MrTuxHdb> wtf
 * MrTuxHdb lấy đá ném Raven97 
<MrTuxHdb> không gạch nhá
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<Raven97> ToT
<Raven97> *ôm đầu chạy lại đống gạch ném lại MrTuxHdb
 * MrTuxHdb cười đểu
<Raven97> mấy bác update tình hình mạng mẽo ngày đứt cáp cho em với
<Raven97> fb thì chết từ sáng, youtube thì ko load dc clip. google đứng hình. gmail thì mơ đi
<Raven97> vnpt fiber 10mb :(
<MrTuxHdb> quá bèo
 * lewtds cũng bị chậm đi nhưng k đến mức như Raven97 
<MrTuxHdb> ADSL 3Mbps
<MrTuxHdb> chạy ầm ầm
<MrTuxHdb> =))
 * CoconutCrab đi coi russian watch
<lewtds> Mirror FPT dạo này qua tay sokomo đã ổn định chưa nhỉ?
<Raven97> sao mạng em bèo qúa vậy :(
<lewtds> hồi trước cứ chết lên chết xuống
<CoconutCrab> vẫn rứa
<lewtds> Raven97: đang gõ ibus-unikey bị lỗi qúa đúng k?
<Raven97> nói chung giờ em chỉ còn chơi mấy host nội địa thôi
 * crziter coi bóng đá, host VN nhanh vãi: ãi
<crziter> http://fptplay.net/livetv/vtv6-hd
<SuperLuserv3> [ FPT Play - Xem trực tiếp Ngoại Hạng Anh, Thể thao, hơn 80 kênh Truyền hình, Phim online cập nhật ] - fptplay.net
<Raven97> ibus-unikey của em thỉnh thoảngko gõ dươc95 dấu
<lewtds> Raven97: bật unikey
<lewtds> nhấn trái chuột vào biểu tượng unikey
<lewtds> chọn Options > Full Setup
<lewtds> tick "Enable Macro"
<lewtds> OK
<Raven97> :D
<Raven97> thanks bác
<lewtds> là sẽ hết lỗi "qúa"
<Raven97> để thử tí toáy phát xem
<Raven97> quá chừng
<Raven97> :D
 * Raven97 mạng chậm muốn bùng cháy 
 * MrTuxHdb đập chai rượu
<MrTuxHdb> làm mồi lửa ném Raven97
 * Raven97 co giò chạy lại tính chết chung vs MrTuxHdb
<lewtds> fpt play js chậm vl
<lewtds> fx cuộn trang cứ đơ đơ
<Raven97> haizz
<Raven97> lỡ cam kiết 24t vs thằng vnpt này
<Raven97> ko thì chắc em cũng cuốn gói chạy
<Raven97> 2 tháng nay làm 2 lần đứt cáp
<Raven97> tiền thì thu đủ ko thiếu 1 xu nào
<lewtds> đứt thì mạng nào chả chậm
<Raven97> theo nguồn tin hành lang là ko phải đứt cáp. mà mấy ổng đang install thêm firewall gì đó
<MrTuxHdb> theo nguồn tin chính thức thì tất cả traffic được route qua CN rồi
<MrTuxHdb> yên tâm mà vào mạng
<MrTuxHdb> hehe
<Raven97> nghe đồn chuẩn bị xây thêm 1 cái nữa qua nhật có bw gấp đôi cái aag này mà
<Raven97> chuyển qua CN thì chỉ có viettel ăn thôi chứ vnpt vẫn chậm :(
<MrTuxHdb> bad joke ever
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
 * MrTuxHdb ôm cáp quang chạy mất
 * Raven97 đưa mặt ngu 
<Raven97> đi ngủ
<Raven97> bb các đồng chí
<Raven97> quit
<lewtds> sớm thế :-?
<CoconutCrab> 97
<CoconutCrab> là sinh ngày mùng 9 tháng 7
<crziter> hoặc là sinh năm 1997
<crziter> LOL
<CoconutCrab> không phải 97
<lewtds> ny sn 97?
<CoconutCrab> no?
<crziter> who know :v
<CoconutCrab> do I look like I want to stay in jail that much?
<lewtds> 97 đủ tuổi rồi mà
<lewtds> 99 đã đủ rồi
<crziter> LOL
<crziter> Co' ai dung` hexchat tren MacOS k nhi?
 * lewtds tát bay mỏ crziter dùng mac
<crziter> no' kho^ng danh' duoc. tie^ng' Vie^t.
 * crziter Tui? tha^n
<MrTuxHdb> MacOS hả
<MrTuxHdb> vote ban
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<crziter> LOL
 * crziter Di nhay? so^ng Sai` Gon` Da^y
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-07
<CoconutCrab>  Dự án đoạn tuyến tránh thành phố Nam Định từ Quốc lộ 10 đến thị trấn Mỹ Lộc có chiều dài 3,9km theo tiêu chuẩn đường đô thị, vận tốc thiết kế 80km/h, mặt cắt ngang nền đường rộng 48m; trong đó phần xe cơ giới 4 làn xe rộng 14m.
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-09
<vubuntor795> 2 mọi người
<vubuntor795> có thể cho em hỏi về notify nó hoạt động ra sao ko mọi người
<vubuntor795> sử dụng notify-send để gởi lên sau đó mình muốn lấy nó ra trên terminal thì phải làm sao
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-10
<vubuntor387> các bác cho em hỏi
<vubuntor387> hệ thống gseting
<vubuntor387> gsetting là có phải nó là nơi lưu giữ những giữ liệu dùng để gọi mặc định cho phần mềm ko
<vubuntor387> ví dụ như chỉ cần chỉnh ở đó thì lần sau khi gọi chạy phần mềm lên thì phần mềm đó sẽ đc tự động chạy theo tham số đã định sẵn
<vubuntor387> đã định sẵn trong gsetting
<vubuntor387> nghe giống như mình vừa tự hỏi và tự trả lời cho chính mình
<ToxicCrab> ờm
<vubuntor387> yeah thank bác
<MrTuxHdb> gsettings nó lưa config dạng xml có schema đàng hoàng
<MrTuxHdb> 1 kiểu registry =))
<MrTuxHdb> dconf của windows thì lưu binary
<MrTuxHdb> huehuehue
<vubuntor387> ok em đã hiểu
<vubuntor387> thank bác
<vubuntor334> Minh vừa mới cài mint, mình muốn cài bàn phim ảo,nhờ các bạn giup nhé,thank
<vubuntor523> Giúp mình với!!!
#ubuntu-vn 2016-06-12
<huy> cho em hỏi có cách seed torrent lúc startup
<huy> và có phải chẳng hạn em copy cái ~/.config/transmission ra 1 cái liveusb ubuntu thì vẫn seed được?
<vubuntor240> Chao cac anh/chi!
<vubuntor240> Em moi cai ubuntu 13.04
<vubuntor240> Mac du ket noi wifi nhung em khong the cap nhat duoc cac goi phan mem cung nhu language support
<vubuntor240> No thong bao la kiem tra lai ket noi internet
<vubuntor240> Anh/chi giup em voi a! Em cam on
<MrTuxHdb> 13.04 còn support nữa éo đâu mà cài ta
#ubuntu-vn 2018-06-06
 * CoconutCrab vo ve
 * TuxBimSua đập CoconutCrab 
